# IUI treatment July / August 2013



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in July /August 2013,  this thread will be locked at the end of August and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## Lynzann

Morning all
Wow.......a new thread! How is everyone this morning? Hope the 2WWaiters are all hanging in there.  

Has anyone heard how Chrissey is? Sending her lots and lots of    

So I'm heading out for scan later....hoping my follies have been growing nicely!

Bearbear ..........did he make it back in time?

Hope you all have a great day

X


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone, can't believe its Monday again, oh well at least the weekend was lovely with all that sunshine!! Sorry if i don't mention everyone but because they've closed the other board i can't see all your posts!

*Chrissey - * Sooooo happy to hear your good news, i had been thinking of you all day and truly praying you had some good news for us!! Wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months ahead, keep us posted xx      

*Henshaw - * So sorry it was a BFN for you, i know it sucks but after some time you'll feel strong again and ready to carry on with your next cycle! Sending you some big hugs xx  

How are all you 2wwaiters doing? I hope your keeping your sanity and doing your best to stay away from google (even though i'm the queen of google ) Positive vibes to you all xx                 

*AFM - * Well firstly you all need to congratulate me......................NO i haven't got a BFP but i did finally pass level 147 on candy crush haha, i felt like i'd won the lotto  My donor is back from Glasto today but unfortunately i picked up ovulation on Saturday, Typical, it was CD16! He has offered to come over tonight and my monitor still said high fertility this morning so i might give it a shot but i'm not holding out much hope for this cycle now! To be honest though i'm ok, i had prepared myself that this might happen as there was a high chance it would clash! I told my donor who said next month he will go all out and even said he'd be over every night for 2 weeks haha!! There is nothing i can do about it so i'm still smiling!! xx

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*God always gives His best to those who leave the choice with him.*


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Morning all, we couldn't last any longer. Tested this morning and i wasn't surprised to see a BFN. Totally fed up now and feel like it will never happen . Will book for our next go later this week when the inevitable arrives. 

Bearbear, sorry this time didn't go to plan, hopefully July will be your month. Congratulation on 147 though. I'm stuck on 153 now, infuriating it is xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*AndLou* - oh no, I'm so sorry  I also have the feeling that it will never happen, I really do. I even mentioned it to DH last night and he said well if that's how you feel, why continue? If you have given up already, what's the point? But it's not already, it's 4 ICSI cycles and 2 IUI cycles. But it's true, we have to have hope and we have to believe it will happen otherwise we have given up all hope. Glad you are planning to book the next and I wish you every success  x

*Bearbear* -  argh that is so typical. I would definitely say worth a shot though if you are still getting a high reading, of nothing else, the obsessing with google will break up the time between now and your next shot! And yes, major CONGRATULATIONS for completing Level 147, iv been stuck for a week now on 213!  x

*Lynzann* - Lots of  your way for your scan today? Hopefully you will come back to post some good news! Good Luck! x

*AFM* - another day down, another day closer! 4dpIUI today, trying to talk myself out of the negative thoughts that are telling me this wont have worked again!

Hope everyone else is ok! Sorry I couldn't look back any further because we now have a lovely new home! x


----------



## Lynzann

Hey all.....
AndLou and henshaw I'm so sorry you got BFN. It is hard to stay positive with every knock back but as daisy chain says.....we all have to keep positive and believe our time will come.

Bearbear I would def give it a go tonight.....nothing to lose!!

AFM.....just back and I'm a bit, well a lot disappointed. One follie has stopped altogether and the other one only 16mm so has gone from 11 to 16 in 4 days....  so have to take gonal f tonight and trigger tomorrow then go for IUI on Thursday.......but down......was expecting better  

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lynzann*, good luck for Thursday. Hopefully they'll grow a bit more for you by then xx

*Bearbear*, I second what Lynzann says. You might as well have a go, nothing to lose and all that xx

*Daisy chain*,   that yours do what their supposed to this time. I've everything crossed for you. I understand what your saying. There's no way I could stop now. Would forever be thinking what if. This next go will be our last iui though. The consultant basically told us if it hadn't worked within 3 try's it probably never would. So he said 3 and then on to IVF. So fingers crossed for third time lucky. If I'm this stressed doing this I dread to think what I'll be like doing ivf.

Hope everyone else is well and good luck to you all xx


----------



## elli78

Hi all wondered if i could join you as im hoping to have iui no. 2either july or august depending on how quickly i can get the tests updated. Xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Elli78* - Welcome and lots of luck! x

*AndLou* - You know what, it's funny but I feel more stressed doing natural IUI than I did doing medicated ICSI cycles, I felt that they were all timed properly, all controlled by the clinic, etc. With this, I feel so out of control, like ovulation is just not timed right and then you just go away, I don't know, I think I preferred ICSI  Although if this works, I might change my mind ha!

I'm glad you are not giving up, it's not easy to give up but it's also not easy to keep on going, takes a brave and strong person and hopefully the perseverance will pay off for you  I think this will be my last IUI too, I'm moving back to ICSI next cycle if this is BFN! x

*Lynzann* - Sorry you didn't leave your scan happy  but your trigger will give your lovely plump follicle another little boost and who needs two? That big one could be the only one that you needed to get your BFP!  x


----------



## Lynzann

Welcome *ellie78* how you doing?

Thanks *Daisy chain*.....I think I just expected a better outcome.....feeling a bit better now having read some people's BFPs from only one. Poor other half got it this morning....was just dead grouchy.

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Daisy chain*, I did ask if I could have medicated cycles as I'm not sure if I'm totally confident with me having natural cycles. Especially with my amh being low and then not ovulating too. I think I probably wanted someone to be in total control over what was happening. I just wonder if we would of been better off. I'm not stopping though. The consultant said as long as we fund 3 cycles of iui he will then write to our pct or whatever they call themselves and tell them it isn't going to work and we need ivf. So fingers crossed for funding if we get to that stage. He did say he's done it for many couples before and there's never been any issues.
 that this one works for you xxx


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry AndLou


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi,

I am hopefully having my first IUI (feels like it has taken me years to get to this point, though in fact it has only been since December that the docs have been prepping everything!)

Am still in quandary about whether to go natural or medicated; keep being told about twins potential, but surely a successful pregnancy is more likely with meds, yet also would like natural as it would feel more like "natural conception"?! Or am I mad thinking like this?

Still have not chosen my sperm yet - am waiting for my CMV result to come through, as if I am positive there are far more options....

Good luck to you all.

MMI


----------



## bearbear

Hello Ladies,

*Lynzann - * Don't be upset about your scan yesterday, a follie of 16mm is really not bad at all and it would of defo grown by the time IUI takes place on Thursday!! Also one follie is all you need, plenty of girls have been successful with just the one so you still have every chance of a BFP!! Try to think positive and i hope everything goes smoothly on Thursday xx          

*AndLou - * Sorry to hear it was a BFN for you this time, we can all sympathise with you!! Give it time and then you'll be ready to move on! I know it does sometimes feel like its never going to happen, believe me i've also felt like that but negativity isn't going to get us our dreams, we can't give up and i'm sure when its our turn G-d will make it happen! Big hugs to you xx  

*Daisy-Chain - * I hope your hanging in there babe on the 2ww! Just keep playing candy crush and i'm sure time will fly  Sending you some positive vibes for that BFP xx    

*Elli78 - * Welcome to this forum and all the wonderful ladies on it! I'm sure you'll find it as great as i do for help, support and advice! I hope your IUI journey is a successful one xx  

*Me, Myself and I - * Welcome to you, your in the right place for great support! I'm a fellow single girl going it alone and have also suffered quite severe endo for many years! I'm now using a donor for home insemination but before i took that route i had 3 medicated IUI's! The reason mine were medicated is i have a very low AMH and also my age as i'm now 40! I would say to you that if your tests have come back within a good range and your AMH is good etc then you should defo try naturally first! If unsuccessful then you could always try a stimulated cycle! I would go with what the clinic recommend as they should know best! Wishing you all the luck in the world for this roller coaster of a journey!! xx    

*AFM - * Well i did do one insem last night but its so long after my positive OPK that i'm really not holding out much hope this cycle!! I'm ok though as i knew this might happen and i'm just looking ahead to my next cycle!! That said because i'm so matter of fact about it and really not thinking about it maybe it'll be my lucky month haha...................... Whatever will be will be....................    

Love, hugs and peace to all xx   

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*The only thing that stands between you and your dream is the will to try and the belief that it is actually possible.*


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone!
I'm new to this site and also on our first round of IUI. I'm on day 9 of cycle today and go for my first scan tomorrow to check follicles - apologies i'm not good with all the abbreviations yet!! 

I would much appreciate any advice to a quick question (bit of an icky one I'm afraid!) - is it possible to have egg-white CM as a side effect of menopur or have I maybe ovulated mega early (day 8!) ? I usually ovulate around days 12-14 so this is unusual for me, but I'm now worried that this first cycle will be a non-starter for us. 

Best wishes to everyone with their cycles this month x


----------



## elli78

hi tish i'm sorry i'm not sure but wanted to wish you luck, fingers crossed all goes well. 
hope to hear lots of positive stories to keep us all going xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Tish and welcome

Oestrogen causes the ewcm. I had it in abundance through each cycle (joked with the nurse that I felt like a slug!!). My clinic advised it's normal due to the fsh we're injecting.

If you have any concerns, ask your clinic when you go for your scan.

Good luck!


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all....
Tish welcome and good luck on your journey

AndLou how u feeling today about things? You can move on to a new month now...lots of PMA.   

How are the 2WWaiters going? U managing to keep occupied with CC?   

Bearbear it's good u r not stressed about it this month and you just never know   

AFM I triggered last night and got a positive OPK this morning but don't go in for IUI till tomorrow   don't know what that means....

Hope everyone else is ok

X


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Lynzann* - That's normal, don't worry. The positive is showing that your body is preparing to release the egg and not that it actually has released the egg. It's often IUI the day after a positive OPK, very few clinics do it the same day! How are you feeling? x

*Tish1979* - Yes it's normal on them drugs to get more EWCM than usual, it's one thing that always used to happen when I was having ICSI and even though the nurse assured me it was fine, that it didn't mean I was ovulating, I still panicked about it. But honestly, it's nothing to worry about! Welcome to the group and good luck with your treatment! x

*Bearbear* - I'm so glad you went ahead with your insemination, you just never know and all of your positivity may just pay off  Really hope it does, really hope you get that well deserved BFP! x

*MMI* - Welcome and best of luck! I agree with bearbear about natural v medicated. If you have no known problems then I would go with natural first but the success rates I believe are higher with medicated! x

*AndLou* - Sounds like you've got a good consultant there! Hopefully he won't need to write to your PCT but its great that he is actively thinking about it should it be needed. I know what you mean, medicated does seem more in control, iv just decided to put faith in the clinic that they know whats best and natural can and does work! x

*AFM* - 6dpIUI today and finally in single figures for testing! 9 days to go! Pretty boring from my end though, nothing to report! x


----------



## bearbear

Good Morning everyone,

*Tish - * Welcome to this amazing forum and all the wonderful ladies on it!! Wishing you all the luck in the world with IUI, i hope it gives you that BFP (Big Fat Positive). I was on menopur and can't remember to many side effects but these drugs do weird things to our bodies so i'm sure its all ok and you haven't ovulated early. Sending you some positive vibes xx    

*Angelica_Wales - * Its good to hear from you hun, its been a while, how are you doing? xx 

*Lynzann - * If you triggered last night then you would get a positive OPK today so don't worry! What time is your IUI tomorrow? Some clinics do IUI 24hrs after trigger but some are 36hrs after trigger so i'm certain everything is going to plan!! Good luck and positive vibes for tomorrow!! xx    

How are all you *2wwaiters* doing? Keeping hold of your sanity's i hope  Sending you all some positive vibes xx            

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Its hard to wait around for something you know might never happen; but its harder to give up when you know its everything you want.*


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi bearbear

I've been keeping up with the latest news (stalking) but I haven't been posting while I'm in limbo! 

We've had our ivf planning and I start stimming after my hols at the beginning of August with egg collection planned for the last week of August. I'm on short protocol because my AMH is only 3.58 

It's been quite nice to not be stressing about anything for a couple of months. When my AF arrives this weekend we have to start using protection which seems so alien! I take tablets to delay AF from day 21 until the last day of my holiday (so no AF while I'm on holiday!)

Lots of good news coming from this thread in the last month so let's hope it continues for you all!

Angela
Xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Thank you all so much for your warm welcome, I think I may just about keep sane through this treatment now!

Your advice re: EWCM has been much appreciated and laugh out loud at times - Angelica I totally get the 'slug' reference ha ha, as it's continued over a few days I have just put it down to the Menopur.

Debate over natural V medicated, I may be inclined to try natural first to keep it more natural, your clinic will know best - if you venture the medicated route there are plenty of ways to make it seem more natural and stay connected with your partner, kisses, cuddles, massage, a meal out together or maybe a weekend away.

We are a step closer - scan this morning revealed 3 good eggs so we are good to go for IUI on Friday! 
Best wishes x


----------



## tsnewbie

Hey, I have only just found this thread, thought it was quiet on last months!
On my phone again, so difficult to catch up.
Bearbear, glad you got one insemination in on Sunday, fingers crossed for you. Thanks for the quotes too, I look forward to them every time I log on!
Daisy chain, how are you getting on? Not too much googling I hope!
Re medicated vs natural....originally I was supposed to do natural, and it was a shock when it changed. But, I felt I had more control, which I like. Plus, I am self funded with donor sperm, so I didn't want to almost waste a cycle. Different for different people though.
AFM, I am 6dpiui and feeling surprisingly sane! I am thinking very positively, have some affirmations that I say regularly and am visualizing how good it will feel when I get a BFP! I even printed a picture of a positive test to look at! I don't know if it will work but it is making me happy and excited, so can't be bad!
I had a question, the nurse told me to test next Thursday, 14dpiui, but I am thinking of putting it off until the weekend so I am at home,rather than at work. This is if AF hasn't arrived! Would that be ok?


----------



## Henshaw

Hi all,

Thanks for your kind words xx

Feeling like I'm getting back to normal after stopping the cyclogest and the arrival if AF (it's weird that most of the time you never want to see her but there are a couple of times when she is welcome!!)

Welcome Tish - this is one of the most fab threads on here with the most supportive girls so you're in good hands! The menopur defo gets your juices going so to speak and it's a good sign so don't worry! Congrats on your three eggs

Bearbear today's quote was just what I needed and got me ready for tonight's boot camp! Fingers crossed that some Glasto fun is happening between your egg and ds right now  

Andlou are you going for IUI again or moving to ivf? I think I had resigned myself to the fact that it hadn't worked so it hasn't hit me as bad as it has in the past x

Tsnewbie - did u think we were all hiding?? I'm normally too impatient to even wait until otd but I don't see any harm in testing later. Are you taking cyclogest? That will stop AF from arriving...

Sorry to anyone I've missed - I'm on my phone.

Xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi henshaw,
No, i'm not on cyclogest.....I think i am comfortable waiting until the saturday, which will be 17piui and 3 days after AF is due. We'll see, i could be desperate by that time and want to test as soon as i can.
Glad AF is here for you


----------



## Me Myself and I

Thanks everyone for the replies re natural or medicated....

Suppose one of my concerns over the erratic nature of my cycle length....

Can anyone advise if 5 days of high fertility followed by one day of peak 'normal'?


----------



## Guest

Evening ladies,
tsnewbie - I admire your positive thinking! I see your point about waiting to test at the weekend then you are in the comfort of your own home. Sending positive vibes and hope you get that BFP!
Going to step up my affirmations and positive thinking before sleep tonight,
Best wishes x


----------



## tsnewbie

Thanks Tish!
I feel so happy when I read my affirmations......the ones that really resonate are:
I deserve the best outcome
I visualise having a baby
I am patient and know my baby will come to me at the perfect time
Enjoy!


----------



## bearbear

Morning Lovely Ladies,

*Angelica_Wales - * I know what you mean about it being quite nice when you take a little break from the rollercoaster ride that is TTC!! August will be here before you know it and i wish you luck on your IVF journey and i truly hope you get that BFP!! Do make sure you keep us posted!! xx   

*Tsnewbie - * So pleased your liking the quotes and thinking so positively which in my opinion is a must!! I'm also loving your affirmations, i think its something i might adopt! As for when to test i would actually say if you can wait til after AF was due (providing it doesn't turn up ) then thats all the better!! Most doctors will actually tell you to wait to test til a week after a missed AF so if you can wait then there is absolutely no harm in doing so!! Sending you some positive vibes xx      

*Henshaw - * Pleased your AF has arrived and for once was welcome  I'm not sure how up to the job my ds is after his trip to Glasto but it was worth a shot! Lets hope they weren't too hungover  xx    

*Tish - * Excellent news on your follies, keeping everything crossed that one of those 3 does the job and gets you that BFP! Good luck for Friday, i hope all goes smoothly for you xx    

*Me, Myself and I - * I take it your using a ClearBlue Fertility monitor? I also use one and have found it fantastic!! Yes that sounds totally normal to me, i normally get around 4/5 days of high and then 2 days of peak! xx    

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time.*


----------



## tsnewbie

Hmm the positivity seems to have worn off. Go in for the blood test later to check if I ovulated, very nervous! Plus I have massive cravings for chocolate.....sign of AF?!


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Tsnewbie* - Good Luck with the blood test, iv never heard of this happening! Treat yourself to some chocolate, iv been a little piggy lately, I just can't stop eating!  x

*Bearbear* - How you doing? I loved yesterday's quote! x

*MMI* - I'm unsure to be honest but sounds normal from bearbears reply! I think if I had erratic cycles, I might be swayed more towards medicated, I only did natural because my cycles are like clockwork! x

*Henshaw* - I'm glad you are ok, hope you kicked bootcamps  last night! x

*Tish1979* - Fab news about your scan! Good Luck with IUI tomorrow  x

*Angelica-Wales* - Wishing you lots of luck with your IVF  x

*AFM* - One week into my two week wait now! Loving crossing another day off on my invisible countdown chart in my mind! Ha! Feeling shattered but having back garden landscaped so spending all day making cups of coffee for the gardeners when all I want to do is sit on the sofa, watch a movie and snooze! x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Tsnewbie*, hope everything's going well for you. I think on our next go I'm going to do the same, wait until af is due before I test. Fingers crossed for your blood test today xx

*Bearbear*, hopefully you ever know. You may get a BFP when your least expecting it xx

*Henshaw*, were going to do another iui before we move onto ivf. Hopefully 3rd time lucky . I'm waiting very impatiently for AF to arrive so I can ring and request treatment. I've never looked forward to it before. Glad everything's going well your end, shouldn't be too long now. Xx

*Tish*, good luck for tomorrow, hope everything goes well xx

*Daisy chain*, hope your ok. Just over a week to go. I've everything crossed for you  xx

*Coldilox*, Thankyou . I hope your ok and looking forward to the next go xx

Hope I've not missed anyone. Sorry if I have, it's not the best on my phone. I'm going to hang about for the next 2 weeks, hopefully you'll all have good news inbetween xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

I'm 10dpiui and I'm getting scared! I remember hating day 10 last round... It's like the end of the implantation window and almost the end of the cycle but u don't know wats to come. Your too scared to think either way....Your so close to finding out, but not quite there either and wen ur nervous u get a stomach ache and then worry why u have one! I swear it all makes u loopy!! I've seen so many neg pregnancy tests n I can't imagine seeing a positive one. I'm so desperate to know...so desperate to test... But almost don't wanna leave this bubble of pretending. The tww is like the closest I've been to being pregnant and as scary as it is you get those little moments of bliss where for just a moment you imagine that positive hpt and how you'll feel and telling people and imagine just wat it will feel like, because it mighttttt be true....theres a chance....and you don't wanna loose that feeling... But Monday will come and testing. Praying af stays away. Well away. Had a 12mm lining so af would be bad.....! I  and I   for you all too. Sorry for rambling. Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Fandabbydosy*, 
Hope your ok. That all read so so true, felt like I could of written that with you. 
Anyway masses of luck for Monday  that you get your BFP. Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for both of us xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

When are you testing *andlou?* good luck to you, praying you have that long awaited bfp! I'm struggling a little tonight, I'm a bit nervous and I feel a bit ill so I really appreciate your reply xx


----------



## Guest

Evening all,
Fandabbydosy - gosh it seems like you were writing about what I was thinking about in the small hours of this morning!! I feel I'm going to go stir crazy with the waiting but am going to try my hardest to wait to test until after AF should have been. Best of luck for Monday!

It seems surreal to think of having IUI in the morning, I get little butterflies of excitement quickly followed by dread at putting myself out there for possible heartache again. Praying and praying and praying this works for us and that it's 3rd pregnancy lucky 

Many thanks for your best wishes x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Fandabbydosy*, don't know what happened there? Was meant to say hope fully be a BFP for your second and my third? Very strange. Never mind. Anyway good luck xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Good luck tomorrow *tish* hope all goes well xx


----------



## Lynzann

Morning all...
Sorry been quiet. Had a managers meeting the other day and one of the girls who had a baby last year announced she's pregnant again so just been having a 'why can't it happen for me moment'
Anyway......hada IuI yesterday so hopefully the little follie had decided to grow a bit for me....now entering 2WW.

Talking of which, how u girlies doing with yours? A week in already....you're getting closer to the dates. Hang in there.

Loving your quotes as usual bearbear so thankyou for keeping us motivated.

A big hello to everyone else x


----------



## bearbear

Happy Friday everyone, thank the lord its finally here and the sun is shining 

*Tsnewbie - * How did the blood test go yesterday, did you get good news? Try and stay positive! xx      

*Daisy-Chain - * 1 week down and 1 week to go eh   It is good that your keeping busy as i'm sure it helps you to keep sane!! I'm doing ok, really not thinking to much about this cycle as i think it was over before it begun but that said you just never know  Keeping everything crossed for you hun, really praying you get that BFP!! xx          

*Fandabbydosy - * Just also have to say that what you wrote could of honestly been written by me as this is how i feel every cycle!! Very well said and i'm sure we all can relate to it! Hoping and praying that you get that BFP on Monday, sending you positive vibes xx      

*Tish - * I hope IUI goes well today, fingers and toes crossed for third time lucky! xx      

*Lynzann - * Pleased your loving the quotes, i shall keep them coming  So IUI is all done now and all you can do is keep sane and pray! Heres hoping we see you posting about your BFP in 2 weeks time xx      

Have a lovely weekend all and enjoy the wonderful sunshine................... xx 

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts.*


----------



## Coldilox

Huh, so when I ovulated a week late (meaning to tx this month) I assumed my period would be a week late. Usually 14ish days from ovulation to period, but I got my surge last Saturday, and am now spotting, suggesting I will get my period proper tomorrow. Which will actually make me a day early. Anybody any idea what's going on? Quite glad I didn't have iui now as it would have only had a few days to implant.


----------



## tsnewbie

Hey,
I can't get the results from the progesterone blood test until Monday. Weird thing is she said I don't even need the results unless I get a BFN.....slightly confused.
It's really upset my positivity though, need to try and sort it out over the weekend!


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi to you all,

Had some more blood resuls back - not all great!  

Been advised that medicated is prob the way to go, which is slightly disappointing, but apparently my results are not consistent in me ovulating - so do I risk it and try unmedicated or take the plunge - medicated?

tsnewbie - can I ask what your progesterone level was?

Have a good weekend all - I feel that my af could be arriving - though it maybe wishful thinking...


----------



## shelleysugar

Hello lovely ladies
I've been lurking but not messaging much but thought I'd add my two pennies worth to the 'natural' v 'medicated' debate. I did 3 natural iui's and all ended in BFNs.  They have found no fertility problems with me, only male factor and therefore using donor sperm. Previously frozen sperm does have a short life span in comparison to fresh and therefore timing is even more crucial. I think the timing was out on all of my iuis. I'm now on a medicated cycle and like the idea that the trigger shot can help with getting the timing right.  If I could have my time again I would have done one iui cycle just to see but then moved onto a medicated cycle. Don't ne disappointed about doing a med cycle - it is statistically more likely to work!

AFM: I got scanned today and have 4 lead follicles. They have reduced my dose to 50iu but there is a chance I will have to abandon the cycle - gutted!

I'm on my phone so will do personals next time, in the meantime enjoy the lovely weather.
Shelleysugar x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Me myself and. I.... Personally I like the control you get with medicated cycles and i find them less stressfull and the chances are better but natural can work! 

Afm ....11dpiui. no pregnacy signs... no period signs either. but I'm insecure. Hard to admit and I'm not even blaming it onto the "am I or am I not pregnant thing..." Last few nights there's this over whelming insecurity that makes me want to cry... I lay here thinking about all sorts that I did when I was young, things I've done wrong... Everything I can hit onto myself about... Not iui related particularly at all...I don't know where this has come from im honestly not usually like this!! I'm taking crinone progesterone and I'm wondering if the progesterone is messing with my head..it's horrible I just feel anxious and like I wanna cry. This is such a tough journey! All the hormones.... All the what ifs. 

Shelley sugar I hope they don't cancel your cycle! Everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Fandabbydosy- it sounds like your brain is just taking stock of everything and reflecting on things. I was a bit like that now you come to mention it! OTD is on its way, hold in there xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Hope you are all well and that the sunshine is helping with feeling positive.

Lynzann - how are you feeling after your IUI on Thursday? I had my first IUI yesterday (Friday) and to be honest I never anticipated feeling quite as tender as I do, cramping all day / night and still on the go-slow this morning! Finding it hard to stay positive as the nurse said to have sex last night and this morning - which hasn't happened so far! Ooooh the pressure of it all!

Fandabbydozy - your time will come, try and stay positive until Monday

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## shelleysugar

Tish1979 - i was never told to have sex after IUI - I wonder how much it helps?  I've always had cramping after IUI, I think it's normal xxx


----------



## Guest

shelleysugar,
yes - being told to go away and have sex was not expected considering I felt beaten up from the inside! I thought it was a one-stop shop for trying to get pregnant (maybe naively so?) but I suppose when you think about it the more you have sex the more chance you have at getting pregnant. 

Trying desperately hard not to think about the possibility of being pregnant, this treatment is alot harder than I thought, even after TTC for so long and everything that it has entailed. Come on sperm - swim, swim, swim!!!

Best wishes x


----------



## shelleysugar

Tish - hoping they   swim, swim, swim for you!  I guess they didn't tell me about lots of bonking because we have male factor infertility, but I'm sure it can't hurt!  I'm just not sure I would feel like it after being prodded and poked!!  It's definitely not an easy journey we are all on, but hopefully it will be worth it in the end   x


----------



## elli78

hey tish 
we were told the same after my first iui, 
we found it much harder than we expected but hang in there - the waiting is the tough part isn't it
fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Hi Tish....
I feel ok after IUI.....no cramping at all  it was a bit crampy right afterwards but nothing after that. We too
We're told to go for it plenty but that also never happened with us so feel we will be out.
We just have to keep our fingers crossed I guess x


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Thank you all for sharing your experiences - the 2WW can be a lonely place! Your support is invaluable.

I'm off to tackle a mountain of ironing to pass a couple of hours - the days are going sooooooo slow
Best wishes x


----------



## tsnewbie

Hey tish,
I hope it goes quickly!
I'm 10dpiui, and struggling a little....trying to remain positive. Not really noticed any symptoms....I've been getting slight cramps but that could easily be AF. Worried everytime I go to the bathroom that AF will be here.
On the positive side, I watched The Backup Plan last night, brilliant film!


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,
Hang in there tsnewbie!!! Not long to wait now.

My ironing done, beds changed, plants pruned and flapjack made and it's still only 4 oclock. If I had IUI on Fri will today (Sunday) be day 3 or only day 2 past IUI 

Quick question - I'm so bloated and hard, tummy and above pubic bone, so much so it feels uncomfortable with cramping pains - could this be the cyclogest pessaries maybe Any input appreciated! 

Don't really get much info about what goes on after the treatment, off to google 2WW see if I can find some info.
Best wishes x


----------



## elli78

Hey tish just wanted to say the drugs made me mega bloated i mean nothing would fit and i had sore boobs. Hope ur tww goes quickly positive thoughts coming your way xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hiya,
Sorry tish, I didn't take cyclogest so I wouldn't know. I hope it settles down soon!
I wondered, for anyone who has done this before.....do you often even get to the OTD before AF comes? 
Can't sleep thinking about this!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone, hope you all had a lovely weekend in the sun, it really was beautiful, my only complaint is it went too quick...........................

*Me, Myself & I - * If i was you i'd go with the advise of the clinic and go straight in for a medicated cycle! As we all know treatment is a lot of money so i would most definitely go with what gives me the best chances! Wishing you luck whatever you decide xx    

*Shelleysugar - * Keeping everything crossed that they don't have to cancel your IUI, when is your next scan? Really hope you get good news xx    

*Fandabbydosy - * Sorry to hear your having a bit of a rough time of it, this whole rollercoaster ride of treatment can be so hard and sometimes it does make you want to scream let me off! Also the drugs really don't help, they mess up your hormones and can play havoc with your emotions!! Try to take each day at a time and relax as much as you can!! Sending you big hugs and positive vibes xx      

*Tish - * I hope those   are swimming like Olympians for you and they get you that gold medal  I was on cyclogest and they gave me all manner of symptoms so it could well be what is causing your bloatedness, i had that to!!    

*Lynzann - * Pleased all went well with IUI on Thursday, truly hoping you get that BFP at the end of your 2ww!!      

*Tsnewbie - * Not long to go now for you so hang in there and try your best to keep the positivity going ! To answer your question, i've had both, some cycles my AF would be late and well passed OTD but with other months my AF would cruelly arrive before my OTD!! i'm afraid there is no definite answer to this, every single cycle is different so there is no point driving yourself mad with something you have no control over, you just gotta see what happens and hope and pray AF stays away!!         xx

*Daisy-Chain - * How you doing honey? xx  

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"History has demonstrated that the most notable winners usually encountered heartbreaking obstacles before they triumphed. They won because they refused to become discouraged by their defeats."
*


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Morning everyone  hope you all had a fab weekend in the gorgeous sunshine! Lovely for us, not as much so for the fur babies! My pooch has really suffered this weekend, just can't cool down, had him draped in a cold towel for the most of it!

*bearbear* - I'm not too bad thank you, driving myself mad on the 2ww! How are you doing? x

Sorry I haven't posted over the weekend, been out and about, tried to keep reading but got a bit behind!

*Tsnewbie* - my AF has always arrived before OTD. With ICSI, it arrived 8 days after transfer on all four cycles so I didn't even get close to my OTD. On my first IUI, it arrived the day before OTD, I was gutted, got so close. x

I'm 11dpIUI today and been driving myself mad googling as I have no symptoms at all. Boobs are tender off and on, one min fine, next min they're tender, mainly feel it when I take my bra off. AF is due on Wednesday and OTD Friday, I am    that I get a break this time! Cannot even bare the thought of another BFN, makes me feel physically sick even thinking about it!

How is everyone else getting on? Hope you all have a lovely day! x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

I'm so nervous and it's so hot to be nervous. It's my OTD. I tested this morning it was a BFN on the test the clinic gave me though I got it out the bin an hour later it had a line though this doesn't count. I did a clearblue test and I thought I could see a line... But my mum couldn't see it. I was so desperate for her to see it. It even looked slightly blue, I thought... But after about fifteen minutes I couldn't see it anymore. Maybe i just thought i saw it. My stomach is hurting no af yet but I've not stopped the progesterone gel yet. My stomach hurts and I don't no if its cause I can't relax or if its because my period is coming. I don't no wat to do with myself. I will have to sit and wait o see if AF comes or test again later in week eh? X


----------



## bearbear

Oh *Fandabbydosy,*these tests really do like to play with our heads sometimes don't they!! The only thing you can do is re-test in a few days time if AF doesn't show up beforehand!! You really do need to try to calm down as stressing isn't doing you any favours either (i know thats easier said than done!) Maybe have a relaxing bath or even a small glass of wine just to help you chill out!! Whatever will be will be, all you can do now is wait and pray!! Keep us posted xx


----------



## Coldilox

Fandabbydosy it must be so hard  . All you can do is test again in a few days if AF doesn't arrive.  Fingers crossed

My clinic have said my stupidly short luteal phase this month was probably a blip, and I am due for treatment again this month. If my smiley face is late again I'll discuss with the doctor whether to go ahead, but if I get it at normal time then all systems go.

Good luck to all those on the 2ww.


----------



## tsnewbie

Fandabbydosy, i have everything crossed for you, I hope things work out ok 
I'm having a real down day, my own fault....I caved in and tested this morning (11dpiui). Obviously a BFN.
Although it would have been amazing to get a positive, it has given me the taste of how it might feel. I think I could handle a BFN but its the not knowing I can't handle!


----------



## Guest

Got everything crossed for you both tsnewbie and fandabbydosy,
Best wishes x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi to you all,

My AF has arrived!  Can't believe how excited I am to be in pain! 

Decided to listen to the advice and go with the medicated route - though the twin risk seems HUGE.... 

Am really excited, yet filled with trepidation at the same time!

Can I just ask, is the first day of any blood, day one regardless (even if late afternoon) or is the next day counted as day one? 

Thanks and good luck to all those on 2ww, I struggle to remember everyone's names. tsnewbie - never been in your position, but wish you good luck for three days time - a lot can happen when it comes to babymaking in three days!


----------



## shelleysugar

Me, Myself and I - Day 1 is day one regardless of when in the day AF arrives.  I think you've made the right decision to go medicated, I would if I had my time again!

tsnewbie - sorry you got disappointing news but you never know, it may turn into a bfp if you leave it a few more days.

fandabbydosy - it's never straight forward is it?  I tend to use Clearblue digital because it says it in black and white instead of looking for lines, which can drive you crazy.  Did you use FMU?  Try again tomorrow if not!  Sorry it's mucking you around.

Daisy Chain - thinking of you on the 2WW - it's a really hard time isn't it?!  Try not to cave in and test early  

AFM: I had a successful scan today and can bring good news for a change!  My 4 lead follicles has turned into just one!  We have one 'juicy' 18mm follicle ready to go, so I triggered this afternoon and am booked for IUI at 2pm tomorrow. We were preparing ourselves for bad news and the risk of abandoning treatment so we were very relieved that all looks good.  I'm now disappointed there's only one and not two, so there's no pleasing me!!  At the end of the day we want one healthy baby so roll on tomorrow....

Shelleysugar x


----------



## JJG

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining.

I'm currently in my 2ww after Gonal F injections, trigger shot and IUI. My OTD is Saturday.

Has anyone suffered from delayed OHSS? I was bloated the day after my IUI and 4 days later I was agony. It only seems to be getting worse, I'm now 10dp IUI and my left ovary is so swollen you can see it when I lie down. 

Would appreciate any advice on ways to help it ease!

Thanks,

J x


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*JJG* - Welcome to the group! I haven't suffered with OHSS so can't advise you on that one but have you called your clinic? I think the only way to help it is to rest and drink plenty of water or isotonic drinks. In a lot of cases, when pregnancy is happening, OHSS gets worse. Good Luck for OTD! x

*Shelleysugar* - That's great news  so glad your cycle hasn't been cancelled! Good Luck tomorrow! x

*MMI* - According to my clinic, day one is classed as the morning that you wake up with a bleed. So if it arrives in the afternoon, the following morning is classed as day one! Glad AF has arrived and you can start your IUI process! Exciting! x

*tsnewbie* - 11dpIUI is early to test, I made that mistake last month but its still hard seeing a bfn even if you know it might not really be bfn. How are you feeling today? x

*Coldilox* - Fingers crossed that your cycle plays ball this month and there won't be a repeat of last month! x

*Fandabbydosy* - So sorry to hear you got BFN yesterday on OTD  I agree with bearbear, test again in a few days if AF hasn't arrived and treat yourself in the mean time. It's such a hard process to go through and so heart breaking. Hoping for a late implanter for you! x


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Coldilox - * Keeping everything crossed for all systems go for you...........bring on the smiley face!! xx      

*Tsnewbie - * There is nothing more demoralising that seeing that BFN, i do know exactly how your feeling!! That said 11dpiui is still very early and there is every chance that the result will change in the next few days so its really not over just yet!! Try to keep the faith and stay positive xx    

*Me, Myself & I - * Good to hear that your AF has made a welcome appearance, at least now you can get on with treatment and your a step closer to that BFP! Day one of your AF is normally the first day of full flow, doesn't matter what time of day that happens!! For example normally i spot first and then the next day i have a proper flow and that is day 1! Good luck with this cycle, i think you've made the right decision going straight for medicated! xx    

*Shelleysugar - * Great news that you've got the green light for IUI to go ahead! Don't be upset at now having just the one follie, it only takes one and many ladies have had success with the one so you've every chance of getting that BFP! Keeping everything crossed for you xx    

*JJG - * Welcome to this wonderful forum, your in the right place for great support and advice! I'm really not sure about your painful ovary, have you spoken to your clinic? Maybe you should take an ibuprofen as this might help reduce the swelling? I hope you feel better soon and i wish you lots of luck for your OTD on Saturday, here's hoping you get a BFP xx    

*Daisy-Chain - * How you doing hun? when is your OTD? it can't be far way!! Hope your keeping sane and doing your best to keep positive!! Truly hoping and praying you get that BFP xx      

AFM - Nothing to report really, all quiet on the western front! My AF would be due on Friday so i shall wait to see if it shows up which i'm sure it will but if its late then i shall test! Watch this space  

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Always remember that in life, whatever we do, we are never defeated, unless we give up!*


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Bearbear* - How amazing would it be for you to get a little miracle and no sign of AF on Friday 

OTD is Friday and AF is due tomorrow! Feel very AF-ey, typical symptoms I get month in month out, cramps, weak legs (does anyone else get this ) and sickly feeling. But I'm trying to keep the faith and your positive quote has spurred me on this morning! Not even slightly tempted to test early for the first time ever! Desperate for a birthday BFP! x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Another BFN this morning so that's me out this month. Spent morning crying but gonna pull myself together and get on with my day now. Hope the rest of you have better luck than me you all deserve it so much xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Oh fandabbydosy, I'm so sorry to hear that. You deserve it too. One of the affirmations I use is "my baby will come to me at the perfect time." That probably doesn't help, but my heart goes out to you. 
Thanks to everyone for the kind comments. I'm feeling a little better today. What will be, will be.
Daisy chain, you sound like you are doing really well, well done!
Fingers crossed for you bear bear!
Good luck to you Me myself and I


----------



## bearbear

*Daisy-Chain - * Feeling AF-ey doesn't mean its on its way so hold on in there!! until it shows your not out!! Praying for a miricle for us both!! xx      

*Fandabbydosy - * So sorry to hear it was a BFN, its horrible especially when you've had your hopes raised only for them to be shattered!! Give yourself today to feel upset about the outcome and then tomorrow its time to draw a line under this cycle and move on!! Your time will come, you have to believe for your dreams to come true!! Big hugs to you xx  

*Tsnewbie - * Pleased your feeling stronger today and your right whatever will be will be! G-d has a plan for us all and when its your turn it'll happen so keep the faith! xx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies!
Welcome JJG - I'm sure if you had OHSS it would have been picked up by your clinic, I had IUI on Friday and have been really bloated since then, bad cramps that afternoon and throughout the night, also cramping pains today but weirdly only on my right side. They don't tell you about this when you leave so had to ask on this site for advice. Hopefully you feel a little more comfortable soon. 

Shelleysugar - best of luck for tomorrow - it only takes 1!!!!

Fandabbydosy - sorry to hear your news, sending you best wishes and hope it will be your time real soon.

Bearbear - keeping everything crossed for you!

MMI - my clinic says day 1 is the first full day of flow as I usually spot for the first day then bleed properly the next day.

Can I just ask please what is OTD - I can't find the abbreviations page ha ha.

Best wishes to all x


----------



## shelleysugar

Tish - OTD is official test date.  Congrats on being PUPO.  I believe cramping is fairly normal - keep the faith!

Fandabbydosy - so sorry that it didn't work this time.  A BFN is so hard to take when we invest so much into making it a positive.  Allow yourself to grieve and by grumpy before dusting yourself down!

Bearbear - good luck for Friday - hopefully feeling AF-ey is a a good sign  

I can't keep up with everyone on here but am thinking of you all as we ride this journey together.
AFM: I had IUI today, it went really smoothly and now the wait starts.  Lets hope the next two weeks flies by...
Shelleysugar x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Evening Ladies,

Thanks for answering what is probably such a basic question for me!

I have just posted a poll in the clomid section - I am eager to find out the reality of the number of babies born using clomid - maybe I am over thinking it all - but I am slightly  concerned at the possiblility of multiples, I would love them and do my best, feeling totally blessed, but as a singleton parent, this would add a whole new dimension in every way.

Are there any other ladies on here, slightly apprehensive at this thought if going the medicated route?

Also, for all the singlies on here, were any of your families less supportive of going the medicated route?

Sorry for all of the questions.... you cn probably tell that my head is a little bit 'whizzy' atm!
Have a good evening all.


----------



## Guest

Morning All,
Thanks shelleysugar! 

Gosh really struggling these mornings can't seem to wake up at all (went to be at 8.30pm!!!) - had a restless night with shooting pains in pelvic region and crampy legs, I just don't feel like myself at all. Trying to forget about this 2WW as it's so long ahead of me and feeling dragged down by it both emotionally and physically. Uuurgh.

Hope you all have a good Wednesday x


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Shelleysugar - * Really pleased to hear that all went well with IUI, now all you can do is wait and pray!! Sending you some positive vibes xx      

*MMI - * I am also single, i did medicated IUI and i had the full support of all my family and friends! We all knew the risks of having multiples but to be honest that didn't stop me from going for my dreams and my family supported me all the way! Are your family putting doubt in you mind? if they are its probably because they are worried about you but to be honest the clinics are so good at making sure IUI will only go ahead with no more than 2/3 follies so the chances of multiples are quite slim, this is why they have this procedure in place! Good luck on your journey xx    

*Tish - * I'm also very tired today, mind you i always seem to feel tired these days! i don't think the heat helps!! Lets hope that not feeling yourself is a good thing, fingers crossed for you xx    

I hope all you 2wwaiters are doing your best to keep positive and keep hold of your sanity's!! Would be lovely to see some BFP posts on here very soon............. xx                           

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*There is an inner beauty about a woman who believes in herself, who knows she is capable of anything that she puts her mind to. There is a beauty in the strength and determination of a woman who follows her own path, who isnt thrown off by obstacles along the way. There is a beauty about a woman whose confidence comes from experiences; who knows she can fall, pick herself up, and move on.*


----------



## Coldilox

Fandabbydosy I'm sorry.

Fingers crossed for all the other 2wwers.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Fandabbdosy*, , so sorry it didn't worked this time. Hope your ok xx

*Bearbear*, only 2 days,  it's the best news ever for you xx

*Daisy chain*, hope your feeling well. I've got everything crossed you get a bfp.  xx

*Coldilox*, you have better luck this month. Hopefully you'll have your  soon xx

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sun before it disappears for another couple of years.

AFM I'm waiting for the nurse to ring, I'm due to start going for my blood tests on fri/sat but want to see if it's worth doing a medicated cycle this time. Fingers crossed we get what we want this time but if not this will probably be our last go at iui, might do another 1 it would depend how long it takes to get the funding for ivf. Hopefully we don't have to go down that road but I've got a feeling we will


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Thanks guys, feeling a bit better today, more myself. Af came today, the witch! Still sad, and feel quiet. No appetite. It'll be ok tho, I'm sure. Gonna take a month off, then try again. Hugs to u all xx


----------



## Me Myself and I

bearbear said:


> *MMI - * I am also single, i did medicated IUI and i had the full support of all my family and friends! We all knew the risks of having multiples but to be honest that didn't stop me from going for my dreams and my family supported me all the way! Are your family putting doubt in you mind? if they are its probably because they are worried about you but to be honest the clinics are so good at making sure IUI will only go ahead with no more than 2/3 follies so the chances of multiples are quite slim, this is why they have this procedure in place! Good luck on your journey xx


My family are not putting doubt in to my mind. Just reiterating what I have already pondered at great length I suppose. 
I think there are women that love the idea of twins straight off, I am not in this camp, in that I want a child, more than anything I have ever wanted and if meds help this, this is what I shall do..... and hope that I am successful. Should I become a mother of twins, what a blessing and how they will be both spoiled, but it is not, if I am honest, my ideal scenario. Finances, personal management of such a blessing etc. 
Thank you for replying.


----------



## tsnewbie

Well it's OTD, and got a BFN.....going to try again on Saturday but not holding out much hope. Just wish AF would come so I can draw a line under it all


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*tsnewbie* - I'm so sorry you got BFN, I have a massive feeling I will be joining you tomorrow  it's so hard, I hope you and your OH are ok. x

*Fandabbydosy* - Huge  for you. Hope AF isn't too painful for you. Good Luck with your next cycle. x

*AndLou* - Really hope you don't have to think about the IVF route. Have you spoken to your clinic about medicated? Thank you for keeping everything crossed for me, I really appreciate it  x

*Bearbear* - How are you getting on in your 2ww? x

*Tish1979* - what date is your OTD? Hope today is a better day for you emotionally x

*MMI* - the only thing that puts me off medicated cycle is potentially having it cancelled. At my clinic, if you have more than two leading follicles, they will cancel. For me, even though medicated success rates are higher than natural, if medicated ends up being cancelled, it's zero chance so I would take natural percentage over that. I only feel like this because I have PCO though and likely to over stimulate, if I didn't, I'd probably think differently. x

*Shelleysugar* - Glad your IUI went well, fingers crossed for you for the two week wait  x

*Coldilox* - How are you doing? x

*AFM* - OTD and my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## tsnewbie

Thanks Daisy chain, unfortunately there is no OH, so I get to do this all by myself!
I am sending all my positivity your way, I hope you get the best birthday present ever!


----------



## Coldilox

Tsnewbie, I'm sorry  

Daisy-Chain, best of luck for tomorrow.

I'm feeling pretty down at the moment. Mostly to do with other stuff, but am worried about my cycle this month, just want the chance to try. Beginning to think this wont happen for us, which I know is silly, but we have been planning this for so long, it's all so frustrating.


----------



## bearbear

Morning Lovely Ladies,

*AndLou - * Wishing you luck for this cycle, keeping everything crossed that this is your month so you don't have to go the IVF route, whatever will be will be........................ xx    

*Fandabbydosy - * Pleased your feeling a little better today, after a month off you'll be feeling stronger and ready to try again! Big hugs xx  

*MMI - * I do know what you mean about the risks of multiples being a fellow singleton! If it was to happen to me it definitely wouldn't be ideal with regards to finances etc but i would just have to embrace it and i know i'd still have the full support of my family to help me if needed! Unfortunately its the risk we take having a medicated cycle but try to remember that with the clinic monitoring you the risks are quite low! Fingers crossed for you xx    

*Tsnewbie - * So sorry to hear it was a BFN for you, i know how hard it can be going this journey alone!! That said we are all here for you and i do hope you have family and friends that can help support you through! Its time to move forward and look to your next cycle! Big hugs xx  

*Birthday Girl - Daisy Chain* Can't believe your OTD is already tomorrow, that seems to have gone quickly!! I truly pray  that you get that BFP, we could all do with some good news and what better way to celebrate your birthday . I shall be waiting to hear from you! I'm doing ok, my AF would be due tomorrow and still no sign but to be honest i'm sure its on its way, today i'm soooo bloated i can't even do my trousers up  I've been so relaxed about it this month as before i'd even started i was convinced it wouldn't work so lets see what the next few days bring!! If by chance my AF hasn't showed by Sunday then i'll test so watch this space! Sending you oodles of positive vibes xx                   

*Coldilox - * Don't give yourself a hard time for feeling down, it gets to us all at some point and i also have my moments (mainly after a BFN) where i think its never gonna happen BUT we have to keep the faith, quitting is not an option if we want our dreams to come true and i have plenty of fight in me yet! I know how frustrating it can all be, we try so hard and then to get a BFN at the end of it is just so demoralising! Keep your chin up, sending you big hugs xx  

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all, never give up"*


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Bearbear* - Hope the no sign of AF continues for us, how amazing it would be. I really hope that 'Off chance' shot you had pays off, that would be fab! x

*Coldilox* - I too have had that feeling where I just think its never going to happen, I had it last week and my DH said well we might aswell stop putting our emotions into this and spending our money on this then, if you don't believe, what's the point. And it weren't until then that I thought he is right, I want this so much and won't stop until I get it and we just have to believe and have faith otherwise we might aswell give up! I really hope you are ok and things work out for this cycle!  x

*Tsnewbie* - Ooops, Im sorry, I should have checked your signature before I wrote that especially as I know we have a few single ladies on here. Thank you for your well wishes. I am gutted for you getting BFN today  x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Tsnewbie Hun I'm so sorry  I no how ur feeling. And im sending you all my love. let time pass....I think every time I see another negative pee stick my heart breaks that little bit more. 
Yes, my AF is here... I thought I was haemorrhaging to start with lol it's so heavy, never seen anything like it.  My periods normally only last a day and are pretty light. Be glad when its over. Such a heavy AF is like ok so I'm defffffffinately not pregnant then. It's like ur not pregnant and you have to suffer AF too. I can only afford two more tries which adds to the pressure. We'll see eh. 

I hope you have a lovely birthday daisy chain... Big birthday hugs and lots and lots of love. 
Be gentle on ur selves girlies xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon all,
tsnewbie - thinking of you today, so sorry to hear your news, take some time if you can to come to terms with it and hope it will happen for you soon.

daisychain - good luck for tomorrow, I'm really hoping you get your wishes - my OTD is Fri 19th so I'm very nearly half way through the 2WW, Still not sure whether to leave testing until the Sat as, going by last month's cycle of 26 days, I would be due AF on the Sat anyway I'm trying to be more positive today, feeling 'achey' in pelvic region but I'm just focusing on eating healthily and I've not had a glass of wine for 2 weeks! Happy Birthday for tomorrow!

Coldilox - you have as much chance as anyone for your wishes to come true, unfortunately some of us have to try that much harder for the things we dream of, but we then really appreciate what we have when it happens ! 

Best wishes and positive vibes to everyone, praying for those in the 2WW x


----------



## shelleysugar

Happy birthday daisy chain and best of luck with otd tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Thank you for the birthday wishes 

OTD today and BFN. Gutted because AF usually arrives before OTD and didn't this month, went to the loo early hours and totally clear when I wiped so I had a glimmer of hope this morning but couldn't have been clearer, then as soon as I finished my FMU for testing, I wiped and the witch showed her face. Typical 

Not going to dwell on it though, will enjoy my birthday and call the clinic to arrange my next one later this month!

*Advice please*: one thing that concerns me is that on both of my IUIs, the day I got the smiley, I also had quite sharp ovulation pains and bleeding too, then IUI the next day. I feel like I have ovulated so far ahead of the actually IUI procedure. What do you think? I think I should either have IUI the same day as smiley or do you think I should see about doing a natural cycle but with the trigger to ensure the timing is better? Any other suggestions? It's annoying me! Thank you!

Have a lovely weekend everyone! x


----------



## tsnewbie

Oh daisy chain, I'm sorry. Was really hoping it would be good news :-(
Have a fab birthday, you deserve it! xxx


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Daisychain!,
So sorry about your news, AF has (not so) perfect timing sometimes- its just too cruel to get a BFN and then AF arrives. Try to enjoy your birthday - I would maybe ask for a trigger shot next cycle as you are then booked in for IUI within 24hrs (at my clinic anyway, different clinics may have different protocol) then you may feel the timing is better and more positive about it.

I'm officially half way through my 2WW today and feeling very much in limbo - want to know so desperately if this cycle has worked but sort of don't want to know the result 'cause I can then hang onto the hope of possibly, maybe being pregnant. It's got to be our turn soon surely?

Hope you ladies are all well today - best wishes x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Daisy chain*, so sorry , hope you have a nice day anyway. Xx

*tish1979*, hope your coping well, not long to go now. X

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward up the weekend xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all,

*Daisy-Chain - * Oh honey so sorry to hear it was a BFN followed by the witch turning up, she can be a nasty piece of work sometimes!! My AF has also shown up this morning bang on the day which to be honest was no real surprise!! It sounds like your in the right frame of mind though which is a MUST and once you've given yourself a bit of time to come to terms with it then its onto the next cycle!! May i wish you a very happy Birthday, your right not to let it dampen your day, enjoy it and drink plenty  I hope you get spoilt rotten!! Big hugs to you xx    

*Tish - * Half way through so not long to go now!! I know exactly how your feeling as i always feel the same!! You desperately want to test but you also really don't want to so you can keep the dream alive! Sending you some positive vibes xx         

AFM - So my AF has arrived bang on time, not at all surprised!! Onwards and upwards!! xx

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Life is a struggle. Life will through curveballs at you, it will humble you, it will attempt to break you down. And just when you think things are starting to look up, life will smack you back down with ruthless indifference.

The reason most people never achieve their dreams is because they simply give up. Life was never meant to be easy - its a constant struggle, with extreme lows and extreme highs. Remember that the times when its most important to persevere are the times that you will be most tested.*


----------



## Alloydy

Hi all, I had my 1st natural iui with sd yesterday, I'm having a roller coaster of emotions and I'm only 1 day in, i think its probably because we've waited 4yrs to get to this point, can anyone give me any advice of anything I should be doing and eating apart from the obvious of keeping calm and relaxing, my consultant said I did have a lovely healthy womb and that the lh surge was high and she thought it was a good insem, so I'm just looking for any advice or words of wisdom from you guys xxx


----------



## Coldilox

So sorry Daisy-Chain.

I finally managed to speak to a nurse at the clinic today. She thinks my positive OPK on day 20 was a false positive given that I then got AF on day 27. Most likely is that I didn't ovulate this month - likely due to stress (work related). Have been advised that if I get my positive late again this month, not to go ahead with treatment, then look at options for next month (possibly daily blood tests, which I don't think I'd be able to do due to work, maybe medicated cycle). I start testing with OPKs tomorrow, so fingers crossed.

Good luck to those still on the 2ww!


----------



## shelleysugar

Daisy Chain, I hope you console yourself with some brithday drinks tonight  . I'm not sure about the timing for you - they say you ovulate between 24-36 hours after LH surge detected.  I get this 'middle pain' too, but I'm the opposite as it seems to take more like 30 hours for me.  I don't know what the pain means though - whether it is before, during or after I actually ovulate.  It is a guessing game I think.  It may be worth playing about a bit with timings?!

Coldilox - I hope you get a good month on the OPKs.

Alloydy - it really is a roller coaster of emotions and everyone copes differently.  I like to keep busy and TRY not to dwell on things, but it's not easy.  As you are PUPO the best advice is to look after yourself as if you are pregnant, keep taking the folic acid, drink lots of water and get plenty of sleep.  Good luck.

Bearbear - definitely onwards and upwards! 

Tish - well done on making it half way through 2WW, hope it's not too hellish for you.  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies on here - hoping that this is a lucky thread for all of us   

AFM: I had terrible tummy cramps today, which actually felt like trapped wind (sorry it TMI).  I've been on a medicated cycle but have checked back over my natural cycles, and it looks like I had it then aswell. I felt like rolling into a ball, but I thought questions might be asked.  I've looked up possible reasons, and they include not drinking enough (hands up on that one), the uterus cramping after being mucked about with especially if the found it tricky to insert the speculum (definitely correct), trapped wind (cough cough!!)...  It has subsided a bit, but I can still feel my uterus!  Of course, I'm now worrying that it won't work.  Will try to think positive thoughts.  Will get an early night as feeling very tired too - I think it's all catching up with me.  Can any other ladies report tummy cramps?
I was cramping so badly at about 11am that I had to sit with my knees bent right into my chest.  It did subside although I can still feel my uterus and still feel bloated.  

Any other suggestions?  What can I do to help?

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Guest

Hi Shelleysugar,
I picked up your query in the July / Aug IUI thread but have been looking what AFM stands for, got a bit side tracked and now spotted your new thread here.

I had medicated IUI last Fri, so am 7dpIUI (hope I have that right - still getting used to abbreviations and failing miserably ha ha!) I have had bad cramping since then really, especially bad after treatment and through that 1st night. It had eased a little the following day but god was I bloated especially above pubic bone, apparently it's a side effect of the pessaries. Over the days I have felt really 'achey' in pelvic area. At about 4 dpIUI I had sharp shooting cramp pains in pelvic area shooting downwards deep inside 'down there' , I ended up in bed ! As the days pass by I am still getting cramps and achey feeling in pelvic area, and am still bloated. Weirdly, I have been getting crampy lower legs also. Nurse struggled with my speculum too as apparently mine is off to one side! 

I am just trying to drink plenty of water, get plenty of sleep and eat healthy - don't really know what else to do really. OOh positive thinking helps too! It is worrying to go through, if you are like me, I automatically assumed that the treatment hadn't worked and I became quite down about it. I think the cramping is normal, some threads even suggest that cramping from 3 dpIUI onwards is implantation, so try to look on it positively and your egg is just 'snuggling in'. 
Hope this helps? Best wishes, tish x


----------



## Guest

Help Ladies Please,
What does AFM mean? Have tried looking it up and I do know that in this context it doesn't mean 'aircraft flight manual' ha ha.

Shelleysugar - I have replied on your single thread re: cramping after IUI.

Hi Alloydy and welcome! Congratulations at getting this far, apart from the usual eat healthy, drink plenty of water, get plenty of sleep - keep occupied. This journey certainly is a roller coaster of emotions - it's ok to allow yourself to hope and dream but it's ok to have down days too. FF is a great support network when it seems no-one else understands. Best wishes and positive vibes coming your way!

tish x


----------



## shelleysugar

Thanks Tish, I hope you're right about snuggling in and it is successful! I'm not taking pessaries so I know it's not that. I'll worry about anything so I hope it's nothing serious.  I'll keep drinking lots and get an early night I think. AFM just means "as for me"! Good luck with your otd, it won't be long now!
Shelleysugar x


----------



## penny48

Tish AFM, As For Me! lol x


----------



## Alloydy

Hi Tish,

Thank you, I feel quiet good today apart from the cramps and this is day 3 so from what I read its too early for implantation, so not sure what it is, been drinking plenty of water, but I could sleep on a clothes line lol, but I'm going to Keep positive and dh is looking after me, this 2ww should be renamed TL2ww the longest 2ww !! 

I'll keep my eye on this thread because its good for me because apart from my dh I'm alone with this situation because we used SD I feel like I'm keeping a dirty secret from my friends and family which I find a bit upsetting :-( 
Thanks again everyone xx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies!
Thank you all for helping me out re: AFM ha ha!

Alloydy - Infertility can be a very lonely, isolating experience - stick with us you will be ok! The 2WW is the longest, most frustrating thing and it has the capability to drive you crazy, but stay positive - you have made it this far. Regardless of the 'in's and out's' (sorry no pun intended!) of your situation you are in a loving relationship embarking on a very special journey together.

Shelleysugar - hopefully things settle down for you, look after yourself, best wishes.

Take care x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Good morning all,

First scan soon!   Silly to be so excited - yet terrified at same time!

Quick qustion, I do not naturally have 28 day cycles, does medicated IUI cycles tend to be closer tot he norm of 28 days in length? Just trying to calculate how many I can fit in and if 28 days - means more sooner if not successful!

Does anyone else have daydreams of announcing pregnancies - yet nowhere close yet?! Or is this me slowly turning to mush?


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon MMI,
Query re IUI cycles - I can only let you know what happened with me, my cycles can be anything from 23 to 33 days in length but my average mostly being 27 days. I started Menopur injections on day 3 for 7 days, scan on day 10 where they found I was ready to ovulate. Trigger injection day 11 and then IUI on day 12. I think they generally start scanning on day 10 then every other day until the think you are ready to ovulate. These last few months I seem to be ovulating early (day 12) and having a 26 day cycle. An IUI cycle maybe shorter than your usual longer natural cycle, at a guess, because of the injections?

Not sure if this helps or not, but good luck with your scan, hope all goes well
Tish x


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all....
Just back from a week in Wales....how is everyone?

Sorry to hear of the BFN's and I'm joining you I'm afraid. Dunno if anyone has experienced this but my AF came 8 days past IUI......bit early isn't it?

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lynzann*, sorry it wasn't better news . Can't help with the early arrival of AF though. Hope you had a lovely time in Wales. It's one of our favourite places, were going this week to visit my mum and dad, hope the weather stays nice xx

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend and is well xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Hi everyone! Hope you've all had a lovely weekend 

*Lynzann* - Hope you enjoyed Wales, I am so sorry though about your BFN it's awful isn't it. AF always arrived for me 8 days after my ICSI cycles, with my IUI, I haven't bled until 15 days past on both cycles. Maybe it's worth having a chat with your clinic about  x

*MMI* - I'm sorry I can't help with medicated cycles, iv only had natural. Hopefully others can help though  Good Luck with your scan, it's exciting because its potentially a step closer to your baby. And yes, 100% I daydream about telling people we are pregnant, I have done it for years, I could cry when I daydream about it. I really hope we can turn it into a reality  x

*Alloydy* - Welcome to the thread. It made me sad to think you feel you are keeping a dirty little secret, you are not at all  but we don't ask our relatives the ins and outs of the positions they were in when they conceived, where exactly it was, who initiated it etc etc....I know it's completely different to that but my point is, all they need to know is that you are pregnant and anything else is nobody else's business but yours and your DHs! I'm glad you find comfort here  x

*Shelleysugar* - Hope your 2ww isn't dragging too much for you so far!  Sorry to read you are suffering with cramping so badly, how is it now? Thank you for your advice re timing too! x

*Coldilox* - Really hope the false positive was a blip last month and you don't have to rely on the blood tests, bring on the real smiley this month  x

*Tish1979* - Hope your 2ww is going ok aswell. Although I know the 2ww is far from relaxing and enjoyable  x

*Bearbear* -  looks like the witch got the both of us on Friday! Sorry yours was unsuccessful this month too! How are you feeling? You excited for this months chance? x

*AndLou* & *tsnewbie* - thank you both for your posts! How are things going with you both? xx

*AFM* - had some lovely drinks on Friday night for my birthday! We were supposed to be going to London from Saturday until Monday for my birthday but on Saturday, I got a massive blister across my eyeball (disgusting I know), iv never had it before, it was so sore. I had to go to out of hours clinic when the blister ended up popping in my eye. Anyway, I have conjunctivitis and also an infection in the upper and lower eyelid of the same eye. We cancelled the hotel for Saturday night and stayed at home because my eye was so sore. We are now in London and I'm in the hotel room, drinking prosecco and eating goodies while my DH is hosting an awards night downstairs in the hotel. I cannot wear eye makeup with this infection so there is no way I am going down there feeling like this with all these people dressed up and no make up on for me! 

I have emailed the professor at my clinic with my concerns, waiting to hear back from him and I will then decide whether to skip the next IUI or not. I will stick around and root for you all though and will be back to IUI in August! xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Daisy chain*, goodness that sounds horrific! I've just had 10 days of work with a recurrent corneal erosion which I thought was awful until I read your post! Made me lol about not going out without your make up though  hope your feeling better soon. Enjoy London too. 
Afm I'm having the blood tests at the moment, think it should be around thurs when we have number 3 done. Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky. Xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Daisy Chain - your eye sounds horrendous - i'm surprised you left the house at all!  You seem chipper though and aiming towards the next cycle, which is the best way to be. Good luck for your next cycle.

Lynzann - your AF has turned up REALLY early - are you sure it's AF and not implantation blood?  I'm sure you know, but just thought I'd check.

MMI - my cycles were regulated by acupuncture give or take a day which really helps.  If you chart your cycles, you can pick up patterns and length of time between ovulation and AF, but it's impossible to pinpoint.  I say go with the flow!!

Tish - not long left now of the 2WW - how's it going?

AFM: I'm almost half way through 2WW and keeping busy. No more cramping so hopefully everything has settled down now.  I just hope that this week flies by - it is another busy week which is the only thing that keeps me sane.  I'm very tired at the mo but I think that's because of the heat at the moment.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## bearbear

Morning all, i can't believe its Monday already  where did the weekend go............hope everyone had a good one in this lovely sunshine!!

*Tish - * You did make me laugh with the whole abbreviations thing, it can be a little confusing, i was exactly the same when i first joined but you soon get the hang of it! Sending you out some positive vibes for the rest of your 2WW xx      

*Shelleysugar - * Pleased to hear that the cramping has eased up for you! It can be quite worrying when you get these pains but i'm sure its all perfectly normal after having IUI and i don't think the pessaries help either! Its good to keep busy but make sure you rest when you can as well, especially in this heat! Keeping everything crossed for you and that BFP xx      

*AndLou - * Good luck with the blood tests, hope you get the green light this week! xx  

*Lynzann - * Have to say i agree with *Shelleysugar* here, that is very early for AF to turn up, are you certain it was that and not implantation! Have you done a test?  xx

*MMI - * When i was doing medicated IUI i would say my cycles were nearer to 28 days but it all depends really on when your follies are ready and when they give you the trigger as sometimes for me this was around CD13/14 and on other cycles it was later at around CD 16/17! I am always day dreaming about the day that i can actually tell people i'm pregnant so your not alone there, i live for that day! xx  xx

*Alloydy - * Welcome to this wonderful forum and the lovely ladies on it! We are a little family and we all help each other through this roller coaster ride! Please try not to feel like your keeping a dirty secret, i don't see it like that at all!! You and your DH are just doing whatever it takes to have a family and make your dreams come true!! If that means using DS then so be it, many couples have to go that route! All that matters is that baby is going to be loved and looked after and will be a blessing to you both! Good luck on your journey xx    

*Coldilox - * I really hope you see that  this month and everything is straight forward for you after last months confusion!! xx    

*Daisy-Chain - * Pleased you had a nice evening on Friday but so sorry to hear it all went about pete tong after that! You poor thing, your eye sounds really painful and just what you didn't need, how you doing now? Yup the dreaded AF got us both on Friday, she really is a witch isn't she but hey ho, lets both keep positive and look forwards not backwards!! Keep us posted on what your professor says re IUI and whether you should skip a month!? Big hugs to you hun xx  

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up." *


----------



## Babdee

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been around for a while. Have just been having a read through to get up to date with everyone! This thread is so active I've had a lot of reading to do!! Lol!!

Sorry for the sad news, and good luck to those still waiting xxx
Welcome to newbies 

Daisy-Chain, I've had the same thing with mine; smiley face and ov type pains on the same day, with DIUI the following day. This next cycle, I'm planning on going in to the clinic for daily bloods, and doing opk as well, so I can compare & see if they detect the surge on the same day... I've heard mixed views by diff fertility nurses as to whether the twinges are before ov or actual ovulation :-/

Alloydy, try not to see it as a dirty secret, as it's not. Any child born will be yours and your DH's. Personally, family and close friends know our situation, and may have been surprised at first, but have always been fully supportive. Your DH will be there at each stage from conception to birth and beyond; that's what makes a parent. It may not be the conventional way, but you're not alone 

Afm, had my HSG last week, all clear  so should be starting DIUI cycle #3 end of month! Excited!!

Hugs for all xx


----------



## Alloydy

Hi daisy-chain, 
Thanks for your kind words, i think being able to come on here makes these times that little easier I'm on 5dpiui today and dam me I'm as sick as anything this morning I know it's probably not morning sickness but I feel rotten, ive had cramps for the past few days and I'm also sleeping about 14hours a day, this is totally out of sorts for me I feel washed out, is this normal after a natural iui? 9 days to go of the 2ww I wish I could sleep the whole of these 9 days just to make them go quicker   

19 years ago i had my son, but he died at 15mins old so this is a massive step for me, I've always been terrified before of getting pregnant Is there anybody out there that's had good news off a 1st attempt natural iui
Good luck to all who have tests this week 

alloydy x


----------



## Daisy-Chain

*Alloydy* - So sorry about your son, that's so sad and so heartbreaking  I can understand why you would be scared of getting pregnant again. Sorry I also can't give you a positive first natural IUI cycle success story as I am about to start my third  but it can work and does work! x

*Babdee* - lovely to hear from you again and congrats on the clear HSG! Good luck with your next cycle, lets hope it's third time lucky for the both of us  x

*Bearbear* - the weekend goes far too quickly doesn't it, if only the weekdays were the same  My eye is much better today thank you  x

*Shelleysugar* - hope the second part of your 2ww absolutely flies by and brings in a lovely BFP to the group! x

*AndLou* - Yesss, third time lucky all around on this board please  Good Luck for Thursday! x

*AFM* - My eye is feeling much better today, the drops are definitely working and the itchiness has really eased!

The professor had called me yesterday when I was in London and left a message for me to call him back this morning which I did. He said that he wants me to stick with IUI but to try 25mg Clomid for the next cycle. Anyone know anything about this? I have to start it on CD2 but today I am CD4 so iv missed out on this month. I was undecided of whether to have a little break this month or not anyway so it's taken the decision out of my hands! x


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all,

Just back from scan and I questioned the whole 8 day thing and she just said that if womb lining gets too thick( mine was 11mm last time) it starts to shed. She didn't seem worried so I don't know what to think....anyway starting meds tonight for round 3 so we'll see....
Lots of     3rd time lucky and all that
Xx


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon Ladies!,
Hope today finds you all well and positive?
MMI - Yes I totally dream of the day we can announce we are pregnant but we have made a pact not to tell until after our 12 wk scan after finding out our ID twins had died at their 12 wk scan, 2 yrs ago. An awful lesson to learn. I'm on a downer today so at the mo I can't imagine that happening.

Lynzanne - fingers crossed for your 3rd time lucky! We are hoping this may be 3rd pregnancy lucky for us.

Daisychain - glad your eye is better - sounded awful for you! A month off out of the regime may be good for you then you can be ready to take it on next month with gusto.

Alloydy - really hope you feel better soon, rest when you can - soup and a trashy magazine usually helps me. So sad to hear about your son, it must have been devastating for you. I'm on my 1st attempt of iui at the mo so will let you know if it works for us, best wishes.

Babydee - welcome, sending positive vibes for your 3rd time.

Shelleysugar - keep going, nearly there!! Glad your cramping has settled.

AFM - I'm not having a good day, had an awful dream last night that my treatment hadn't worked and had in fact damaged one of my tubes so I had to have it removed and then I couldn't get pregnant. Feeling very emotional, few cramps and think I have imagined my symptoms so trying to switch off from it all but failing miserably!

Best wishes x


----------



## Guest

andlou - best of luck to you for your 3rd time.

bearbear - thank you so much for your 'positive thoughts', they really do help!

Best wishes x


----------



## Coldilox

Hi all, loving my Monday, but that's because I worked all weekend and now I have two days off. Am now testing with my OPKs, am CD 10 so not expecting a positive yet. Trying not to think about it as don't want to get stressed out. 

Lyzanne, sorry about your BFN, it's so hard. To all those on the 2ww, I have everything crossed, and to all those waiting for the next cycle like me lets hope we all have better luck this time.


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi to you all,
I am sorry to hear of the BFNs and disappointment - you all sound so much braver than I feel!

Daisy Chain - your eye scenario had me laughing so hard when you said about the hotel and make-up! I hope that it feels a bit better now. 

tish1979 - thanks for sharing about cycle lengths - I think for me it is hard not being in control!My periods are regular just totally inconsistent about length! SO maybe IUI will benefit me in that I will be able to hav another try sooner - ifthis doesn't work....

I have had my scan - quite early apparently at cd7 - have four follicles growing at 10mm - been warned that this cycle maybe cancelled if one or more doesn't stop maturing. Is it likely that all four will carry on? I feel as though I merely replace one worry/concern/issue with another in this process - no wonder I am going grey!
Was also told may need to reduce the dose if I do not manage this month!   It seems so unfair to walk away having spent so much, yet not able to skip down the street on at last one occasion!!! 

Enough from me, hope that you are all enjoying the sun.

And thanks so much for you support.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MMI*, sorry can't help you whether they'll all carry on, hopefully one will stop and hopefully you'll be able to skip down that street xx

*Tish1979*, hope you're hanging in there  xx

*Daisy chain*, hope the eyes better. I'd take advantage of a month off and go and do something you wouldn't usually be able to do xx

*Lynzann*,  3rd time lucky for both of us xx

*Babdee*,  sending loads of positive thoughts your way xx

*Alloydy*, so sorry to hear about your son . Fingers crossed for you . Hopefully your having lovely symptoms. No positive story about 1st time lucky as I'm about to start my 3rd attempt. It's does happen though. You never know, maybe you'll be one of the extra lucky ones xx

*Bearbear*, I'm still loving the positive thoughts of the day. Hope your well xx

*Coldilox*, good luck this week. Hopefully you'll get a nice big  some time soon xx

Hope I've not missed anyone, apologies if I have 

AFM, the nurse has just rang and number 3 will be tomorrow . She said my LH surge was a lot higher than last month. Don't know if this is better or makes a difference or not. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Andlou - best of luck for tomorrow and congrats on the surge! Positive vibes coming your way!

Me - I'm struggling today (well this week really!) had a very faint pink wipe after loo last night (apologies if TMI!), it's way too early for my period as it was only day 22 of my cycle, but immediately my heart plummeted. Bad achey feeling and few cramps last night, but today nothing - so confused. Sent home from work to chill for couple days. Any ideas or advice ladies? Much appreciated.

Tish x


----------



## Coldilox

Good luck for tomorrow AndLou


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon everyone,

Apologies for lack of personal messages today, been busy at work, roll on hometime at 6pm!!

*Tish - * I just wanted to ask you what day past IUI you are as what your describing sounds very much like it might be implantation bleeding?? Keeping everything crossed for you as if it is that your well on your way to a BFP!!         xx

Positive vibes to everyone at whatever stages your at!! xx


----------



## Babdee

Afternoon all!
What another gloriously sunny day! Certainly lifts my spirits!!

Great news Andlou! Best of luck for #3 tomorrow! (I think we're at the same clinic; Manchester??) And thank you!

Tish1979, what DPIUI are you on? Could it be implantation time?? Hope you're ok x

MMI, sorry I have no experience of medicated cycles. I hope your cycle doesn't get cancelled  

Hi Daisy-Chain, glad your eye is getting better  sounded awful!! Hope you can relax and have some you time over the next month  I'd say I'm a lot less tense after a couple of months off! x

Alloydy, so sorry to hear about your son. I can't imagine what you went through. You asked about good news following first attempt natural iui; it worked first time for me in 2009, so yes, it can happen  hasn't worked this time around though!  

Sounds like quite a few of us are hoping for 3rd time lucky!

Coldilox, hope you get your smiley soon x

Hope you're keeping sane shelleysugar  

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, thank you. I'm nervous already. Think it might be a long 2 weeks. Think we are at same place. Manchester fertility. I really like it, everyone's really nice xx

*Tish1979*,  it's implantation. 

*Coldilox*, many thanks x


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for your responses - yesterday I was 10dp IUI. I had very bad cramps and shooting pains at 4dp IUI so thought that maybe that was implantation? Today I am 11 dp IUI and not had any spotting or achey feeling or pains. Off to get a 'first response' test to take on Thursday morning - 1 day before OTD I know but the waiting is killing me! 

Feeling a little more positive as I have read spotting can be implantation or as a result of pessaries, or just spotting that some ladies have naturally during the first trimester. Hoping and praying it's one of the above. Veiny, sore boobs, tired, hungry, emotional and not stuffing my face with anything dairy like I usually do the week before my period so fingers crossed!

Thank you for your well wishes x


----------



## shelleysugar

Tish - it definitely sounds like implantation bleeding - keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

MMI - I had the same thing earlier in my cycle - 4 lead follicles measuring between 10-12mm and they said I'd have to cancel if all 4 carried on growing. I was on a dose of 75iu Gonal F and they reduced me down to 50iu.  This did the trick and I ended up with 1 good juicy follicle.  Did they say they would reduce your dose now?  I know it's hard but try not to worry  

AFM: I had acupuncture tonight which relaxed me instantly. I shared all my worries with the acupuncturist and she didn't think I was loopy  (I hope!) and it felt much better to share!  Obviously I'm anxious about getting a bfp but then if I do, what could go wrong.  This is only because of my recent history and I'm trying to keep myself on the straight and narrow.  I'm trying to take things one step at a time and remain positive, but this 2WW is rubbish.  I'm hoping this week will fly by quickly....

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Thanks Shelleysugar, but I have already had all of the clomid! So cannot do anything now but wait I suppose - I am naturally a control freak, so am so out of my comfort zone with all of this TTC!

I am currently trying to fight my paranoia re this whole process - have had lots and lots of twinges in pelvic areas, feel really full and got niggly pains around my ribcage. Think this must all be a coincidence - probably me stressing about the cycle being cancelled! I so hope this goes ahead...    

Thanks again - sorry cannot reply to all - need to dash to work!


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
MMI - try and stay positive, but totally understand every step poses new worries and you seem to go from waiting for one thing to happen straight into waiting for the next thing to happen. Hope you get the best outcome.

AFM - waiting for OTD Friday!

Hope you are all well !

Best wishes x


----------



## Coldilox

MMI - hope you are managing to stay positive.

AndLou - hope all goes well today

AFM, got my smiley this morning, so relieved! Am going in for my IUI tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Good luck tish, really hope you get your much longed for BFP. Sounding promising, I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Coldilox*, congratulations. So glad it arrived. Sending you all the luck for tomorrow . Xx

*Tish1979*, not long now. Hang on in there xx

AFM, all went well today, it didn't hurt half as much as it normally does. Can only be a good thing.


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi all,

Was told not to start OPK testing yet, but did and this morning it's showing peak!!!!
OMG I so hope have only a couple of follicles!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Coldilox - * Really pleased to hear your smiley didn't keep you waiting this month, phew!! Wishing you lots of luck for IUI today, hope all goes to plan xx      

*Tish - * Will be thinking of you tomorrow and willing you to get that BFP, everything crossed that we get some good news from you, will be waiting to hear xx        

*AndLou & Shelleysugar - * Keep positive girlies, i hope you both manage to keep hold of your sanity's on the 2ww and your dreams come true at the end of it........... xx      

*Daisy-Chain - * How ya doing hun? hope the eye is better and your looking forward to the next cycle, are you going to have a break this month? xx 

*MMI - * Well thank G-d you decided to test anyway!! So when are you going to the clinic for a scan etc? Really hope your follies have behaved so you can have IUI!! Let us know!! xx Good luck      

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"Never give up on your dreams. No matter how many people say it's impossible, no matter how difficult your journey is, you can create your ideal life. Your heart's desires can become reality. Make things better now by taking steps every day to get closer to the life you want. And never, ever give up."*


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies!
Hope you are all well and staying sane during your 2WW

Coldilox - best of luck with your IUI

MMI - fingers crossed for you and you follies

Thank you for your well wishes ladies but think I'm out for this month, absolutely gutted as I didn't even make it to OTD. Started spotting last night (browny coloured, not alot sorry if TMI) and again this morning (same as last night). Feel like AF is coming, too gutted to even cry. 

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Alloydy

Morning all,

I'm officially 1 week into my 2ww, longest week of my life, if I was lay by the pool on holiday for a wk it would flown in, got really bad cramps today they started at 3.20am this morning worse than I've had before and boobs underneath are very tender, so I'm trying not to lift them lol  
And your probably all going to think I'm going mad, but I had a dream last night and in my dream all I could see was BFP flashing now this has never happened to me, it's probably just in my subconscious mind !!!  

Tish good look for today hope you get you BFP  
And thank you bearbear for your warm welcome xx
And hope all you ladies out there are doing ok

Xx


----------



## bearbear

*Tish - * A bit of brown spotting still isn't a proper AF so until it fully arrives there is still hope!! I do know though how your heart sinks when you see that in your underwear and if your like me i do tend to spot first before the witch appears but you still never know, are you still going to test? Big hugs xx  

*Alloydy - * Your more than welcome and can i just say that my heart goes out to you at the loss of your son!! I can't even begin to imagine how hard that must of been for you, no parent should ever have to bury their child!! I'm sure he is up there watching over you, especially at this time!! Hoping that the cramping and sore boobies is a good sign for you!! I actually don't think your mad re your dream at all! in fact a lot of girls have dreams of being pregnant etc and then get their BFP's so i shall keep everything crossed for you!! Hope the next week goes as quickly as if you were on holiday  Take care, positive vibes xx


----------



## Me Myself and I

hi all,
Just so you know it is now all systems go for tomorrow! Still cannot believe it. 
Knowing me, my next lot of concerns start tomorrow!

I feel guilty for feeling excitement (and trepidation) when ladies on here are disappointed this month. May good things come to all these ladies who are waiting so patiently.

MMI


----------



## Guest

Bearbear - sometimes I spot for a half day before full flow next morning so not holding out much hope. Think I will still test just so I know for definate and stop pessaries. 

MMI - some positive news keeps us all going! Best wishes for tomorrow.

Alloydy - 1 wk down, 1 wk to go - try and stay positive. I have had really weird dreams over this last week, think it's cause I am constantly thinking about being pregnant.

Have a lovely afternoon ladies x


----------



## Coldilox

All done. Went well, bit uncomfortable but nothing major. Bring on the 2ww.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Coldilox*, glad it went well. I find it hurts a little, don't really like it at all. When's your test day? Xx


----------



## Coldilox

OTD is 04/08. That's 17 days, but will probably cave in at day 14. Would be likely to get AF around day 14 anyway.

AndLou, you had IUI yesterday right? At same place as me. So how come your OTD is 3 days earlier than mine?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Coldilox*, best of luck. I would last 17 days neither. Think we'll test a day early. It's our 13 anniversary, you never know it might be the best present ever 

You at manchester fertility? It could be the length of your cycle. I asked once and they said they do their test day for after AF is due. She basically said if you make it to OTD without it showing up your defiantly pregnant. Mines always arrived the day before or on the day x


----------



## Coldilox

Yep, am at MFS. Hadn't thought about length of cycle, had assumed it was the same for everyone. Got my AF on day 15 last time. H
Here's hoping for two more to add to their success rates this month!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I've got everything crossed for the 4 of us. Am so excited and nervous at the same time. Don't even want to think about a negative this time round. Positive thinking, positive thinking x


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all. How is everyone? Enjoying the sun?

Andlou and coldilox.....wishing you both all the very best of luck     for this month....

Tish....I'm praying AF doesn't show for you this month

MMI.....sending you lots of good vibes for tomorrow....

AFM....I'm on day 3 of Gonal-f for 3rd time IUI....really hoping its 3rd time lucky!!  Question for you ladies....alongside iui how much 'practice' to you guys do as well? Like afterwards the procedure etc??
Xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi all,
IUI completed this morning! 
Quick question if anyone can answer - how many days does thawed sperm live for? Mr Google has given me conflicting estimates that are far shorter than clinic estimates...

Thanks all.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MMI*, sorry don't know and didn't think to ask! What does your clinic say? Best of luck, will keep everything crossed and good luck in the super long 2ww x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Clinic says 96 up to 120 hours. Google says lucky if twelve! Quite a difference!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Goodness that's a huge difference! Oh no I wish I'd never asked now. That's something else for me to worry over for the next 2 weeks   X


----------



## Babdee

I think MFS say thawed sperm lasts about/up to 24 hours? Def not as long as fresh... That's why they try to time it so closely to ovulation. Glad you got to go ahead with your iui MMI  

Yes AndLou, I've been really happy with MFS  they've always been really helpful; always have time to answer concerns on the phone and email  will be even happier with them if it works next time! Lol!

Coldilox, hadn't realised you were there too! Quite a few of us! Glad your iui went well 

Lynzann, def loving this weather! Don't want to say it's too hot in case it goes away! If by 'practice', you mean trying to increase chances of success (!), there are quite a lot of us using donor sperm, so don't really have that as an option unfortunately :-/ but I reckon that if you have a partner with some, it's worth trying around ov time (unless your clinic has said not to, for whatever reason?) as well as iui. You never know!

Tish, how are you today?

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
BFN for me as expected this morning and have to wait til next cycle to go for round 2. Going through the motions today but at least I can have a glass of wine now!

Hope your treatments went ok those of you who have been in recently, sending best wishes and positive vibes to those on your 2WW and awaiting your next round 
Tish x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Tish1979*,  sorry it didn't work this time. Enjoy that wine whilst you can xx

*Babdee*, they are really good but will always be better if it works. Don't even want to think about it not doing this time round x

*Coldilox*, hope your not thinking too much and coping well xx

Hope everyone's enjoying this great weather. I'm at work all weekend. Which isn't too bad, means I've to think about something else for a change. I've got some leave next week as well.


----------



## Babdee

So sorry to hear that Tish. And it's rubbish when you have to skip a cycle before starting again. I know the feeling. Yes, at least you can enjoy some wine  treat yourself to all the things you fancied but weren't allowed before! I've been devouring Parma ham and Baileys these past couple of months!   xx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all, on my first IUI cycle. Started on clomid today (day 2).

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*RainbowRainbow*, best of luck to you. Hope you get that BFP X


----------



## Babdee

Welcome RainbowRainbow, and good luck x


----------



## Me Myself and I

AndLou said:


> Goodness that's a huge difference! Oh no I wish I'd never asked now. That's something else for me to worry over for the next 2 weeks  X


Tell me about it - this is just another stress on my already heavy shoulders lol 

Welcome Rainbow I am just entering my TWW for my first IUI - you're in good company on this thread!


----------



## Alloydy

Hi ladies

Ooh tish :-(   I'm really sad for you, hope your ok?, never mind a glass of wine, get a bottle down you 

Hi rainbowrainbow this thread is great and all these ladies are a great support network, they've all been really kind and helpful to me in this past week I'm 1week into my 2ww 

AFM I'm feeling pretty good today dh took me out for dinner   all the cramps have stopped, but I did speak to my clinic yesterday and they say the cramps have nothing to do with my iui, and that implantation happens roughly 5dpiui !!?? So cramps aren't related     Still very bloated and boobs sore at the bottom...??, 
Wishing everyone a lovely weekend, and hope everyone is ok

Good luck all xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Sorry Tish     enjoy your wine  x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning everyone!

It's finally my turn and I'd love to join you! I've been following the thread for the last copule of months whilst we had all our tests done.  I have my first scan planned for Monday (cd4) and will be on Puregon injections -seems most people are on menopur or gonal f, not sure why I'm on Puregon or what the difference is  but the main thing is we are finally on the road to becoming parents! whoop! 

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited! Anyone would think I was already pregnant! Lol . DH thinks I'm counting my chickens before they have hatched and am setting myself up for a fall as iv just assumed this will work first time but it's so hard to be level headed!

Baby dust to all
Mrs S


----------



## Alloydy

Mrs S I believe that positive minds bring positive things, I was very positive when I had my diui, I thought it was bound to work because everything with me was good, but I'm starting to think maybe not, I'm a bit pmt this morning grumpy and snappy and my periods are due to start on Wednesday but trying to think positive 

I'm even doing the st Joseph's 9 day prayer, it's for people who want something and you put in the prayer what your asking for, I'm prepared to give anything a go this was recommended by my friend she did it and its worked for her !!
Good luck with your treatment.

Have a nice weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Mrs Stardust said:


> DH thinks I'm counting my chickens before they have hatched and am setting myself up for a fall as iv just assumed this will work first time but it's so hard to be level headed!


All of my loved ones have been worrying over the same thing tbh, but now it has happened, I am not so positive about this cycle, so maybe our instincts take over - so much so have already psychologically planned the next cycle dates in my head!

That of course just be self-preservation - so that the next steps are already planned if it is a BFN.....


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Tish I'm really sorry about your bfn... I'd really hoped you were gonna have good news.   

Hello mrs s good to meet you, best of luck for your first round, I have a friend who got pregnant first go... So it can work. Its good to stay positive!! tho  it doesn't  work straight away for a lot of us so bear in mind it might take a few goes just so you won't be soooo sad.. But keep your vision clear and I wish you every ounce of luck xxxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies!
Hope you are all well?

Although my treatment is over for this month I just wanted to catch up with you all - 

Mrs stardust - welcome and congratulations on starting your first round. Being positive is a good thing, keep it up and hope your treatment works for you to achieve your dream.

MMI & Alloydy - how are you coping in your 2WW?

Babdee - 'dippy' eggs and wine aplenty this weekend, yes I think the month break will do me good!

Take care everyone, Tish x


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi ladies!  I've been lurking for a while but please could I join you?  I could definitely do with the moral support of fellow IUIers! 

I'm having my 3rd IUI in the middle of this week so will soon be joining you on the two week wait, which I always think is the worst part!  I've never made it to OTD as AF has always got me on day 14.

Which brings me on to my question: does anyone have an opinion on the progesterone pessaries and the best place to put them?  For my 1st two cycles I always used the back route but now I am wondering if the front route means the progesterone is more easily absorbed?  Any advice welcome!  

Also, is anyone doing hypnotherapy?  I'm having weekly reflexology but think after 2 failed cycles I could do with a PMA boost so thinking about getting a hypnotherapy CD.  If anyone has any recommendations then I'd love to hear them!  

Look forward to chatting on here with you all!

Xx Bean


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Beandreaming*, sorry can't help with pessaries or hypnotherapy. Just wanted to say good luck. There's quite a few going for 3rd time lucky at the moment. Fingers crossed, you never know xx


----------



## Coldilox

Hi all. Tish I'm sorry about your BFN  

Welcome to all the new people, hoping for lots of good news over the next few weeks.

I'm back at work tomorrow after four days off. Am dreading it, trying to convince myself that the stress of it won't have any affect. Am now 3dpiui, feels like its been about a month!


----------



## Alloydy

Good morning ladies

Hey tish 2ww is nearly over only 4 days left, I'm still not 100% either way, pmt seems to have subsided, but I'm flat on my back, my back went this morning and I'm in total agony been in tears with it because I can't take tramadol paracetamol doesn't even touch it, I've got my back brace on and I'm going back to bed, how are you doing tish? I hope your ok xx

When's the earliest I can do hpt?? I'm getting inpatient lol xx

Hello to all the new people, you've come to the right place, were all going through the same, and the ladies on here are great  
Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone! 

Picked up my trigger (Ovitrelle) this morning and had to rush home to get it in the fridge!  Triggering tonight with IUI Weds.  Only one folly this time but it is big and juicy! 

Andlou - thank you!  Good luck for our OTD on 1st August.  Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you! 

Coldilox - good luck for your 4th Aug test too!

Alloydy- sorry to hear about your back, sounds like you really need to take it easy, especially if your back has to cope with a pregnancy!  . With regard to testing,  how long can you hold out? I would wait another 2 days if you can but some people prefer to test every day so they have an idea what is happening!  But I have seen people get a BFN the day before OTD and then a BFP on OTD so you have to let your body build up enough HCG to show up in a test.  Good luck! 

Xx Bean


----------



## elli78

just wanted to wish you all luck
i posted here a while back but there's so many responses i've lost track of where everyone is. Maybe i'll take some time tonight and read back through 
Any way good luck - hoping to see some positive stories on here to inspire me for our next round of txt. 
xxx


----------



## juju81

Hi girls,


Just poking my head in.....I'm 1dpDIUI.  OTD 4/8.  I'm trying for a sibling for my 3 year old.  Have had good track reord with IUI before so am hoping I'm just as lucky this time round 


Lots of


----------



## Babdee

Hello to all the new and returning ladies, good luck to all xx

Hope you enjoyed your 'dippy' eggs & wine this weekend Tish! 

Alloydy, so sorry about your back; sounds awful  hope it gets better quickly.

Juju81, I like hearing of a similar age gap between siblings if successful  I keep thinking I've left it too late to try again, that if it works they'd be too far apart. My little boy turns 3 next week  hope you have success again 

Hope work goes well and passes stress-free Coldilox 

Mrs S, it's nice to hear so much excitement about starting treatment  I remember the excitement from my first ever cycle, and it was a BFP! So it can work! There's nothing wrong with being positive, so long as you're realistic at the same time  try not to let it consume you, although we're probably all guilty of that! I def am!! Good luck 

Afm, AF due tomorrow, so will hopefully be starting round 3!! And yes, I too am very very excited!!!!

Xxx hugs to all xxX


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the welcome! I had my baseline scan this morning....was so anxious about it all weekend as it is kinda ick! Lol but the nurses are so professional and I guess they do this all day long so it was more about my own embarrassment  .  Have my second scan planned for friday (cd9) and will be taking puregone every other day until then.  

Anyway, all looking good so here we go. Yay!  Just waiting for DH to come home so he can inject me......although I might live to regret that as he is all fingers and thumbs.  I remember a few months ago before we approached a clinic we tried at home insemination and just when he was going to 'baste' me the pressure must have got to him and he started getting all stressed out and was like ' where is your vagina?! Oh my god where is it?!'..........lol needless to say we didn't do that again!  

Hope you are all well
X


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Sorry i've been absent for a few days, i have been reading all your posts to keep up to date with you all!!

Welcome to the forum *Mrs Stardust, RainbowRainbow, Beandreaming & Juju - * Your all in the right place for great support and advice and i for one would be lost without the wonderful ladies on here!! *Mrs Stardust,* you really did make me laugh with your story about self insemination, how funny that your DH lost your vagina   i'm not surprised you decided not to try that again!! Wishing you lots of luck on your journeys and really hoping to see you posting your BFP stories soon xx    

*MMI, Alloydy, Coldilox - * How are you all doing on the 2ww? Keeping sane i hope  Keeping everything crossed for you all that you get that BFP, positive vibes all round xx        

*Babdee - * Hope your AF turns up soon so you can get on with round 3, i truly hope its 3rd time lucky for you xx      

*Daisy-Chain - * Haven't heard from you for a while, how you doing? xx 

*Tish - * I hope your feeling better now, try and enjoy your little break and get yourself ready for the next round of treatment xx 

AFM - I'm now CD12 and getting a high reading on my monitor which for me is quite early as i normally don't ovulate til around CD17 but that said i also know how every cycle is different so maybe this month its going to be earlier! My donor is ready and waiting for lift off so fingers crossed this is my month            

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place.*


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Morning all, 

Where has the sun gone. Not impressed with thunderstorms on a weeks leave  . 

Hope everyone on the 2ww is coping well, I'm trying to just get on with it. Easier said than done though. I'm absolutely dreading test day  . 
Good luck to all that are getting ready to start a new cycle soon. 
 we all get what we want at the end of it. 

AndLou xx


----------



## bearbear

Sorry *AndLou - * didn't mean to leave you out, keep strong on your 2ww and sending you positive vibes for that BFP xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

it's hard work keeping up with everyone. 
Thanks, I need all the positivity I can get. Xx


----------



## Babdee

Juju, your last post has disappeared?? Yes, the thought of coping with two did put me off for a while! But I'm ready; it would be a blessing  as for childcare, roll on free hours in September!
Great news bearbear! Exciting times  and thank you  AF arrived this morning  not before 10am, so the clinic class day 1 as tomorrow, but they have still agreed to process everything now! Just waiting to hear from the nurse in the next few days and to book a donor. Will hopefully start daily bloods sometime next week  
AndLou, MMI, Coldilox, & Alloydy, how are you all coping?
Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, congratulations. It'll soon be your turn to sit through this hideous 2ww  x
I'm not doing too bad thanks. Just trying to not think about it too much. I'm not doing very well at this though, there's not much else I do think about. X


----------



## Alloydy

Hi everyone,

Hope your all ok, don't know if anyone can help but I've got a question I've got a very strange pulling feeling near my belly button, does anybody know what this could be? 

I've only got 2 days of the 2ww to go, and I don't feel like the AF is on its way, and she's due to rear her ugly head tomorrow, so fingers crossed        
Andlou, mmi, coldilox hope your all ok?

Alloydy xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Alloydy*, sorry I can't help but so hope it's a good sign . Are you going to test early or be good? I'd test now if it would tell me xx


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry Alloydy, not a clue. Weird how this 2ww makes us question every tiny little thing isn't it. Got everything crossed for you!

AFM I'm ok I think. Genuinely think it'll be a negative this month as I've been so horribly stressed. Am now off work for at least a week (not tx related) but probably too late. Am 5dpiui so lots of time to sit and think about it. Already thinking about next month's cycle.

Hope everyone else is feeling more positive than me.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Coldilox*, I hope your wrong and you get that BFP. I've convinced myself it'll be a negative, thinks it makes a tiny bit easier to deal with if it is. Try and enjoy your week of and not think about it too much. Easier said than done i know x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Alloydy,* I have heard this type of feeling being mentioned before and i'm sure it resulted in a BFP!! Maybe google it (i know i shouldn't be advocating searching google ) I have a very good feeling for you, i really don't want to get your hopes up but i just pray my gut feeling is right!! Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## juju81

Babdee, how strange.  I haven't deleted it  

Alloydy, I had alsorts of cramps and twinges with both my last cycles (both bFp) really hope it a BFP.  P.s I tested positive 2 days early   

Andlou, when is your OTD?

Coldilox, I'm convinced my cycle hasn't worked to and I'm only 2dpDIuI! Both my last BFP's I felt completely different so I'm going to try and read nothing into it!

xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Juju81*, OTD is 01/08, were going to do it the day before though as it's our anniversary. Not my idea, I'd rather not ruin the day but that's when dp wants me to do it. I'm convinced its not worked, think we're going to end up going down the ivf route to get what we want xx


----------



## Alloydy

Thanks ladies
, 
I did google it bearbear and on most sites it did say early signs of BFP, but I'm not going to count my chickens, I'm going to test tomorrow I can't wait any longer lol !!!    and on Thursday I'm posting my urine sample to Glasgow as its really far to go just to hand in sample so they'll get it on Friday and give me my results later on Friday.

I'm going to have a nice dinner bath PJ's on and get an early night the early I go to bed the quicker tomorrow morning will come I'm getting really impatient lol.

Keep positive ladies xxxxx


----------



## Alloydy

Well ladies

I couldn't wait anymore I've just done hpt, there was 2 lines 1 is a lot lighter than the other !! So I don't know if I count it as a BFP or a BFP can't wait till tomorrow morning  oh dear this is just too much lol        

Xxxx


----------



## Coldilox

A line is a line. Sounds like a BFP to me. Tentative congrats


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Alloydy*, massive congratulations  xx


----------



## juju81

I'd say even if a faint line it's a BFP.  That's why I use the digi ones that spell out pregnant or not pregnant ha ha.  Congratulations


----------



## Babdee

That's wonderful news Alloydy!! Congratulations!! Xxx


----------



## Beandreaming

Yeah!  Alloydy!


----------



## shelleysugar

Congratulations Alloydy!


----------



## Alloydy

Thanks ladies but I'm still not counting my chickens I'll still keep testing lol, until the clinic give me confirmation on Friday 
I'll up date you all in the morning what my morning hpt says, I don't think I'll sleep tonight    

Keep positive ladies who are on the 2ww     

Xxxxxx


----------



## Alloydy

Good morning ladies,

Hope your all ok this morning?

Well it's still the same there is 1 deep line and then a fainter line, it is there but really faint I even got dh to check,  and when I got up this morning, my diddies are very sore, nipples feel like they've been put in a vice lol tmi, AF are due today, and I've been very regular since I started tracking for this treatment and I don't feel like their coming.
I think I should go and buy a digital hpt pregnant or not pregnant !!! 
I'm on 13dpiui I do hope this faint line is what we're all thinking

Have a nice day everyone xxxxx


----------



## juju81

Defo go and buy a digi one


----------



## bearbear

OMG *Alloydy,* I bluddy told you i had a gut feeling you would get a BFP!! Just everything you were saying sounded so positive!! Wahooooooooo, thats amazing news and as far as i'm concerned a line is a line and remember you are only 13dpiui which is still early!! Defo go buy a digi and report back to us once you've done it hehe  Congrats to you and DH your BFP gives us all hope and lets hope it starts a trend of BFP's on this forum!!

POSITIVE VIBES TO ALL xx


----------



## Alloydy

Bearbear 

It was that gut feeling of yours that got me doing the test last night lol I keep going back to the bathroom and checking the stick from this morning lol, if it is a BFP I feel a little bit sad too, because I read every bodies info how many times they've tried with bfn's and if it is BFP for me it's my 1st attempt so mixed emotions, but thanks for the push bearbear I have you to thank for doing the test keep that gut feeling  

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## juju81

Alloydy, I understand how you feel.  There are still girls from my first lot of treatment still trying.  I got BFP on my first go and now here I am trying for a 2nd


----------



## bearbear

Thing is *Alloydy,* my gut feeling is nearly always right!!  Please please don't feel sad or guilty for getting a BFP first time round, i'm sure i speak for everybody when i say we are all so happy for you!! Yes it would be lovely if it happened 1st time for us all but unfortunately it doesn't work that way so some of us have to just wait that little longer for our miricles!! G-d has a plan for us all and when he feels the time is right it will happen, we just gotta be patient and wait for our turn!! Please enjoy this moment, be happy not sad, a BFP is what we all dream of so turn that frown  upside down  Take care and keep us posted xx


----------



## Alloydy

Aww bless you bearbear and juju, I don't know what I'd do without this forum, and the support from you guys, it's brilliant to know your all there, I've just told my best friend and she's doing telephone cartwheels lol so I'm starting to get used to the idea lol.

Thanks again ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Alloydy*, don't feel guilty or sad. Just enjoy the next 8 months as much as you can. Yes you've been super lucky and got what we all want first time round but it just gives us a bit more hope that it will be us next. 
 xx

*Bearbear*, please can I be your next gut feeling?  xx


----------



## bearbear

*AndLou* Lets hope i can be all of our gut feelings, including me  xx


----------



## Ceejay81

Hello all. Was wondering if I could join too. Had DIUI last Friday so in the dreaded 18 day wait period!! It's very comforting to read all your posts and see how you're all doing.


----------



## Alloydy

Hi ceejay,

Welcome to this great thread, I too had diui and I'm on 13dpiui your in good hands here, these ladies are very knowledgable and very helpful, I've said time and time again these ladies have been my god send 

Hope you don't go too loopy with your 18days wait and good luck the 3 main thinks i did was drink plenty of water and plenty of sleep, eat healthy 
And i believe....think positive, positive minds bring positive things
And I did the 9 day prayer of st. Joseph and it looks like it might of worked I was very sceptical about this prayer but it seems to have come true it worked for my friend so I thought what have a got to lose !!!
Good luck ceejay! 
xxxxxx


----------



## SammyR123

Hello everyone!
I'm new and would like to join in with this thread also if that's ok? I had my first stimulated IUI on Friday, so now in the 2ww! It feels like the longest wait ever!
I have some side effects which I think are from the progesterone pessaries, was just wondering what side effects other people had with these?
Thanks!


----------



## Alloydy

Welcome sammyr123
I did natural so I can't help but wishing you good luck xxxxx


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *Ceejay & Sammy - * Your defo in the right place!! May i wish you both lots of luck for those BFP's and i hope your 2ww goes quickly!!* Sammy* i was on cyclogest pessaries and they used to give me quite a few symptoms that unfortunately do mimic pregnancy symptoms!! For me i had sickness, bloatedness and very sore boobies, all of these things used to give me false hope which is really quite cruel! Try not to symptom spot to much as it will only drive you crazy, even though i'm the queen of doing this  Positive vibes to you both xx              

*Alloydy - * Can i ask you where i can find the prayer of St. Joseph? i say my prayers every night but i wouldn't mind adding that in as well!! Surely its gotta help eh! xx


----------



## SammyR123

Hi *bearbear*&*Alloydy*,

Thanks so much for your kind words! It's mainly been extremely sore npls! And I keep dreaming I'm pregnant!
What sort of exercise have you all been doing? I like to keep fit, but my DH told me off yesterday as he said I was over doing it at the gym!
I hope all your babies arrive soon!!!

Sammy     xxx


----------



## juju81

Sammy, my nurse said if you exercise already, carry on as normal    when is your OTD? I had vivid dreams with both my last 2treatments.  And sore nips


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi ladies,  I am now in the 2WW so will steadily be going more and more nuts over the next two weeks!  Hopefully this time I will make it to OTD!  On #1 and #2 AF got me on day 14!  DH produced his best sample yet today and this time the consultant did the procedure rather than the nurse and did it slightly differently so hopefully the change will make the difference!  

Bear Bear, you are so right about not symptom spotting!  But it is so hard!  Last cycle I had a moment where I could smell my husbands glass of red wine from about 2 metres away.  I convinced myself I was pregnant!  Arrrgghhh!  How are you getting on with home insemination?

So Sammy, do your best not to symptom spot!  The pessaries give you all the usual symptoms so if you can, ignore them!  

Hello Alloydy, AndLou, Juju81 and Ceejay, and anyone I've missed off!  Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine!

Xx Bean


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Bean,* Pleased all went well with IUI and DH didn't get stage fright and produced a good sample  Now all you can do is wait, hope and pray and defo try your best to symptom spot even though i know i'm terrible at this!! Home insemination has been going well, i've had 2 months off but starting again this cycle, i'm due ovulation anytime now so watch this space, all i need now is that BFP!! Good luck to you xx      

*Sammy - * The doctor at my clinic said light exercise is fine, as you already go to the gym already a little exercise should be fine as your body is used to it but just try not to do anything too hardcore!! xx


----------



## Beandreaming

Oooh. Good luck Bear Bear!  Hope you've got a big juicy egg in there!  Xx


----------



## SammyR123

Thanks *bearbear* & *Bean* for your advice!

*Juju* my OTD is 2.08.13! Looks like its fairly close to you too! Good luck!

  xxx


----------



## Alloydy

Hi bearbear

I say mine too but I wasn't sure this would work, I've said it for the last 8 nights I've got tonight's and then that's it and with tomorrow being my 2ww over tomorrow tonights my last prayer and I swear I believe it's worked 
http://www.cptryon.org/prayer/9days/stjoseph.html I might try for a lottery win next time lol xxx

/links


----------



## Beandreaming

Alloydy, I'm not a religious person but I am tempted to give it a go! Thanks! X


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all, thanks for the welcomes.

Wondered if any of you have or are doing a cycle with clomid?

I ovulate usually but clinic was keen to have a stimmed cycle to increase chances of success (hoping for 2 follies).

CD1 was Friday, took clomid CD2 - 6 (last one today). My AF usually lasts 6 days but only lasted 2 1/2 but was warned this might happen. What is really worrying me is that I am pretty sure I am having ovulation pain - but I'm only on CD6.
I phoned the clinic they said there is no way you can O on day 6.

I will test tomorrow morning to see but in the mean time to try and stop me worrying just wondered if anyone else had had ovulation type pain when taking clomid? My scan is booked for Saturday with DIUI Monday/Tuesday which seems a long way off if I.m already twinging. 

This process is going to send me insane!

Good look to all those on the 2WW, can't wait to join you!
x


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi everyone,
Not been on for a little while....and I see I missed a BFP! Congratulations alloydy! Don't worry about being lucky first time. It was your time, and it gives us all hope!
I was interested in the St Joseph prayer you mentioned. I'm not religious but I read it out of curiosity. It is lovely and I'm thinking of trying it. Do you know when you are meant to use it? Should I wait until my next two week wait, or can I try now?
I'm trying acupuncture as well.....just trying to get my body in the best possible condition as, due to financial reasons, next time will be my last!


----------



## shelleysugar

Rainbow - I've not taken Clomid but have done Menopur and Gonal F. When taking these I can really feel my ovaries - they are heavy and give me pain. It is not because I'm ovulating, they're just responding to the drugs. Do you think it could be that??


----------



## Lynzann

Morning everyone....

How we all doing in our varying stages? Welcome to all the newbies and good luck to you all!      

Fantastic to hear of a BFP.......keeps us all going!

AFM, well had scan wed, follie 18.5mm so took trigger last night and go in tomorrow for IUI so about to start the 2ww all over again....


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lynzann*, best of luck for tomorrow.

Well a week down a week to go. Hope everyone on the 2ww is coping ok and are more positive than me. I've convinced myself it hasn't worked. No matter how hard I look I've had no symptoms at all . I'm thoroughly fed up.


----------



## Alloydy

Hi tsnewbie

I did 9 days of st Joseph so that last night was my 9th day and today is my end of 2 ww if that makes sense, but you could do it leading up to your iui, so that your 9th day would be the night before you go for your iui? But that could be difficult if your not sure when you will ovulate, so maybe start 5 days after iui, I know my friend did the prayer with her ivf, and I've got other friends who have done it for different reasons and they have always got what thy asked for, new jobs, new houses child getting into uni all different reasons, it's got to be worth a try I think I was prepared to try anything      good luck and thanks for your kind words  xx

Hope all you ladies are ok? 
Have a good day all, it's a grumpy rainy day in Scotland and I'm off out to buy my digital cb and my dh is sending my sample to the clinic hope it doesn't spill all over the postman lol !!! Surprise it's a pee pee in a bottle 1 up from a message in a bottle lmao xxxxx


----------



## Alloydy

Ooh andlou    try and keep positive you never know for my 1st week I thought it hadn't happened for me it was only half way through the 2nd wk I got different feelings and I actually thought AF was on her way xxx

Lynzann best of luck for tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## bearbear

Good morning everyone,

*Alloydy - * Thank you so much for the link to the St Joseph prayer, i'm defo going to give it a go!! Was going to ask the exact same question as Tsnewbie, when should i say the prayer? How you doing, did you re-test using a digi? xx 

*RainbowRainbow - * I've not used Clomid but i'm sure you wouldn't be ovulating so early!! It most likely is the drugs as your follies will be growing causing you some pain, i was on menopur and i do remember having niggles in my ovary area!! Try not to stress, i'm sure everything will go to plan and IUI will be here before you know it!! xx    

*Tsnewbie - * Lovely to hear from you, when are you due for IUI? i really hope this is the one for you, keep strong and positive xx      

*Lynzann - * Good luck for IUI tomorrow, you have a nice sized follie there so lets hope it does the job and gets you that BFP!! xx      

*AndLou and all the other 2wwaiters - * Keep thinking positively for those BFP's, i truly hope it happens for you all, would be great to hear some more good news on here!! *AndLou, * no symptoms means absolutely nothing, i've heard of many girls that have truly thought it hadn't worked due to no symptoms only for them to get a big surprise on OTD so keep the faith!! xx          

*AFM - * My clearblue monitor showed peak this morning so donor will be round tonight, tomorrow and probably Saturday so looks like i'll be joining you all on the lovely 2ww!! Fingers crossed for us all!! xx         

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"The brick walls are there for a reason. The brick walls are not there to keep us out. The brick walls are there to give us a chance to show how badly we want something. Because the brick walls are there to stop the people who don't want it badly enough. Never give up"*


----------



## SammyR123

Morning everyone! 
Sorry to hear the weather is bad in Scotland, it's lovely in Bristol (for a change!)

*RainbowRainbow* it is really unlikely that you are ovulating already. Clomid fools the body into thinking it has enough oestrogen so it stimulates the production of the hormones FSH & LH. FSH has to first mature the follicles before the LH can release them, this all takes time! I was on Gonal F for 25 days and it gave me pains in the first few days and they had hardly grown at all! Got my fingers crossed for you!

A week and a day to go for me until OTD! I've got pains too, so assuming the worst, this is a lot harder than I thought it was gonna be.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Coldilox

AndLou, I'm feeling exactly the same at the moment. Things not exactly going great in general, and that seems to have affected my mi diet with this. Like you, no symptoms (exactly like last time) and it just feels like this will never happen for us. I hope we're both wrong.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Coldilox*, I've everything crossed. I was adamant on the last 2 cycles that it hasn't worked and I'm beginning to get that way again. I'm not in the best of mood neither so that's probably not helping. Think I'll be glad when today's over and done with.

*Bearbear*, I think if you could bottle this positive thinking you've got going on you'd make a fortune 

I've just had phone call from a lovely friend at work. She had her contraceptive implant removed 8 weeks ago after using it for the best part of 12 years. Anyway she's 5 weeks pregnant. I'm sooo happy for her but don't think that's helped my mood at all. Oh well, maybe I can be auntie AndLou


----------



## Lynzann

Hey alloydy.......I'm in not so sunny Scotland too. Where you located?

X


----------



## tsnewbie

Bear bear, good news about hitting peak.....fingers crossed for you.
I think I am going to wait until September now....enjoy the rest of the summer and then give it a go.
Thanks alloydy, I'm definitely going to give that a go next time, thanks. And, I hope you enjoy this exciting time 
Best of luck to those on the 2ww......I hope we see lots of BFPs! xxx


----------



## Alloydy

Good afternoon ladies

Been and bought my digital cb test and I'm 100% BFP woohoo I'm over the moon and back again I really can't believe my luck and I'd like to thank all of you for your support you've all been amazing with me and I wish each and everyone of you all the luck in the world xxxxxxx


----------



## bearbear

Thats fantastic *Alloydy,* i knew it though!! So chuffed for you, just enjoy every second and i wish you a very happy healthy 9 months ahead!! xx


----------



## Ceejay81

Hooray *Alloydy* - a huge congratulations. I'm so pleased for you    Your news has helped my PMA 

Thank you so much for the lovely welcomes I have had on here - it's so nice to log on and see what everyone is up to and it seems to make the whole 2WW much more bearable.

*Rainbow* - it sounds like you're having exactly the same treatment with the Clomid days 2-6 that I had a few weeks ago. Although I had no pain, I felt SO bloated  and still do come to that!!

andlou Am sending you immense postive vibes - it's so hard when you're not sure, but I am having no symptoms either and am therefore trying to see this as plain sailing if it's a BFP!! Lots of hugs  

P.S. Am well chuffed cos I've managed to finally 'spring clean' the entire house - the lengths we go to to try and take our mind off things eh?!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Ceejay81*, thank you. Think it's just because I know there's absolutely nothing that can be done. It'll be what it is. Anyway, I never know. Many people have got there with no symptoms at all so it's a case of keeping everything crossed for the next 6 days . 
Glad to see your a little more chilled. I won't be cleaning all the house to see if that works though xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Masssssive congrats * Alloydy! * xxx


----------



## Alloydy

Ceejay that's all I had was pma so stick with it

Fandabbydosy thank you too

I feel exhausted today it's been full of emotions 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Huge congrats Alloydy!!! Such fantastic news


----------



## Lynzann

Well, that's me all inseminated for the 3rd time.....praying and wishing and hoping its 3rd time lucky      but count was only 2mill so feel a bit down..

Hope all you ladies are coping with wherever you are in your cycle  

X


----------



## tsnewbie

Good luck lynzann!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Best of luck *Lynzann*,  it's your turn xx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Congrats on your BFP.

Thanks for all your help, I feel a little more sane now and am hoping it's just the clomid affecting things.

I did an OPK this morning and got the flashy smiley, not sure if it's right or a false pos because of drugs but I have the scan tomorrow (fingers crossed!) so will find out then.

Good luck to the rest of you x


----------



## Ceejay81

Good luck *Lynzann* - I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Good afternoon to all you other lovely ladies. How is the 2WW going? *AndLou* how have you been doing the last couple of days? *Rainbow* how did the scan go?

I have a question for you - my clinic has advised me that the 6th August is OTD. This is 18 DPIUI and that seems like a really long time to wait - what are your thoughts on testing early - say day 14 or 15? Or should I just stop being so impatient?!!! 

Am personally feeling a little nauseous today - good sign?!! Who knows?! 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Babdee

Hello ladies!
Huge congrats Alloydy!! Enjoy  
Good luck Lynzann  
Hope everyone is doing well. Good luck for your scan Rainbow  
Ceejay, if you make it to OTD then it's pretty likely you will be pregnant. If you can wait that long, do, but you'd probably get a BFP the day AF is due, if you are... I think the clinics generally give an OTD that's quite a long way off so that an hpt is more likely to give an accurate result. Try and wait as long as possible! I know it's not easy!
Bearbear, you on your 2ww now?
Afm, donor is booked, and I start going for daily bloods next Saturday  really happy to be starting again  
Hugs to all   xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Ceejay81*, hopefully it's a good sign. I kept myself super busy yesterday, so didn't really have much time to think about things. Nothing to do now though today so might have a nap in the garden. I'm so tired could sleep forever. Anyway 4 more days to go . 
I think the clinic decide on your OTD depending on how long your cycle normally is.


----------



## juju81

Ceejay, my clinic advise 14dpiui.  Technically your af should arrive 14 days after ovulation.  18days is agggggggeeeeessssss! Test after 14 days I reckon! 

I starte to go a bit loopy towards the end of last week.  Feeling a bit more positive.  One week and I can test! Have been mildly cramping since insemination and boobs are really sore.  Should implant tomorrow so lets see how mental I go next week desperate for symptoms!


----------



## SammyR123

Congratulations *Alloydy*!

Hope everyone is doing good today?

A quick question: I'm 8dpiui and on cyclogest progesterone pessaries every 12 hours, was doing ok, but in the last two days I have been absolutely exhausted during the day. Was just wondering if this was a normal side effect of them?

Good luck *Lynzann*!
Hope the scan went well *Rainbow*!


----------



## RainbowRainbow

That seems like forever ceejay! I'd go for 14 days. (to be honest, probably earlier!)

Thanks to those that have asked.

I'm not sure what to think about scan, I couldn't believe it when it came up on the big screen there were a LOT of eggs, but consultant said that only 2 of them looked like they will go which is a relief. I see now why my ovary has been giving me some pain, it was packed to the rafters!

Consultant said the eggs were too small for the injection to release them yet and to go back Monday. Hoping that the clomid has delayed things and not that I produce tinee tiny eggs! Monday will tell all I guess...


----------



## daisydot

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining you? My dh has azoo I have had 2 egg share Ivf the 1st failed and the 2nd I didn't get to transfer  . We are now starting diui on the nhs. Just waiting for af to arrive any-day now and then I have to ring to check our sperm has arrived and book a baseline scan. 

I'm going to have a read through and catch up on where you all are. Also roughly what day would the actual iui be carried out on a medicated cycle? I know it will depend on how I respond but just looking for other people's experiences. Xxx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi Daisydot and welcome,

I am fairly new on here but there are some serious experts who will give you amazing advice.

As you predict it will depend on the meds you have and your normal cycle.

I am on my first medicated DIUI cycle at the mo.  My consultant seems to think the IUI will take place my usual day of O - which is day 14 for me or day 14+1 - but this totally depends on the size of the follicles. I went today for my day 10 scan and they were very small, will go back Monday to work out whether the clomid has delayed follicle development or whether I produce very small follicles.

Good luck! x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Daisydot*, sorry no advice regarding medicated cycles, I'm sure someone will be along soon though. I've only done natural. Just wanted to say good luck to you both xx

*RainbowRainbow*, best of luck to you too. Hope things are looking good on Monday x


----------



## shelleysugar

Daisydot - as you know, it all depends on how quickly your follicle/s progress. As a guide I tend to surge around day 12 so have iui around day 13, but everyone is different. Your clinic will monitor you with scans and often the first iui is a bit of a trial to see how you respond to drugs etc. I'm currently on day 6 of my medicated iui cycle and going on holiday on Friday. I don't know if we'll be able to go! At least we're not going abroad! Shelleysugar x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi Daisydot,
I am by no means the font of all knowledge, but can share my experience of my 1st medicated cycle. 
The IUI for me took place 5 days after my last tablet. This was, to put it into context, extremely early, by about two weeks for when I would normally have 'ovulated', if I indeed do each month. 
My clinic's advice is that ovulation is generally 5-9 days after completing the meds, though I am sure that there are many exceptions.
Hope that this helps in some way.

MMI


----------



## juju81

Mmi, I'm confused, are you saying you didn't wait to surge before you had insemination? If so, that's very odd!

Daisy, my medicated cycles have been as follows

Day 2 scan, start clomid until day 6
Day 10 scan and start opk's
When I get my surge, I go in the next day to be inseminated, ths month I had insem day 14.
14 days later, test!


----------



## Me Myself and I

I 'surged' for over a week! So may not have had the IUI at the right time.   So not really sure what has happened and indeed happens generally. Some of my results have given conflicting views....


----------



## juju81

Oh blimey MMI.  When is oTD?

So I think my bodies playing tricks on me, I've had a cramping since insem, sore boobs, twinges down below yesterday an today a stitch like pain.  Didn't last long tho.  I just pray its a BFP this week.  Not sure can go through this again! I'm even thinking of testing Friday.  Got a BFP 2 days early with my first cycle and day early with Noah's cycle.  Google (!) has both outcomes when I put in my symptoms! I mean lets face it, there is only 2 outcomes!


----------



## Me Myself and I

Should be this week - but I am not sure if actually won't be week after.....   The not knowing is so much worse.....


----------



## Ceejay81

Good morning ladies,
Firstly a HUGE thank you for all your fantastic advice re. OTD. I think am going to test on Saturday - eeeek!!! 
Hope you all had a good weekend?
*Rainbow* - how did your scan go today? 
*Daisydot * - welcome along - I am going through first lot of medicated DIUI atm and basting day for me was day 14 if that's any help?! (Actually it was exactly the same as what Juju wrote)! Depends on how your follicles react to the meds and also when you surge - it all has to match up.
*Andlou* - OTD is getting really close now - how are you?
*Juju * - Can I just say I am thoroughly enjoying reading your diary entries and have a really good feeling   for you this time 
AFM - Who knows?! I have been having little waves of nausea all weekend and some major hot flushes (particularly at night) - don't know if this is a sign or not?! Excited for Saturday now (next Tuesday still seems like so far away)!
Still got the PMA going on 
 to you all


----------



## bearbear

Morning all,

A big welcome to all the *Newbies* on the forum, sending you some positive vibes for those BFP's xx        

Hope all those on the 2ww are doing ok and keeping sane!! Keep up the PMA, i really think it helps! Really praying we see some BFP posts on here soon!

*AFM - * Well this cycle i had 5 donations all around my peak so now i'm also in the 2ww and praying for a positive! Trying my best not to think about it too much and i'm normally quite good at that in week 1 but by week 2 i'm normally a wreck and looking out of anything that could be a "sign"! My AF would be due around the 9th Aug so i'm going to try and wait til then to test as long as my AF doesn't get me first! Fingers crossed!!

POSTIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"Whatever course you decide upon, there is always someone to tell you that you are wrong. There are always difficulties arising which tempt you to believe that your critics are right. To map out a course of action and follow it to an end requires courage."*


----------



## Coldilox

Hi all not posted for a few days but am still here (my mother has been visiting *shudder*). Am 11dpiui, had no symptoms, just feeling pre-menstrual now. Not very good at this positive thinking malarkey. 

Bearbear, welcome to the 2ww, hope you stay sane! And welcome to all the newbies that have popped up while I've been away.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bearbear*, 5 donations! Goodness, hopefully one of them will be able to do its job. Best of luck xx

*Ceejay81*, Saturday will be here before you know it. I'm not too bad, Wednesday can't come quick enough though. Just want to know now xx

*Coldilox*, not long to go now.  for that positive for you xx

Afm, I don't think it's worked this time. I'll be sooo surprised if it has. I'm on nights this week do I'm going to test when I get up on Wednesday.  we have the best anniversary present ever.


----------



## juju81

Ceejay, hot flushes is a sign    I'm testing Saturday too  

Bear bear good luck hun  

Coldilox, lots of positive vibes coming your way  

Andlou, u never know lovely, keep up your pma   

I've got quite a few symptoms and I'm praying its not my body playing tricks. Cramping, stretching pains, awful sore boobs and they are really heavy and tiredness.  Am trying to keep my  up too


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Juju81*, it looks like you've always done really well with iui before. Hopefully this time won't be any different for you  xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone!
Just had a quick catch up on how everyone has been getting on since I last posted -

Welcome to all the new ladies and best wishes for your treatment over the coming weeks.

Massive congratulations Alloydy on your BFP, how exciting for you! Enjoy every minute of it x

bearbear - fingers crossed for you now in your 2ww, keep those positive thoughts and prayers going

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all staying positive

AFM - quick question if any of you can offer any advice - my first IUI failed this month and have had to miss a month of treatment due to staff holidays at the clinic. Yesterday (day 11 of cycle) I started spotting (not blood - more a pale red discharge like at the start or end of a period sorry if TMI) Has this happened to anyone else inbetween IUI treatments? 

Many thanks
Tish x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Ceejay and coldilox- good luck! 

Had my other scan today, both ovaries were packed! But dr said still only 2 dominant. They were 10 mm on Saturday and are now 19mm  so have the injection in the fridge! 
Just waiting to hear timings but should be weds afternoon or Thursday morning. I'll be so glad to get these follies out of me, they hurt! 

Sending good luck to all those approaching OTD I remember from when we did home insem how tricky the wait is x


----------



## SammyR123

Hello everyone!

Good luck *Bearbear*! I hope it works for you this time!

I was really stupid and did a test at lunch today, and I am not to test until Friday, it was a BFN. Does that mean it definitely hasn't worked? I am 10dpiui, has anyone else had a false negative?

I feel so stupid for testing, but its my first IUI and just couldn't wait any longer! I really wish i hadn't now!


----------



## bearbear

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes 

*Tish - * Good to hear from you hun, i'm not sure what that "bleeding" could of been, if you had of had IUI it could of maybe been implantation!! Sometimes you do get a bit of blood around ovulation time but you are quite early in your cycle to have ovulated!! Out of interest have you done a pregnancy test? just to make sure? xx 

*Sammy - * 10dpiui is very very early and a lot can change in the next few days so your defo not out of the game yet!! This is why you shouldn't test so early cos it sends you loopy  I've known girls to get a BFN a day before OTD and then get a BFP on their OTD!! Its still possible for you but you must stay away from those pee sticks!! 

*RainbowRainbow - * Those are some nice sized follies, good luck with IUI on Weds/Thurs, i hope all goes well and you get that BFP!! xx        

*Juju - * Hang in there, the signs are good so keeping everything crossed for that BFP!! xx        

*Coldilox & AndLou - * Really praying for you both that you get good news on OTD!! Keep strong and try to stay positive xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*SammyR123*, I'd defiantly do another test. It's not all over yet. The waiting a the hardest part. The only reason I've not tested yet, is because I'm dreading seeing another bfn. X


----------



## Guest

bearbear,
Yes i'm confused - I have never had this before in the middle of a cycle, I felt dreadful yesterday, tired, emotional and headache just like I get before my period but my last period only finished 3 days ago so I don't know what's going on? No not done a test although that did cross my mind. Spotting has continued today although getting fainter now. Will just have to see what happens.

Best of luck to you all x


----------



## Alloydy

Hi ladies 

Not been on for a few days I've had a terrible weekend back has played a massive part in that, I've got damaged ligaments down my spine, I've had spasms running down my spine never in my life have I felt such pain, A&E gave me co codimol which I was very scared to take I always thought it was only paracetamol pregnant women could take but the dr assured me it was ok, not that the co codimol has helped I've spent over £100 on acupuncture, sports massage therapist, and A&E told me to try tui na massage I had that on Sunday and it did nothing, so at 3am this morning I was screaming with the pain the spasms had got worse so we went to out of hours drs and they gave me 2mg diazepam, apparently to no harm of the baby bean, I've been suffering with constipation since Thursday so the dr today gave me stuff for that, TMI probably but im starting to feel so much better, so all in all this is to be the happiest times of my life and its been a terrible time   

On a plus side I've got my 1st scan date 19th August so I'm looking forward to it

Bearbear your on your 2ww good luck missus I've got everything crossed for you     

Sammy I never for 1 minute at 10dpiui thought I was gonna get a BFP I actually thought my AF was coming so hang on in there and think    

Coldilox and andlou hang on in there and good luck

And good luck to all the newbies and all that's on your 2ww 
Xxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxx


----------



## Alloydy

Sorry tish 

Didn't mean to miss you out I hope your ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Ceejay81

Hello ladies,

Slowly the time is ticking by...!!

*Alloydy* - your last few days sound horrendous. Fingers crossed for a quick mend and a huge  for the 19th!!! The first time you get to properly see baby bean!!! 

*Andlou* - OTD tomorrow        - please make sure you let us know how you get on (I have everything crossed for you)

*Juju81* - test buddies  Hope you're not going too stir crazy (only 4 more sleeps)!!

*Sammy* - I second what bearbear said. Way too early so try again in a few more days.

*Rainbow* - Good luck with basting - hope it all goes really well for you  

*Tish* - Hi! Hope you're ok & maybe it's worth giving the clinic a quick ring to check?

From my point of view - lots of feeling queasy still and DP commented on my veiny boobs yesterday - ever the charmer. Still it's another good sign   . Am keeping busy during the days but can't stop obsessing at nighttime. Still, not long to wait (officially a week today but otherwise 4 more sleeps)!!

 all round xxx 

Lots of love to you


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Ceejay*, their all good signs and night time is defiantly worse. Only 4 more sleeps though  it's what we all want x

*Alloydy*, hang in there. The 19th will be here before you know it. Hope your resting and feeling a little better too x

*Rainbow*, best of luck for tomorrow/Thursday x

*Coldilox*, you feeling positive. Hope your ok x

 to all the other *2wwers*, hope it's a BFP. Best of luck to everyone else too, wherever you are x

Afm, I'm going slowly . This waiting is just awful. I'm going to test tomorrow afternoon when I get up.  it's a different result this time.


----------



## juju81

Andlou, I'm jealous that your at OTd


----------



## Coldilox

Best of luck tomorrow AndLou, really hope you get the result you want.

I'm not feeling positive at all. Going to test on Thursday as that's 14dpiui and when I'd be due my period, but am fully expecting bad news. Am losing faith that it'll happen for me.

Hoping everyone else on the 2ww is feeling more positive.


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi ladies,

I feel blue . Just had my 3rd scan (cd11) and my blooming follies have not grown at all! Grrrrrrr.........apparently there's a zillion of them (slight exaggeration  ) on account of my polysistic ovaries but they are all teeny. Soooooooooooooo annoying. I've spent the last few days telling DH I could definitely feel something going on in my ovaries........turns out I have an overactive imagination! Lol

So the doctor has upped my dosage to 75, the nurse feels that I should take it every day but the doctor is worried that I might over respond if we do that so going to carry on with every other day and have another scan on fri (cd14) but I'm assuming this could drag on into next week.......so frustrated.....I'd assumed I'd be having my iui later this week. Oh well...that will teach me to be over excited. Has anyone else had a long cycle?

It's just all this waiting that does my head in.....we have to WAIT to see if we can get pregnant naturally and as many of us know that can be years, then we have to  WAIT to get an appt with a doctor, then WAIT whilst all the tests are done, then WAIT for af to start a cycle, WAIT to respond to meds, then the big 2WW and then finally you have to WAIT another 9 months to meet your baby! Women deserve medals!

Anyway, enough of my whining-

Alloydy- hope you feel better soon and can enjoy this special time

All those who are testing soon - best of luck! Looking forward to gearing more BFPs


Ooooh....1 question that's been playing on my mind, does anyone know whether all this medication affects the egg quality and the future development of a child? I assume not but can't find anything on it when I google.


X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Coldilox*, hopefully Thursdays result will be a total unexpected surprise for you. I'm not hopeful at all. I feel it's going to be negative again and that we'll never get what we want . I'm so nervous I feel quite sick. Anyway I'm going to go to work, so I can sit and think about it for the next 11hrs. It's so quiet on nights, not much to do. Which makes for plenty of time to think .


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Juju*, I think I'd swap to be honest. I've worked myself into a frenzy with the 'I don't think it's worked'. Think a couple of day of 'well it might ', would be pleasant. It'll soon be here for you.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Well, no surprises here, another BFN. I've never been so ****** off. Thanks to everyone for all the good luck wishes, I hope you all achieve what I seem to have failed miserably at. I'll hang around to see how you all getting on.   to you all xx


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry AndLou. I think I'll be joining you, due to get AF today or tomorrow and feel very premenstrual. What are you going to do now?


----------



## juju81

Andlou, your OTD isn't until tomorrow, test again then


----------



## bearbear

So sorry to hear that *AndLou,* I know how hard hitting it is to see a BFN!! Please try not to be so defeatist even though i do know how hard that is when your so upset! i'm not sure how long you've been trying but for some women it can literally take years to fall pregnant! I've always been told that as long as your having periods you can have a baby so it just takes patience, courage and persistence!! Give yourself time before decided your next move and whatever that might be i wish you all the luck in the world............Big hugs xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Juju*, I will, only because the clinic insists on a result from that day only. I know it's not going to change this late on though xx

*Coldilox*, best of luck,  that you don't feel like this tomorrow. 
We've got the follow appointment in 2 weeks. Luckily with the doctor that we seen from the nhs referral. He works at MFS too so were seeing him there instead. Anyway he said if it hadn't worked within 3 attempts than it more than likely wouldn't and he said he's happy to refer us for ivf. Which is great but we didn't really want to have go down that road. Looks like we haven't got a choice now though. I dread to think how long this will all take though. Hopefully you won't get to this stage xx

*Bearbear*, we've only had the 3 attempts at it. I've got the courage and persistence, I won't tell a lie and say I've got patience though because I haven't. We certainly haven't got £1300 each month though to carry on with our persistence. Hopefully we'll get funding for ivf. The doctor seemed happy that we would, he said he's referred many after 3 attempts and they've been accepted, so fingers crossed for that instead. 
Best of luck to you come test day xx


----------



## bearbear

Believe me *AndLou* i know exactly what your saying, i have oodles of patience, courage and persistence but unfortunately the money to keep having treatment i don't have and being a single girlie i didn't get any cycles on the NHS so my 3 IUI's i paid for using all of my savings! After 3 failed attempts i had to re-think my options as i didn't have the money to continue treatment hence why i opted for home insemination!! I think it sucks big time that these clinics charge so much, they know how much us women yearn to be mum's! I really hope you get accepted for IVF, i'm sure you will and fingers crossed that all your dreams comes true xx    xx


----------



## SammyR123

Hi Everyone,

So sorry about your BFN *AndLou*, hope you are ok.

Thank you to everyone who has said to keep positive! I haven't done another test yet (bought a digital one today), but will only use it on Friday morning. It feels like ages away though, and we've got my DH's Step Dad coming to stay and we haven't told family about our IUI stuff, so not sure how Friday will go!!

*Mrs Stardust* are you on Gonal F? I used Gonal after 5 weeks of Buserilin spray and had to inject for 25 days, I had some growth of follies in the beginning, then they just seemed to stop! They upped my dose and with a week I had my IUI, so don't worry they will grow soon! They said it took ages for me as loads had started growing and they didn't want me to over stimulate. I know how hard the waiting is though, its rubbish, especially when you have to go in and have 3 internal scans a week! Good luck!

Right back to work then to try and take my mind off what I think will be a BFN! (sorry the positivity is rubbish today!!)

Sammy


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bearbear*, it's a scandal. We spent roughly £5000 in 3 months. We've looked at going abroad but it just wouldn't be practical. We didn't want to use a known donor due to the legalities of it all. So fingers crossed now for funding. Our pct does state that they'll fund for same-sex couples but only after they've paid for up to 6 go's at iui. Lucky our doctor is happy to state the chances are super slim after 3 failed attempts, hopefully this will be enough. If not we'll have to pay for another 3. Xx


----------



## bearbear

I know *AndLou,* i think i paid out about the same, its extortionate really and so unfair for all of us that don't qualify for treatment on the NHS!! All i know is if after some time of home insemination i still haven't got that BFP i know i'm going to start thinking about IVF but how i'd pay for it is another story! Fingers crossed i get that BFP soon so it doesn't come to that! Praying for us both hun xx


----------



## shelleysugar

So sorry *AndLou*   . I did 3 x natural IUI's all resulting in BFNs so I know exactly how you feel. Have you thought of trying a medicated IUI cycle before going onto IVF? The results are much more hopeful with a medicated cycle and I wish I'd done them sooner. It is also cheaper than IVF. The cost really does add up doesn't it.

Coldilox  

AFM: I had another scan today and I was a nervous wreck. With sweaty palms and a lump in my throat I was called in worrying so much that the treatment would be cancelled. I was right to be concerned but all was okay in the end. I have a lead follie on my left ovary measuring 19mm and 2 follies on my right ovary measuring 14mm and 15mm. There are also several smaller follies but they aren't worried about these. After a long discussion (nurse and consultant) we got the go ahead. I had to do one last Gonal F injection as soon as we got home and then the Ovitrelle trigger. We are booked for IUI tomorrow afternoon at 3.30pm. They listened to what I said about the timings and were happy to extend the time from trigger to IUI from 20 hours to a bit later. By the time we got home, it was midday so it will be 27 1/2 hours gap, which I think will suit my system much better. So tomorrow we will be back on the 2WW. We're off on holiday on Friday so the first week will keep me occupied thankfully. We are keeping everything crossed on this and feel really positive that this will be our time


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Shelleysugar*, I asked about doing medicated and they said there was no point as it wouldn't do anything that wasn't already happening? Will speak to them again about this when we go for our follow up. Fingers crossed now we get funding for ivf. 
Best of luck for tomorrow and the next 2 weeks xx


----------



## shelleysugar

*AndLou* - in my experience with comparing natural and medicated IUIs, they monitor you much more closely on a medicated IUI and obviously they aim to get a couple of follies, which doubles your chances. Also, timing can be better arranged when using a trigger. It's definitely worth a chat when you have the follow up but if you get funding for IVF then obviously go for it (that's what happened with us!). I hope it all works out for you xxx


----------



## Ceejay81

*Andlou* - I am so very sorry to see your news. I am sending you millions of hugs  xxxxx

Congratulations on your scan *shelleysugar*, good luck with your IUI tomorrow.

Any more news on *MrsStardust*?

*Juju* - only 3 more sleeps - keep up the PMA.


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Aww AndLou I'm so sorry   but best of luck for the IVF funding.

Good luck to all the others on the 2WW.

I had my first IUI today (after years of AI at home). It went really well but not feeling too hopeful as still not finished ovulating and I know the thawed sperm doesn't live long.  I had the trigger but don't think it triggered me enough!

Glad to be on the 2WW though, let the insanity and symptom spotting begin!


----------



## Beandreaming

AndLou, sorry to see your news.  I agree that it doesn't get any easier.  I am on 3rd IUI 2WW as well and this time I am not even symptom spotting.  Another friend announced her pregnancy yesterday and it sent me into a pit of despair and I suddenly realised that I am not ok.  I went online and ordered some hypnosis CD's so I'm hoping they get here soon and that they can help me!  I hope you get your IVF referral quickly.

Bear bear, sorry it has been such a long journey for you, I agree though just got to keep plugging away and hope that one day the magic happens!  

Hi everyone else

Xx


----------



## juju81

Urm, so I'm not due to test OTD until Sunday.  Just did another one,  and it said "pregnant 1-2wks"  am shaking


----------



## Ceejay81

Eeeeeeek - a huge congratulations Juju     Hope my news will be as good on Saturday. Xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Juju*, massive congratulations  xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hope it's been a great morning *Coldilox*, thinking of you both xx


----------



## Coldilox

Congrats juju.

Bfn for me


----------



## Mrs Stardust

*Juju* -how exciting!! Congratulations!

*SammyR123* I'm on Puregon. Wow 25 days....I didn't realise it could go on that long but that makes me feels heaps better! I was getting worried I'd end up with a cancelled cycle which would be hugely upsetting as this is my first cycle. And yes I totally agree about the time out of the office, my collegues have started to give me funny looks as I'm constantly coming in late after appts or leaving early, god knows what they are thinking but no one has said anything directly to me yet.

I have my next scan tomorrow to see if the higher dosage has made any difference.

It's going to be hot hot hot today. I've just pulled a sickie so I can enjoy it! Ha haa

Hope you are all well

X


----------



## bearbear

Hello everyone,

Firstly can i say wahoooooooooooooo    *Juju,* thats amazing news and another BFP for this forum!! Many congratulations to you, it gives us all hope!! May i wish you a very happy, healthy 9 months ahead xx 

*Shelleysugar - * Good Luck with IUI today, i hope all goes well, keep the PMA going xx          

*RainbowRainbow & Beandreaming - * Wishing you both lots of luck and PMA on your 2ww!! Lets see if we can keep those BFP's rolling in xx        

*Coldilox - * So sorry to hear it was a BFN for you  it really does suck doesn't it, especially after all our hard work, its like a slap in the face! Give yourself some time and then you'll soon feel strong again!! What is your next move? Big hugs xx  

*Mrs Stardust - * Good luck with your scan tomorrow, really hope you get the news you want and those follies have started to behave themselves and responded!! xx      

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Don't just dream it, believe you can achieve it, success comes to those who refuse to give up, no matter how many times they have fallen down.*


----------



## shelleysugar

*Coldilox* -    so sorry, take care xxx

*Juju* - I've congratulated you on our other thread but so pleased for you (jammy bugger   ) - sticky vibes coming your way  
*
Mrs Stardust* - pulling a sickie eh?? Enjoy the sun  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW which I am joining today - IUI booked for this afternoon        

Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## SammyR123

Massive congrats *Juju*! Such brill news!        

So sorry *Coldilox*, hope you are ok xxx  

Glad I could be of help *Mrs Stardust*, you'll be having your IUI before you know it! Enjoy your day in the sun!  

Hope the IUI goes well today *Shelleysugar*!!  

Welcome to the 2ww *Rainbowrainbow* & *Beandreaming*  

*AFM:* OTD tomorrow, don't think it has worked though as I did have symptoms and now nothing at all, it just feels like im in the middle of my cycle, doesn't even feel like AF is on her way! They have said my next IUI will be quicker though as I will start on injectables from the first day of AF, so no 11 weeks of drugs (hopefully!!)


----------



## Coldilox

Bearbear, I guess next move is one more cycle. Can't call clinic yet, as not bleeding and OTD not til Sunday (they always give me a 17 day wait) so they won't accept the result. Period will start later today though, can feel it. Will give them a call tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Lynzann

Juju.......huge congratulations!! Well done you

Coldilox......so sorry for your BFN   ...it hurts like mad I know. Onwards to next cycle. I also have only 1 more cycle left after this one...currently 6 days into 2ww.

Shellysugar....   for today's IUI

Sammyr123......never give up....u just never know.

Hope everyone else is good.       

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Coldilox*, so sorry it wasn't better news.  hope your both ok xx

*Shelleysugar*, best of luck for the next 2 weeks xx

*SammyR*, keeping everything crossed for tomorrow for you xx

Hope everyone is well, wherever you are xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Congrats juju!  

So sorry for the BFNs... It sucks! Xxx


----------



## elli78

hey all
sorry to jump in I joined this thread a while back but its so busy I can't keep up with everyone. 
congrats juju that's fantastic news. 
rubbish to the BFNs - 
has anyone been given cyclogest after iui? sorry if its on here - but I've not read back through all the posts as should be doing some work but thought i'd log on quickly to catch up. best of luck to everyone. 
sorry to not mention you all individually xxxx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi Ellie

Yes - I'm on day 1 of cyclogest...it's an 'interesting' experience isn't it!?


----------



## elli78

hi rainbow I didn't have it with my first iui but a friend who had ivf a few years back asked if i'd be taking it this time. 
i'm due to start injecting next weekend if af arrives on time and was wondering if to call the clinic to see if it may help.
hope all goes well for you, xx


----------



## juju81

Thank you girls, it's a mixture of emotions.  I feel some guilt for the fact I managed another BFP when I already have a littleun and most of you don't even have one  

Coldilox, so sorry hun  

Rainbow, I'm not on it yet, starting at the wknd but I used it with Noah. I refused to use it up my bum, I used my front bottom!!


----------



## Beandreaming

Ellie78, I have used cyclogest on every cycle.  I always put it up the bum because there is no mess and I read some people having a bit of spillage from the front!  What I would like to know is which way does it get absorbed better?!    Good luck for this cycle! Xxx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi Ellie,

I was told I would be on it until OTD and then IF I got a BFP until 12 week scan. I can't see how it's done anything as most of it seems to have come out (yuck, tmi, sorry). It's quite expensive so I truly hope it is doig something!  

JuJu, I was advised to put it up my bum but just couldn't face it!


----------



## elli78

hey 
maybe I wont ask about it then - sounds a bit messy lol...

best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Ceejay81

Good morning ladies,
A bit of an early start but my bladder waits for no-one!! We tested this morning (OTD not til 6th but it's day 14 PIUI) & it's a BFN. This has totally broken me as I have been having lots of symptoms & had convinced myself I was. Not quite sure why my body thought it was but there we go. Will test again on Tuesday anyway but not holding out any hope.
Better luck to all of you xxxxx


----------



## juju81

Ceejay lovely,


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Ceejay*,  so sorry. Xx


----------



## SammyR123

*Ceejay* so sorry about your BFN    

*Elli78* I have used cyclogest with this cycle and had to do 2 x a day. A bit messy (sorry tmi) and my npls were very sore, but ok now, have been doing it for the last 14 days.

*AFM:* Was OTD today and did a digital test this morning, it said 'Pregnant 1-2', still can't believe it to be honest. It just feels like AF is coming and I've had a bit of spotting, is that right


----------



## Lynzann

Sorry to hear ceejay xx


----------



## Lynzann

Huge congrats sammyR123......great news and gives us all a wee bit of hope x


----------



## Ceejay81

Thanks ladies for your hugs. Feel a little better now I've had some more sleep!

Congrats *Sammy* - good luck for next 8 months!!!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Hello and welcome *Ellie*, i was on cyclogest twice a day after my DIUI's and used to use them in my lady garden  i just couldnt stand the thought of using the back door!! Now when i looked into which erm entrance it was better absorbed it seemed that most said the back door but then i did ask the nurse at my clinic and she said that it really doesn't make any difference, its just your preference, some girls prefer the back door as its less messy, that said i used the front door and it wasn't that bad, i used to put a panty liner in my knickers and it was fine, there wasn't a lot of mess! Hope that helps xx  

*Ceejay - * So sorry to hear it was a BFN for you, it is even harder when your convinced its worked, believe me i've been there!! I've had some cycles where the "symptoms" were so strong that i was sure i would get a BFP only to be let down and left totally gutted!! That is why i now try and pay no attention to anything that i think might be a "symptom" as it meant nothing last time, once bitten, twice shy as they say!! Take time to feel sorry for yourself and then you'll be ready to come back fighting, big hugs xx  

*Sammy - * Yippppeeeeeeeee another BFP, i'm so happy for you, what wonderful news and it really does give us all the fire in our bellies we need to keep going on this rocky road!! A BFP is rarely false so yes of course its right, don't worry about the fact your spotting with a bit of AF type pain as this is common!! Give it time to sink in and then enjoy every minute of it, this is an amazing time and what we all dream of!! Congrats to you, wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months ahead!! xx  

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"When you are down and in trouble, keep fighting. Don't give up. keep kicking. It won't help to wallow in self-pity, or curse your stars or play the blame game. Every adversity has an opportunity couched within. It is up to us to grab it. And what you do when the going gets tough, is what defines your outcomes". *


----------



## Coldilox

Congrats Sammy!

Sorry Ceejay  

I'm a bit confused, as I still haven't got my period. I usually get a bit of spotting one day, and then a full bleed the next day (my clinic counts this as day 1). Before treatment started I had a 28 day cycle, occasionally it would be 27 or 29 days but rarely. The month before treatment started I was on norethisterone to delay my period as I was on holiday so that was about a 35 day cycle.

Treatment 1 - I got my smiley face on day 15, iui on day 16, spotting day 29' full bleed day 30. So a slightly longer cycle than normal, but spotting 13 days after tx and full bleed after 14 days.

Last month my treatment was cancelled. I didn't get a smiley face until day 21, and we were away. I started spotting on day 27' full bleed day 28. Clinic said the smiley must have been a false positive, and I probably just didn't ovulate, as no way would I get a period a week after ovulation.

So this month, smiley on day 13, iui day 14. I tested on day 28, 14 days after iui, bfn. My first round of treatment I was already spotting by day 13 after treatment. I'm now day 29' 15 days after treatment, still no spotting. So my period is 2 days late (as I always have spotting the day before the full bleed). I did another test this morning, bfn. OTD from clinic is Sunday, they always give 17 days. But I always though that the time between ovulation and period never really fluctuates. 

I don't really think I'm pregnant as I've done two tests which are definite BFNs, but I don't really understand what's going on. Any ideas?


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Coldilox*, Our AF's really do love to upset us don't they, one thing i've learnt since having treatment is that no month is the same and every cycle is different. What i would say is that maybe the drugs have delayed your AF as they do mess with your system!! I would give it a couple more days then do another test, if its still a BFN i'm sure your period will turn up, its just a waiting game i'm afraid! Take care xx


----------



## Coldilox

Definitely not drugs as I'm doing unmediated iui. Very odd. Will ask clinic either way, whether AF turns up by Sunday or not.


----------



## bearbear

Oh ok *Coldilox,* didn't realise it was unmedicated!! In that case i would defo wait til Sunday, if still no AF do another test, if that is still BFN then contact your clinic and see what they say!! Good luck xx


----------



## elli78

hey all
yes you're right, AF always plays up when you want it to be reliable. 
my clinic have said they dont offer progresterone support through IUI, i'm glad i asked but feel like trying something different this time may have helped me to feel more positive. 
love to all 
x


----------



## Alloydy

Hi ladies

Just trying to catch up there's been a lot going in since I've been flat on my back in bed, still not any better back is still killing me, I had a medical yesterday with my lawyers doctor and it appears my back problems are going to be a life long problem :-( but by being pregnant it has a choice of 2 things it will either cause me more problems, or by being pregnant it will ease with pain when everything starts stretching, lets hope getting bigger resolves it !!

Seems like I've missed some more bfp's

Huge congrats sammyr I told you to keep positive      

Juju woohoo       

Ceejay, coldilox really I'm sorry :-( xx
And to all those on 2ww I hope your all ok, and for anybody I've missed I'm sorry and I hope your all keeping positive and well xxxxx


----------



## Coldilox

Well, I've started spotting now so that's that. Still want to know from clinic why it took 2 days longer than last time.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*SammyR*, huge congratulations to you  xx


----------



## Aces

Hi I hope you all don't mind me jumping in....

I have been following you all for a while now congrats to all with BFP   and sorry to hear the BFN.... 

I just wanted some advice if anyone can help me... I had my first iui in the 15th of this month.. They gave me crinone gel to use daily... I went back on the 29th for a blood test and it was a BFN... But I have had no af until today it was brown?? And hardly anything there.. Is this a side affect of the crinone gel  Or is this normal after an iui?  Any advice would be great.. 

Good luck to all those in the 2ww 

Aces xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi gals,

Hope you are all well
*SammyR* - yay, congrats! How wonderful!
*Ceejay and cColdilox*  I'm so sorry, hope you are both holding up and that you soon start looking onwards to next month!!

AFM - I had my 4th scan today. I went in feeling really disheartened bearing in mind nothing has changed in 14 days, am just so fed up with it all. Anyway, first ovary ( left) still no change just lots of teeny follies. I practically gave up there and then. But then the nurse moved the wand to the other one and even I could see that things were happening, so one follie is 10mm which I could practically kiss and then a couple of smaller ones. At least something is happening and I'm on my way ( got to take pleasure in these small steps!) . Nurse said to take injection every night instead until another scan on Tues. I'm so tempted to up the dosage myself, I mean surely once won't hurt?! I can't stand the waiting! 

I left the clinic and must have called DH 5 times just to share these small steps but no answer, soooo frustrating but I was dying to speak to someone so called my ex manager in the end as she knows I've been trying for a while and it just feels so good to talk out loud about it all as we haven't told any of our family or friends. Don't know what I would do without her and this forum as it really is a lonely road. As much as DH wants a baby, I think it's just so much harder for him to understand all the frustration as much as a woman does.

X

X


----------



## Beandreaming

Aces,

Did they do a blood test?  I suspect AF is just late.  Mine seems to start off brown after IUI and I think it is just an effect of the progesterone giving it a slow start because it isn't normally like that.

However, you are not out until she arrives in full and some brown can be ok as it is just the body getting rid of old blood and many people have a bit of brown blood and get a BFP.

I think you should leave it 2 days and if AF hasn't arrived then do a test.

Goodluck!

Xx


----------



## Aces

Hey beandreaming  thanks for the reply... Yes they did do a blood test... Although when I had my dd I didn't know I was BFP until I was 3 month as had af for 5 months with her... I'm not getting my hopes up but you are right I have a chance until af comes  

Good luck hope you get that BFP 

Aces xx


----------



## juju81

Aces, crinone can cause brown blood and delay your AF by a few days I understand.  So sorry for your BFN hun   


Mrs stardust, fab news on the follie    and    to your hubby


----------



## Aces

Hey juju..... Thanks for the reply that's what I thought v   and its ok I'm going to try again next time  ......it's really hard to tell with me because I didn't get any symptoms with dd at all until I was 3 months gone.. So I don't know if this can happen this time 

Hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Ceejay81

Thank you for all your lovely replies ladies. It is so good to have you all here - I totally second what *Mrs Stardust* said about a lonely road.
*Alloydy* - so sorry to hear how poorly you've been. Fingers crossed the pregnancy makes it easier for you. 
I also want to say a huge thank you to *bearbear* as what you said about having the symptoms and still getting a BFN made me feel a whole lot better. I really couldn't understand why I felt the way I did but knowing that it happens to the best of us gave me hope still for the future. Thank you again.
Hope you all have a great Friday night.


----------



## Beandreaming

Ellie78 I am surprised your clinic don't use progesterone support as it is proven to help success rates.  If you are on the NHS you can get cyclogest from your GP.  I think the general dose is 400mg twice a day (morning and night).  Xx


----------



## Babdee

Hi ladies,
I've been away for the past week (just got home), and have been busy reading all the posts I've missed (about 10 pages worth!)
So sorry to hear of your bfns Andlou, Coldilox and Ceejay. Hugs to you all  
Congratulations to the bfps! Juju and Sammy, wonderful news!
Welcome to Aces, sorry you've just had a bfn also.
Hi to everyone else  
AFM, tomorrow is day 12, and I start my daily bloods  Have already been doing opk for the past 3 days, and will continue to do those as well to compare with the blood tests... 
Quick question, does anyone normally get little twinges/discomfort in the ovary regions in the week or so after their period but before ovulation? I've never really noticed it before this cycle... Doing natural cycle, no drugs... Thanks
Hugs to all


----------



## juju81

How's everyone going?  How are the 2ww'ers going?  Who's due to test?

MMI, aren't you at OTD?

Bear bear, when is yours?

Hello everyone else


----------



## Lynzann

Hi juju81
Massive congrats to you!!!! Great news.
I'm  the middle of 2ww.....otd is fri 9th but I feel crampy now so not holding out much hope..
Xx


----------



## juju81

Cramping is a good sign hun, I cramped all through mine, not like proper AF cramps but defo cramps


----------



## Lynzann

Thanks juju I hope so......I did think that initially as it was diff kinda cramping but now I think it's AF cramps.......dunno. Did u feel like AF? X


----------



## Ceejay81

Good morning everyone,
Hope you're all doing well? My AF arrived yesterday with a vengeance so def a BFN this month. However, my DP proposed yesterday too so eeeeeek!!! I'm engaged - every cloud has a silver lining!!!
Couldn't wait to tell you all.
Xxxxx


----------



## juju81

Aww ceejay I'm so pleased for you.  What a lovely thing to do.  Congratulations, now to plan plan plan a wedding  . Me and my DH ran away to Gretna Green when my little boy was 6montha.  Sent everyone a picture message after


----------



## Beandreaming

Ceejay!  Congratulations!  That must be the best way to lift your spirits!  

Lynzann, I'm testing 9th Aug as well!  So just hoping I make it to test day as AF normally shows up 2 days before OTD!  Fingers crossed for both of us!

Juju, huge congrats on your BFP!  Lucky lady!

Hi everyone else

Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I

HI all,

I have tested and as I predicted it was negative.

Already spoken with clinic and I am not going medicated this cycle. I am also hoping to have a trigger this time. I would also now like to discuss possibly having progesterone support, given they have queried my levels and PCO issues.

I would have been lovely to have had a BFN, and am perhaps more upset than I anticipated given I felt it was unsuccessful so early on. 

I am sorry that I haven't been able to name the rest of the posters with their BFN and in their 2ww. Ceejay congratulations - you must be absolutely thrilled. 

Now it's wait for AF to arrive and let the cycle start again.


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry for your BFN MMI  

We're currently considering moving on from IUI. Initially it was recommended we try three cycles, we've only done two. But the success rates for IVF are much higher, so we might go straight to that. Money is finite and we want to spend it where there is the most chance. Been talking about it all weekend but not come to a decision yet.


----------



## Coldilox

Oh, and congrats Ceejay!


----------



## Me Myself and I

Coldilox said:


> Sorry for your BFN MMI
> 
> We're currently considering moving on from IUI. Initially it was recommended we try three cycles, we've only done two. But the success rates for IVF are much higher, so we might go straight to that. Money is finite and we want to spend it where there is the most chance. Been talking about it all weekend but not come to a decision yet.


Everything is such a huge decision making process isn't it?

I am now wondering how much the clinics listen to their patients, as wonder whether this would increase rates of success, as when I have stated things to the doc, they were a tad dismissive - yet its my body, so surely I know something?

Rant over. Hope that you come to a decision that you both agree on as the way forward. I am going to try two more cycles and then review....


----------



## SammyR123

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your kind words, however I had really bad cramps yesterday and bled, not enough to fill a liner (sorry tmi), there is still some blood today. Am I having a mc??


----------



## penny48

Hi Sammy didn't want to read and run call ur local early pregnancy centre try to get some bloods done, u will get some answers. Thinking of u x


----------



## Babdee

Sammy, I agree, go to your local early pregnancy unit for bloods and advice. Thinking of you xx


----------



## SammyR123

Thanks, I have phoned the clinic and they are gonna get back to me. I have hypothyroidism also, do you think they should have kept me on the cyclogest until 12 weeks?


----------



## Babdee

Sorry, I have no experience of treatment with meds. Hope they get back to you quickly xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Wow its been busy on here over the weekend, i shall do my best to mention everyone but please forgive me if i leave anyone out 

*Aces - * Welcome to the forum, your in the right place for all the help and support you need! Sorry to hear you got a BFN, keep on going though and your dreams will come true!! xx 

*Mrs Stardust - * Really pleased to hear that one follie decided to behave itself and respond for you, i hope it keeps on growing so you can have IUI, good luck for your scan tomorrow, fingers crossed xx        

*Ceejay - * Pleased that what i said helped you, i think sometimes its just good to know that your not the only one out there that these things happen to!! Sorry to hear that the wicked witch finally got you but at least now you can move on to your next cycle!! Big Congrats on your engagement, that is so lovely and perfect timing, really happy for you xx 

To all my fellow *2wwaiters* sending us all some positive vibes     it seems there are a few of us that OTD is 9th, me too!! Keeping everything crossed that we get some more BFP's on here!!          

*Babdee - * Good luck with this cycle, i hope everything goes to plan and you get that elusive BFP!! xx        

*MMI - * So sorry to hear it was a BFN for you, take time and you'll soon feel strong again and ready to start this rollercoaster of treatment again xx 

*Coldilox - * Good luck to you and whatever direction treatment wise you go in!! xx    

*Sammy - * If its just a little bit of blood i'm sure its ok, many women get this in pregnancy but the only way to be sure is to get a check up so you must defo contact your clinic or even go to A&E so they can maybe do a scan!! I know its easy for me to say try not to worry but do your best!! I'm not sure why you came off the cyclogest as most clinics keep you on it for 12 weeks!? Please keep us posted, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed xx        

*AFM - * My AF would be due on Friday so my plan is to wait and see if it turns up and if it doesn't then i'm going to test on Saturday!! I've been doing my best not to read into any "sign" as previously they have meant nothing anyway!! The only thing i will say is i seem to have got a bit of thrush, they say this is common in early pregnancy due to hormonal changes but knowing my luck it just means i've got thrush  My boobs aren't hurting to the touch or anything but i did notice that when i run or go down stairs they are a little sore, they haven't got bigger and nips are fine! So basically girlies i have no clue just gonna wait and see what the week brings me!!

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"Your own dreams stand alone, longing to be fulfilled, and you wonder if it will ever happen. You must have faith. Just as the bus was a little late, so too can fulfilment of your desires come a bit late." *


----------



## Alloydy

Hi ladies

In need of some urgent advice, been to my drs this morning as I've got a brown discharge, my dr is a bit of an idiot, but I suppose I've got to take what he says as fact, he said he's not worried about it, and gave me more stuff for constipation, as I've been constipated since last week doing toilet every few days which is causing discomfort.

I don't have any stomachs cramps but I'm home alone and I feel scared to death and can't stop flipping crying 
Any advice I'd be so grateful xxx
Hope all you other ladies are ok xxxx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Alloydy,* Dr's can be such useless twats sometimes can't they!! Their about as helpful as a flea!! Some brown discharge can be totally normal in pregnancy, the fact its brown is good as its old blood, if it was bright red i'd be a bit more concerned!! Its easy for him not to worry but not so easy for you! I think if it was me and i was that scared i'd take myself up the hospital? Or maybe you could phone the clinic, if you explain how distressed you are maybe they would do a scan for you to put your mind at ease? Maybe put a towel on just so you can show them how much your losing and the colour/texture etc!! I'm sure its fine, my sister bled in early pregnancy and went on to have a very healthy little boy and i've known many women who have full blown periods in pregnancy!! That said you still need your mind to be put at rest so i would definitely speak to the clinic!! Do Let us know, Big hugs xx


----------



## Alloydy

Beabear

Thank you so much for you quick response, it just makes me feel better when you speak to somebody going through it,  my backs no ******* better, I'm constipated and I feel totally depressed, and I know my hormones are all over the place and to be fair I've no right o be depressed, after getting my BFP but this back pain is unbelievable and getting me really down, I'm going to go and have a lie down for an hour with the hot water bottle, and calm myself and see how much comes out, then ring my clinic, in fact I've just thought what it's like.....TMI but its like that brown stuff you get and the very end of your period? Soon as I speak to the clinic I'll post 
Thank you bearbear my positive gut feeling cyber friend lol xxxxxx


----------



## bearbear

No problem *Alloydy* we are all here for each other, that is what is so great about this forum!! Yes your hormones are all over the place at the moment but the fact that your also in constant pain with your back is also enough to depress anyone so don't give yourself a hard time about that! Just try your best to relax, go lie down and do some nice deep breathing!! I know exactly what you mean about the brown as i always get that at the beginning and the end of my period! The fact its brown it good though as that is just old blood, i'm sure your gonna be fine but i totally understand you needing to know that for sure, i'd be exactly the same! Defo let me know what the clinic say, keeping everything crossed for you and my gut feeling is still a good one!! xx


----------



## juju81

Alloydy,  brown blood is just old, maybe from implantation.  When I miscarried i had horrensous pains to go with the bleeding, theres not much point at this stage going to a&e tnh as they wont scan ypu as they cant see anything yet, probably not evebn a sack and it might just worry you even more.  Get into bed and rest hun xx   

Sammy, same for you hun, i know what its like as i miscarried my first cycle   

bearbear, good luck for the weekend lovely


----------



## Babdee

Alloydy, about a week after I got my BFP I had a day or two of bright red blood. I was convinced I was losing, but it stopped and I went on to full term, no probs and have a happy healthy 3 year old now. My sis-in-law is a midwife; she said it may have been 'breakthrough' bleeding. Try not to stress   and yes this early on they'd not likely see anything on a scan so it could worry you more. My sis-in-law also turned out to be pg same time as me, had an early scan, was told it was empty sac so expect mc. She was understandably distraught, had another scan week or 2 later as no sign of mc, and they found a heartbeat. First scan was just too early. xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Hi girls......how's everyone doing?

Alloydy how are you now?

Everyone in 2WW...anyone feeling like AF is just around the corner.....I know I do!!    

Don't know why bit I had really convinced myself this may just be the month but I'm getting all the usual feelings like she's about to show up!

Xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Arrrghhhhhh......panic attack...just got home and went to the loo (major tmi coming up so apologies in advance!) I have loads of ecwm. I normally only get this about 3 or 4 weeks in ( I have long cycles) when I'm ovulating so this is far too early.  It would be soooooo typical if I flipping ovulated on my own earlier than normal before I have my 4th scan let alone my iui!! Arrrrggggh. Hopefully nothing to worry about...just having a moment.

Oh Alloydy- just read your post whilst I was typing.  I truly hope you are feeling better now.  As everyone else said, it really does sound like it's old blood so fingers crossed that it's nothing to worry about.  Big hug!! 

X


----------



## VashtiandTracy

Hi, I would like to introduce myself, Vashti age 39. I am in a same sex relationship with my partner for 10years and have decided to have a babyIUI. 
We did not have a successful result last month, but tried again today.  We had 3 nicely sized follicles of 26, 28 and 21 and my donors count was 32 million. Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP on 19th August.


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Mrs s... I got tonnes and tonnes of EWCM during my last iui cycle, it's the drugs... And it went on a week before my trigger, so hope all goes well xx


----------



## Beandreaming

Mrs Stardust, I got loads of ewcm on my first cycle, I think it is the body reacting (well) to the drugs. Are you on Cetrotide as well?  If so, you can't ovulate anyway x


----------



## Coldilox

Hello all. So it seems ill be on this board a while longer, we've decided to have one more round of IUI before moving on to IVF. I've got a lot going on other than this at the moment, and its probably not a great time to get pumped full of hormones, plus I guess there's a reason they recommend three attempts. Clinic are aware so hopefully will be going in for treatment in 10 days or so.


----------



## Babdee

I hope it's 3rd time lucky for you Coldilox  
Welcome Vashti   I hope your 2ww goes by quickly for you! Best of luck  
Nearly there Bearbear! Keeping everything crossed for you for Fri/Sat   let it be this time  
Hope you're OK Mrs S  
Lynzann and Beandreaming, hope you're not going too crazy  
Ceejay, congratulations on your engagement! Such wonderful news!  
Good luck to all on their 2ww and those waiting to start  
AFM, I've been in for my 4 th day of daily bloods today. Today is the 3rd day I've noticed increased cm (sorry tmi!), so should be any day now  opk test line not darkened at all yet. Really hoping for a blood test positive the day before my opk positive...
Hugs to all


----------



## bearbear

Hey Ladies,

*Vashti&Tracy - * Welcome to this amazing forum and good luck with your IUI journey, sounds like you had 3 very nice sized follies and the DS was excellent so keeping everything crossed for you xx        

*Alloydy & Sammy - * How are you both doing today? been thinking of you and i hope all is ok and the bleeding has now stopped!? xx  

*Coldilox - * Fingers crossed your final IUI is the one that works and you get that BFP!! If not i'm certain IVF will make all your dreams come true so keep positive xx      

*AFM - * Well *Lynzann* i know exactly how you feel when you say that you can feel AF is just around the corner, i woke up this morning with period pain and thought oh crap is the witch about to appear! All the way to work i had a slight AF tummy ache so when i got to work i went to the loo and there she was  Looks like i'm out this month  of course i'm gutted but as i always say to you guys it just wasn't my time .............. DOWN BUT DEFINITELY NOT OUT!! Shall get in touch with my donor and arrange to go again next cycle, here we go again!!

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*"When the winds of life are pushing you back, THAT'S when you push forward the hardest." *


----------



## Babdee

So sorry to hear that Bearbear (think our posts crossed). Life doesn't seem fair sometimes, does it not. Glad to hear you sounding so positive still  big hugs lovely  xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *Babdee,* Of course i'm gutted but i shall pick myself back up and look to the next cycle!! Onwards and upwards as they say!! xx


----------



## Ceejay81

Good afternoon all,

Haven't had a chance to log on for a few days - wow lots going on. Welcome to *Vashtiandtracy* and thank you to you all for the congrats. What a fantastic way to take your mind off things.
*Bearbear* - sorry to hear your news  I love your positivity and I am convinced that it will be your time next time. 
*Coldilox* - when are you going for your next round of treatment? Am keeping everything crossed that it will all go well for you next time.
*MrsStardust* - did you find out what is going on?
*Alloydy* - I wish there was some way to help you out with your pain. Lots of hugs  
*Lynzann* - Any news?
Apologies if I've missed anyone out.
AFM - Today was OTD and as you all know that means I got to finally speak to the clinic. They wanted me to go for a review but I feel that I am fine and with your support and that of my fiancé !! I really didn't need to go all the way there and pull it all to pieces. So now we're waiting for an appointment to come through the post ready to go back for round 2. They have also said that they want me to have one more AF after this one so hopefully it will be October time.  for round 2.


----------



## Coldilox

So sorry Bearbear.

Ceejay, I'm going for back to back treatment. I'm on day 4 of my cycle now, so I'll start testing with the OPKs on Saturday and wait for the smiley face. Am guessing it will be 10 days or so. We had a gap between treatments last time (didn't mean to, but I didn't ovulate) so am keen to go straight away this time to give the other ovary a chance.


----------



## Alloydy

Hi everyone,

Thank you all I've spoken to the clinic and the nurse was lovely, just the same as what everybody else had said on here, it's just a panic isn't it, I've wait 19years to even consider having a baby and I got myself in a state yesterday I feel better today, feel like I can breath again
TMI ALERT I'm still constipated real bad nurse also said its just the joys......I see no flipping joys lol

Bearbear I bloody hate that AF she's so mean, I hope your ok

All on 2ww keep positive and don't be a nutter like me lol ! ! 

Thanks again everyone for your advice and support yesterday
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all,

Bear bear......gutted for you. I've been on knicker watch all day lol....no show so far but the AF feelings getting stronger so I reckon by tomorrow she'll be here 

Coldilox.....I'll be approaching my last iui next time too. Fingers crossed its your turn.

Alloydy......glad you're feeling a bit better about things today. Keep positive  

Welcome Vashti and Tracy...  

Hope everyone else is well

Xx


----------



## Beandreaming

Bear bear, so sorry to hear that horrible old witch arrived , but great that you have a plan and will keep going again next month.  At some stage it WILL happen.  I'm doing 6 IUI's back to back (unless one of them works!) and if they don't work DH and I are taking a nice holiday before embarking on IVF.  It isn't a perfect plan, but it is good to know there is something to look forward to either way!  And if we get the holiday, I'll be the one drinking chilled wine with lunch every day!  

Hope you can spoil yourself with something over the next couple of days?

Lynzann, am sure my AF is on her way too, I reckon she'll be here on Thursday and my OTD test will once again remain in its packaging!  

Hi everyone else!  Hope you are all ok wherever you are in your cycles.

Xx Bean


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hello everyone. Hope your all coping well with your 2ww's or with wherever you are in your cycles. 
*Ceejay*, congratulations on your engagement  xx

AndLou xx


----------



## VashtiandTracy

To day is the day after my iui, and I have a Very high temperature. Is this normal?


----------



## Me Myself and I

Evening all.
Didn't want to read and run without saying sorry to BearBear. Hopefully the next time will be our time!


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning all,

Bear bear - what a bummer, sorry about your news but love your courage and positivity.

I had my 5th scan yesterday , am making progress but very slowly  which is starting drive me crazy.  Three leading follies at 14,12,12. So have to go back for another scan on Friday and then will have iui on Saturday or Monday .  The nurse said that if all three mature then we may have to cancel which I was surprised at as I thought that it was only cancelled if there were more than three?? Not sure what the difference in risk of multiples is between 2 and 3 follicles but will do some research in the next couple of days so that I can fight my Corner if it comes to it on Friday.

X


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Thank you everyone for your constant support, i'm doing ok, i'm sure you all know me by now and know that i won't be letting my AF showing up get me down for long!! Believe me i do sometimes wonder if it will ever happen, i'm only human after all but i'm still as determined as ever to keep trying!!

Good luck to all the 2wwaiters, *Lynzann,* has AF stayed away?

*Mrs Stardust - * My clinic would still do IUI with 3 follies, if i was you i would still want to go ahead with treatment so if that is what your feeling i'd fight for it, its your body after all!! Good luck with scan on Friday       xx

*Vashti&Tracy - * Not sure if you've ever taken your basal body temp? i do and basically after you ovulate your temperature rises, it will then stay high until just before your AF when it drops down again, however if you are pregnant it will continue to stay high!! Try not to worry i'm sure its ok but can i ask how high your temp is? xx 

*Alloydy & Sammy - * How are you both doing? thinking of you both xx    

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Life isn't always amazing, there will be times of trial and times of struggle along the way but don't give up, be strong, believe in yourself and show life that you are going to make it no matter what it throws at you.*


----------



## Alloydy

Morning all,

Hi bearbear, I'm feeling ok today the back spasms has stopped, woohoo still got a bit of pain, and still constipated I've tried everything lactulose, micralax enemas, 2 senna before bed, and not a dam thing swollen is an understatement I look like the greedy spoilt girl off willy wonker and she eats a certain sweet and blows up lol
So this morning I'm going for blood test because I'm on pregnacare not sure if my body has too much iron, 

because I've got Hereditary hemochromatosis, and with that your body stores too much iron, so I don't eat red meat or much veg cause when it gets too high I end up getting my blood washed, not nice, so I'm thinking the constipation might be because of all the iron in the pregnacare tablets..? I might just be putting 2 and 2 together and coming up with 103 lol but it's got to be checked, cause I need a pooooooo lol.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok ?

Xxxxxx


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all....

Bear bear....no AF this morning but did a cheapie test and BFN x


----------



## bearbear

Oh dear *Alloydy.* its horrible when you need a poo, i'm normally quite constipated and its not unusual for me to go 5/6 days and sometimes even a week  without a bowel movement but it does make me feel horrible and yes very bloated!! Have you tried any natural remedies? Like prunes or dried apricots? or even some porridge, nuts or fruit, all these things can get me moving!? I hope its nothing to do with your iron, having your blood washed doesn't sound to nice  Has the bleeding stopped now? If nothing works i can always send you a rocket  Hope you get some relief soon!! xx 

*Lynzann - * Oh balls to your BFN, i know exactly how your feeling, give yourself time and then pick yourself up and get ready to go again, thats what i'm doing!! Big hugs xx


----------



## Beandreaming

Alloydy, have you tried linseed?  (flaxseed) xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Linseed does wonders for me! Xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Well still no AF tonight but don't get it.....BFN this morn x


----------



## juju81

Lynzann, test tomorrow hun


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Aw BearBear I'm sorry for your news, love your positivity and hoping to learn from you. 
Lynzann- good luck for tomorrow, hope that af stays away. 

AFM
I could do with some advice from you experienced iui-ers! 
I am SICK! I am 7dpiui and for last few days been feeling unwell, (so too early to be pregnancy related) finally went to the doctors. I have a bladder and kidney infection, throat and respiratory infection and a fever. Can IUI knock your immune system sidewards? Or Clomid? Progesterone/cyclogest? I'm pretty sure my lack of eating/drinking and the concoctions of meds I'm taking to get through this has wiped out any chance of implantation occurring but now I just think I need to get myself focused for next cycle and if there's something I need to do or not do I'd like to know. 

I will ring the clinic too but don't want to sound ridiculously neurotic- part of me thinks after SO long focussing on actually having IUI was it almost a stress relief and have I got run down? 

Any snippets of experience or advice would be really appreciated. 

Thank you and good luck all those on the 2ww xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all,

*Lynzann - * Did you test again this morning? Any sign of AF? xx  

*Alloydy - * Has there been any sign of a poo? hehe i really hope there has so you can get some relief! xx 

*RainbowRainbow - * Oh dear, it really does sound like your poorly, so many infections!! Now i do know what your saying about it being very early to be pregnancy related but it has been known and lots of girls get ill in very early pregnancy!! Did you tell the doctor that there is a chance you might be? If its not pregnancy related i don't think the IUI or drugs would have got you sick, i'd say it would most likely be more due to the stress and getting a bit run down with it all but i wouldn't rule yourself out this cycle either!! Just try and rest lots, i really do hope you feel better soon, Big hugs and positive vibes xx


----------



## Lynzann

Hi ladies....

Bearbear no sign of AF this morning but cramps still there. This is day 13. I don't have anymore tests and I'm not gonna get one today. If she's not here tomorrow will test then. I'm going for a long walk today and sometimes that makes her show so we'll see    


Rainbow rainbow sorry to hear your feelin unwell, sounds awful. Hope u feel better soon  

Hope everyone else is good wherever you are in your cycle.

Xx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all, 
Hope you're all doing well. 
Lynzann I've been hoping AF has stayed away! 

Thanks so much bearbear.
I spoke to the clinic and they said that the progesterone does reduce your immune system but not to the extent of me getting this ill, it's just rotten luck.

I guess time will tell

X


----------



## Lynzann

Just a quickie......AF showed. Gutted. simple.   x


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry Lyzann


----------



## juju81

So sorry lynzann


----------



## Babdee

Lynzann, I'm so sorry   xx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

So sorry lynzann x


----------



## Beandreaming

Lynzann  

My OTD is also tomorrow but I have been brown spotting for 2 days, I think it must be the progesterone stopping a full flow but I think the witch is on her way!  

Arrrgggghhh, on to round 4! 

X


----------



## Me Myself and I

Sorry Lynzann and Beandreaming to hear of your BFN and anticipated BFN - though it may not be.  

I am booked in for scans for new cycle - wondering how to get clinic to really listen to my concerns....


----------



## GSB88

Going in for 3rd attempt iui treatment tomorrow. Nervous is an understatement! Thankfully all follicles have reacted well to meds so fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for our little miracle x


----------



## shelleysugar

Lynzann  

Rainbowrainbow - on my last IVF cycle I was cycling with a girl that had the norovirus - it didn't stop her getting a BFP!!! Hope you feel better soon and don't count yourself out yet!!!

Gsb88 - I hope it is 3rd time lucky for you x

Bean dreaming - did the witch show? Aaaargggh

Alloy day - I hope you got some relief in the end! 

AFM: I'm 8dpiui and so far so good.... But can't get fertility issues out of my head!!! I'm OBSESSED! Shelleysugar x


----------



## shelleysugar

MMI - sorry I missed u out! I was going to say that your clinic should listen to you as you are the expert on your own body. I always write down exactly what I want to discuss and don't leave the room until you get a satisfactory answer on all of it! I had to do a review over the phone this time, but I did feel listened to. Good luck x


----------



## bearbear

So sorry that the witch turned up *Lynzann,* i know how upsetting it is especially when it plays games with you by being late and getting your hopes up! Give it time and then put this cycle behind you and move on to the next!! Don't give up, big hugs xx  

*Beandreaming - * Did your AF turn up in full flow? xx 

*MMI - * Just remember that its your body and they really should listen to your concerns!! Good luck xx 

*GSB88 - * Welcome to the forum and keeping everything crossed for 3rd time lucky for you xx      

*Shelleysugar - * Its so easy to get obsessed with these things, i'm exactly the same and you end up driving yourself round the twist  Just do your best to keep positive, heres some positive vibes to help you on your way xx


----------



## Babdee

Beandreaming, how are you doing? Hoping spotting has stopped and it's not the beginning of AF  
MMI, best of luck for your new cycle. Like the others have said, you know your own body better than the clinic xx
Welcome and good luck GSB88  
Shelleysugar, I share your obsession!!! You're half way through!! The 2nd week is always hardest though, isn't it!?  
Rainbow, hope you get better soon xx
Afm, I'm feeling so anxious atm and really need to relax :-/ still waiting for lh surge to have iui. It's later than expected. We were meant to be going away first thing in the morning, but will have to delay now. It's a vicious circle; I'm stressing I won't surge, and that's probably causing the delay... Really don't know how to take my mind off my worries now. I know it's irrational  arrrggghhhhh!!!
Bearbear, Coldilox, Alloydy, Lynzann, juju, Sammy, Fandabbydosy, Mrs S, Vashti, hope you're all ok. Hugs to all and sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Thank you all for your well-wishes, slowly starting to feel better. 

Shelleysugar I'm 9dpiui so we're very close together. 

Been testing out my trigger on cheapies, a bit sporadically as been poorly, but it had completely gone this morning. I'll join you in the obsessing! Sense would say to leave it until at least Monday to test but BET I test tomorrow... No will power. I was going for a walk or shopping to take my mind off things but when lying on a sofa or lying in bed are your 2 options it doesn't leave much to do other than obsess! May as well enjoy it, next time I'll be at work and won't have time to constantly obsesses. 

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Lynzann

Thanks everyone.....bearbear, that's exactly it......beacuse I was early last month then a bit late this month, I was beginning to think we'd done it then BAM, it's taken away. Oh well, last shot here we come.

Hope all the 2ww ladies are hanging in there. Rainbow, 9 days now....not far to go.

Babdee, I know it's hard but try to relax. Nice long baths, have a flick through some girlie mags and try and chill.

GSB88 good luck with IUI today   

Shelleysugar how u hanging in there, you past halfway now on 2ww

Beandreaming.....did AF turn up. We both on to 4th time now

Apologies for anyone I've missed...hope u all ok. Xx


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone!  Thanks for all your lovely notes.  . The support on here is amazing.

Got up at 5am, still no witch, did the test.  NOT PREGNANT.

Went back to bed, got up at 7 and there she was!  

Spoke to clinic and they are happy for me to go again straight away so starting stimming early next week.

Lynzann, hope you are ok.  Are you going straight into a new cycle?  Hopefully 4th time lucky for us!

Hope everyone else is really well and huge luck to those with test days approaching!

Xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Bearbear - thanks for your positive vibes - I hope they work   

Beandreaming - so sorry it was a BFN this time but great that you are already getting ready for the next cycle - good luck  

Rainbow - I'm not a serial tester - it actually scares me - I'd rather be PUPO than find out it's a BFN.  I'm planning to wait until Thursday if I can.  Good luck if you do decide to test tomorrow   

Lynzann - best of luck with your next cycle. 

Babdee - I hope that LH surge has turned up - are you using OPKs twice a day?

AFM: I'm back from my holiday now and planning to fill my days so that I can stop obsessing about everything fertility. xxx


----------



## GSB88

Thanks for the welcome  Iui went well today. Resting up on sofa as have some cramping, So fingers and toes crossed for BFP 25.8.13 
Good luck to everyone else this month xxxx


----------



## juju81

Shelley, symptoms sound promising hun.  Just seen you've been to the witterings.  I'm just along the coast, should have waved to you


----------



## Babdee

So sorry Beandreaming, but glad you get to start again straight away xx
Good luck for the 25th GSB88  
Lynzann and Shelley, thank you   I had the opportunity this afternoon for a couple of hours to myself, so settled down with a good book, and promptly fell asleep! Did help a bit 
I'm using opks first thing in the morning (that's when my clinic says to use them), and am also going to the clinic for daily blood monitoring (also first thing in the mornings). I'm not convinced that the opks detect my surge early enough, hence I'm doing both together this month to compare results. The clinic won't accept an evening result from an opk...
Also I was at West Wittering beach Thu of last week for the day! And am meant to be in Brighton on Tuesday, if have had iui by then!
Hugs to all


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi juju - you're lucky to live near such a lovely coastline. Is it always that windy though? The beaches were great and we spent lots of time with my niece and nephew, the house seems really quiet now without them!
I hope you're right about the symptoms  . How are you doing?

Babdee - my clinic tell you to do them morning and evening but if they're taking bloods too they should be quite accurate. Hope the Lh surge comes soon and you get to go to Brighton xxx


----------



## juju81

Shelley, people do a or of stand up addle boarding there because of the wind   I'm doing ok, so far so good, tired, boobs sore and lot of stretching pains down below.  Scan on 19th to check for a heartbeat  

Babdee, are you local to the coast too?

Hope everyone else is bearing up ok


----------



## shelleysugar

Juju - there was lots of kite surfing and a few stand up boarding - great to watch but I did wonder if that's because it's always windy on that coastline.  It kept whipping the sand up and we didn't come prepared (no wind cheater) - more fool us!  We'll know if we go again!  Only 9 days until scan then for you - will that be the 7 week one?  Stretching pains sound good despite being a bit uncomfortable.  I hope I can be your bump buddy soon       
xxx


----------



## juju81

Yeah defo need wind breaks.  Nice down there though. No it's 6wk one


----------



## Babdee

Thanks Shelley  yes I'm glad I'm having the bloods done, as I think they'll be more accurate. The nurse was also quite reassuring this morning. She's certain I'll still get my surge, it's just my body playing tricks and delaying it.
Unfortunately not juju! I'd love to live near the south coast though. I'm up near the Peak District, but my in-laws live in Hampshire, so we had a trip to the seaside when we visited them last week  loved it there  my sister-in-law lives in Brighton, so if cant make Tue we'll def be there another time  xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning gals ,

Will write again when I get home but at the clinic now and have just been told that although I've been closely monitored we have the cancel IUI as have ended up with 5 eggs . One at 18mm and the other four at 14mm so they ate worried that those 4 will mature by the time the ovitrelle kicks in ;-( . Gutted. Has taken over three weeks to get to this point and it's all for nothing:-(.

Hope you are all well
X


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry Mrs Stardust, you must be gutted  

Good luck on the 2ww GSB88

Sorry for the BFN Beandreaming  

AFM, the game is on again, day 8 today so started on the OPKs this morning, should be looking to go in for IUI maybe Friday or Saturday based on past months. Hoping third time is a charm.


----------



## juju81

Babdee, Cor I bet the Peak District is lush too. I would suggest testing morning and night with the OPKs, I've surged in the evening before x

Mrs stardust I'm absolutely gutted for you hun. Massive hugs for you hun 

Coldilox   hun

xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks Coldilox - fingers crossed for you!

Lynzann, Beandreaming :-( will be jointing you next month! fingers crossed x

GSB88. - best of luck to you

Just got home - feel rubbish, was fighting back tears on the train home,it's just so tiring! Think I will mope around today and lick myself u tomorrow 
I was just taking to DH about it and he thinks we should just try our luck and have sex and see what happens, I mean what are the chances of 4 or 5 eggs actually fertilizing?!? Is it worth the risk? I have the utmost faith in the clinic and understand they have to err on the side of caution but should I risk it?..hmmm...decisions decisions. What would you do?
X


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks juju. Hope you and bub are doing ok x


----------



## juju81

Go for it like wild animals I reckon  

So far so good thank you xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

*Mrs Stardust*: I knew you'd say that *Juju* - if my DH didn't have NOA we would have too!!! Stardust - you won't be taking the trigger so you'll probably only ovulate the lead follicle anyway - definitely take the opportunity I say  

*Coldilox* - I hope 3rd time lucky works for you 

Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

I'd defo go for it mrs s! Xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Lol....hmmm....I have been told to take the trigger tomorrow morning as otherwise the other eggs could turn into cysts so all 5 will be ovulated I guess  .


----------



## juju81

Still do it


----------



## tsnewbie

Morning all! Been away for a little while, trying to concentrate on non fertility related things!
Looks like I have missed a lot!
So sorry to everyone who got a BFN.....I really hope next time is our time xxx
Those who got a BFP......congrats! Gives us all hope!
And to those on the 2ww....fingers crossed all is going well 
AFM, I have decided this month to go for a home insemination with a donor. Very excited as I didn't really know about this option (thanks Bearbear!). Obviously I won't have the benefit of medications/scans but I'm keen to give it a go.
So, today is day 2. I've been temping for the last few days and had a drop this morning, not sure why. Just need to wait to start OPKs and then get going!
I'm trying reiki, crystals and PMA for this cycle!


----------



## Aces

Mrs stardust..... I'd defo go for it   the same thing happened to us if me and dh wasn't using a donor I would have gone for it.

Good luck xx


----------



## SammyR123

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've not been on for a while, I did have a MC so just been trying to come to terms with it with my DH. Already started back on the drugs again and have a scan tomorrow, so back to it again!

Didn't realise how hard this would be, hope you are all ok. Great news about BFP's!
Will try and catch up with all your news.

Sammy


----------



## Beandreaming

Mrs Stardust, a friend of mine had the same thing and is 2 weeks away from giving birth to a singleton.

If your willing to take (and know) the risks then go for it.

Personally I reckon I would!  

Xx


----------



## Beandreaming

SammyR123,  so sorry to hear about your m/c.    

I also had a lletz procedure and have scarring on the cervix which is the only thing that drs have found that could be the cause of infertility which is the reason they want us to try several cycles of IuI.

Good luck with your cycle!

Xxx


----------



## Alloydy

Hello ladies,

How are you all? I'm trying to catch up again there's a lot going on, mrs stardust I'm really sad for you, but stay positive, 
Juju the stretching feeling is normal and a good thing I've got it too its not nice though

Afm I've been very busy adding to my family in another way I've been and bought 2 more pugs I now have 5 to keep me busy.
Bearbear I've had a few poo's lol, still not everyday but I'm eating oranges drinking fresh orange no prunes though I couldn't even put 1 in my mouth without heaving all over the place lol. And the blood stuff has stopped too, thankfully.
I've got my 1st scan a week on Monday I'm really excited I can't wait

Hope all you ladies are doing ok?

Alloydy xxxxxx


----------



## Alloydy

Awww sammy       I'm really sorry xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babdee

Mrs S, so sorry to see it got cancelled. Really feel for you xx have you and your DH decided to try anyway?! Good luck 
Hi tsnewbie, exciting that you've got a donor and going to try a home insemination! Good luck and keep us posted 
Juju, yeah, the Peak District is lovely, and we've been having a lovely summer, but when it rains, with all the stone buildings, everywhere looks really grey! I love the south as it always seems so sunny, and the grass always looks greener!! Hehe! I do like it here too though  thanks for the advice too  I ended up surging this morning!!! Yay!!! Finally! So having DIUI tomorrow lunchtime 😄 and then heading down south straight after! So we get to go to Brighton on Tue 😊
I'm feeling a little more hopeful about timing this cycle. I started a fresh opk this cycle (still Clearblue digital), and tested at about 6.30 this morning. Got a smiley, but looking at test strip afterwards, the test line, although dark, wasn't as dark as the control line. On previous opk pack, I would get a line like that, which would read -ve, then the next day get a smiley, along with ov pangs/stitches. Maybe last opk digital reader wasn't as sensitive?? Anyway, will be interested to see if I get another smiley (& ov pangs) tomorrow... Blood test today was a def surge too  feeling excited!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Babdee

Sammy, I'm so so sorry. My heart goes out to you xx lots of love xxx


----------



## juju81

Babdee, good luck tomorrow hun

Alloydy, how far gone are you now? I'm 5wks.  Have a scan week monday too   will be 6wks   boobs are like boulders too but not been sick yet, phew!


----------



## Lynzann

Hi all,

Spammy, so sorry to hear of your m/c, sending you   and   for next time.

Babdee, loads of luck for tomorrow.

Alloydy and juju81 how you mummy's to be doing! Bet your excited for scans.

Hi to everyone else too

Xx


----------



## elli78

Ladies i just want to rant and i will leave you all in peace. Am cyclig wth exeter. Called them and left a mesg on friday. Af arrived saturday started meds yest. Have now left two msgs and no one has called me back . So frustrating. Trying to arrange time for scans around work is hard enough. Humph. 
Anyway sorry to hijack  ive posted here before but i cant keep up with everyone. So sorry for the bfns lots of love xxx


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon Ladies,

*Sammy - * I am truly so sorry to hear of your m/c, after all we go through to get that BFP it must be so heartbreaking!! My sister suffered a M/C but then went on to have a very healthy little boy so don't give up hope!! With the support of your DH, family and friends (including us on here) you will get through this and come out stronger!! At least your already starting treatment again which will keep you occupied!! Sending you positive vibes and big big hugs xx        

*Mrs Stardust - * If it was me i would defo just throw caution to the wind and go for it!! I think anymore than 5 might be a bit risky though! By now you might of already made your decision but i thought i'd throw my 2 cents in and i'm pretty sure if i was in your shoes i'd take the risk! Good luck xx    

*Tsnewbie - * Ooooooo i'm excited for you, i'm also getting ready to try again, i'm on CD7 at the min so not long to wait now and my donor is waiting in the wings for the green light  I really hope it all goes well for you, PM me with all the latest, i shall be thinking of you!      

*Allydy - * Pleased to hear your doing better and the bleeding stopped!! Wahooooo you did a pooooooo hehe, thats great, just keep eating lots of fruit and do whatever works to keep you moving!! Good luck with your scan i hope all is good and you get to see your little bean for the first time xx  

*JuJu - * Good luck with your scan, will be amazing to see that little bean inside you and i'm sure you'll instantly fall in love! Do keep us posted! xx  

*Babdee - * Hope everything went well with IUI today, great that your feeling so positive, keep that going all throughout the 2ww!!      

*Ellie - * Sometimes we just need to rant but i don't blame you, these clinics can be so annoying it doesn't take much to call you back!! If i was you i would just keeping ringing and ringing, sod them, make a pain of yourself and then maybe they will listen!! Hope you hear from them soon xx


----------



## Alloydy

Hello ladies

Babdee hope everything went ok today, and good luck with your 2ww,

Juju I'll be 5 weeks on Thursday so I'm going to only be nearly 6 when I get my scan I think they've done it a little bit earlier because my consultant can only fit me in on Monday.

Lynzann can't wait a week today and I'll know if its 1 or more, I'm doing ok, how about yourself?

Hope everybody else is ok today and thinking positive, has anybody tried the 9 days of st Joseph prayer yet?
Xxxxx


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Alloydy,* i did it for this last cycle but only made it til day 8 before the witch got me!! Won't give up on it though and shall be doing it again this cycle!! xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Wow.....I'm amazed everyone has said to go for it lol!  I can't decide...arrrrgh.....if I'm going to do it,it has to be tonight so clock is ticking and I'm far to indecisive for this!  On the one hand I'm stressing about what I would do if I ended up with anything over two but on the other hand the chances are I'll end up with a big fat BFN!!


----------



## RainbowMum

Hello, 

I'm so so confused. I'm on CD 11 and the specialist at my fertility clinic advised me to take Ovulation tests twice a day, I took one this morning, which was negative, the one after work at 8:30pm was positive. I took another two hours later but it was negative again. 
They're the (older style) Clearblue ones, so definitely no way to have read them wrong.

Annoyingly I only just paid for donor sperm today as I expected to ovulate later this week/early next week 
Sigh...


----------



## Babdee

Hi ladies, thanks for all your good wishes  treatment went well. I'm feeling confident that the timing was right this cycle. As I'd predicted, I got a second smiley face this morning, and ov twinges, so I believe that the last 2 attempts were badly timed. All I can presume is that I had 2 bad batches of opk... Not impressed as that's wasted about £2.5k. Here's hoping this one has worked! Now for the 2ww crazies!! Off to Brighton in the morning! 😀
Mrs S, it's such a hard decision to make; I bet the clinic probably expect you will try, but obviously wouldn't say that...! In your situation, I probably would, but I'm not saying it's the right thing to do!! Xx
Alloydy, I used to find spearmint helped with the sickness. Such a horrible feeling, but thankfully meant to be a good sign that things are going well xx
Elli, that's so annoying and frustrating to not hear back from your clinic. It really shouldn't be that difficult for them to pick up a phone and call you. I agree with bearbear, just keep ringing them until they answer. Xx
Great that your donor is ready and waiting bearbear  hope you don't have to wait too long xx
Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Babdee

Rainbowmum, do you mean you have the clearblue digital with smiley face kit? Could you have a faulty kit? Have you taken the test strip out to look at it (I know you're not meant to, but I find they can indicate a true surge or not)? I found an interesting link only yesterday about someone with the same situation (-ve, +ve, -ve, +ve). The test stick with the first positives showed a smudge, not an actual line for the test line, and I guess the digital reader had got confused/misread it...
Did you dip your tests in a cup afterwards or do it mid-stream? How long were the tests in your wee for? Could you have 'flooded' the tests (ie left them in too long)?
Have you had any other ovulation signs, like increased cm??
We put an awful lot of faith in these 'cheap' (relative to treatment costs!) kits don't we?!
What does this morning's test say? Xx


----------



## Me Myself and I

RainbowMum said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm so so confused. I'm on CD 11 and the specialist at my fertility clinic advised me to take Ovulation tests twice a day, I took one this morning, which was negative, the one after work at 8:30pm was positive. I took another two hours later but it was negative again.
> They're the (older style) Clearblue ones, so definitely no way to have read them wrong.
> 
> Annoyingly I only just paid for donor sperm today as I expected to ovulate later this week/early next week
> Sigh...


I have had issues with the OPKs and not really sure if it is me or them!
So much so that I am speaking with my clinic about a back-up plan, as I peaked for over a week last cycle = so the chances of timing it correctly were minimal and BFN resulted!
It could be that there was not enough of the HCG or whatever they call it in the evening sample - if you had drunk excessively and been to the toilet within the last four hours....

Good luck


----------



## Me Myself and I

SammyR123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've not been on for a while, I did have a MC so just been trying to come to terms with it with my DH. Already started back on the drugs again and have a scan tomorrow, so back to it again!
> 
> Didn't realise how hard this would be, hope you are all ok. Great news about BFP's!
> Will try and catch up with all your news.
> 
> Sammy


So sorry to hear this. Good luck with your next cycle.


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning all,

I did it !  So officially on the 2WW! I feel like I'm at school and  iv done something naughty and am going to get in trouble by the headmaster!

Babdee-good luck my fellow 2weekwaiter

juju - so excited for u, I wonder if you are having twins?!

Xx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies can I remind you to keep pregnancy chat to a minimum on these threads and use the babydust area of FF for all pregnancy chat.

Sharry


----------



## juju81

No problems sharry but I actually thought the pregnancy chat was to a minimum.  I'm only responding to people asking how I am


----------



## SammyR123

Hi,

Thanks for all your lovely messages, it really does help!

How is it going *Rainbowmum*? It might be different depending on how dilute your urine is? 
Good luck *Babdee*! 

How's everything going *Alloydy*? Hope you are ok! 

I had a scan yesterday but only had one follie at 10mm, they've put me on a dose of 112.5 of Gonal F this time (75 last time). So will hopefully be quicker than 25 days! Got another scan tomorrow morning.

I really feel for all those having to use the ovulation tests, must be so hard.

Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sharry

Juju it wasn't aimed at anybody, just a gentle reminder as people who are going through treatment or those who have  just had a negative result can find people moaning about morning sickness and sore boobs upsetting, which is why we have a separate area for that sort of chat and the PM facility.

Sharry xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Firstly sorry *Sharry,* i appreciate that this is an IUI board but when some of our friends on here get BFP's we are all interested to hear how they are doing so questions of course get asked! I will of course try to keep it to a minimum as i do understand what your saying about some finding it upsetting 

*Rainbowmum - * Trying to detect ovulation can be very frustrating and also quite a worry!! I've had a false positive before with OPK's and it really threw me!! However since i've been doing home insem i invested in a clearblue digital monitor and i've found it to be brilliant!! It detects your low, high and peak fertility days and its always been spot on, worth every penny! I got mine on Amazon and i would recommend it to anyone! Takes the worry and uncertainty of when your going to surge away! xx

*Babdee - * Really pleased IUI went well for you and your feeling so positive!! Keep those vibes going through the 2ww   and enjoy your trip to Brighton xx    

*Mrs Stardust* Oooooooooooo you naughty girl, go and stand in the corner at the back of the class  Only joking of course, i don't blame you at all, rightly or wrongly i would of done exactly the same in your position!! Keeping everything crossed for you xx      

*Sammy - * After all you've been through this last few weeks your doing so well and should be proud of yourself!! I hope your scan tomorrow goes well so you can get on with your next treatment and i truly hope that you get that BFP and a sticky bean, Big hugs xx


----------



## SammyR123

Thanks so much *Bearbear* really appreciate the support. Will keep you updated! Are you on your 2ww at the moment? How is it going?

  xxxx


----------



## bearbear

I got my AF last week *Sammy* so am getting ready to go again this cycle!! On CD8 today so not long now and yes i'll be back on the lovely 2ww!! xx


----------



## juju81

Again tho sherry, I don't believe anyone has been 'moaning' about sore boobs and morning sickness just merely stating our symptoms.  I for one say being on the sore boobs and morning sickness!  It does make it incredibly difficult when you hav been cycling with a group of girls for a month or so, get a BFP, get sake how you feel to just turn round and say "fine thanks".  It's just seems a bit rude tbh

Sammy    good luck hun

Bearbear good luck hun, not many days until insemintion again.  Go everything crossed for this cycle  

Girls I have my scan Monday, I'll report in to let you know how I get on then its probably best I keep an eye on you from afar


----------



## bearbear

I agree with you *Juju,* We all become good friends on here and sometimes for many months go through the whole process together so when one of us girls gets a BFP we are only to happy to hear how your doing, in fact i want to know so don't be a stranger and do keep us posted!! xx


----------



## RainbowMum

Thanks for the advice everyone. 
I tested positive again this morning, so I'm just going to assume its correct. 
I have previously used the newer clear blue advanced tests and did not get on with them, getting high fertility results for 18 days!! 
I do the test midstream for about 5 seconds.

I've thrown caution in the wind and scheduled iui for tomorrow. 
I'm a little overwhelmed and rather nervous about tomorrow. 
From start to finish, how long did iui take with you ladies?


----------



## bearbear

*RainbowMum - * Your bound to feel nervous for your 1st IUI as you don't know what to expect! The actual process is normally over in no more than about 5 minutes, its normally very quick!! The only time i felt uncomfortable is when they insert the speculum (same thing they use in a smear test), this was never very nice for me but it was always over quickly! Try and go with a half full bladder, not so your busting for the loo but if your bladder is a little fuller it raises your cervix making it easier for them to do the IUI, i always found this helped me and made it less painful! After the procedure try and lie there for about 10/15 mins, i was at the LWC and they always let me! All in all i was normally in and out in about 30 mins!! Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Juju* congratulations . 
Hope everyone on their 2ww is coping well, best of luck to all that are getting ready for it. 
*Rainbowmum*, iui used to take a couple of minutes for me. I found it quite uncomfortable but really the worst bit was waiting to go to the bathroom after. It really was the longest 15 minutes. Best of luck xx


----------



## juju81

Rainbow mum defo try and go with only a half full bladder.  Mine was at bursting an found it so uncomfortable! Couldn't even lie down for long after because I was bursting so much  . Did u have the smiley face ones?


----------



## Sharry

juju81 said:


> Again tho sherry, I don't believe anyone has been 'moaning' about sore boobs and morning sickness just merely stating our symptoms. I for one say being on the sore boobs and morning sickness! It does make it incredibly difficult when you hav been cycling with a group of girls for a month or so, get a BFP, get sake how you feel to just turn round and say "fine thanks". It's just seems a bit rude tbh


I have edited a few posts in the last few days so many of you will not know what I am referring too.

Here are the site guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

I am not asking anybody to rude, I am just saying the keep the details to PM's or babydust threads.

Sharry


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Just thought I would catch up with you all. Hope you are all well.

Nice to see some new ladies since the start of this thread - welcome - although I am probably quite a bit later than everyone else!

I've had my month off treatment and am currently day 27 - bloody 27!!! Can't remember the last time I had a cycle this long, typical when I'm actually wishing AF to arrive so we can get this party started again. I'm feeling a little more realistic about treatment second time round but who knows how I will feel in a weeks' time once those hormones start coursing through my body again!

Best wishes to you all, stay positive!
Tish x


----------



## Emmy123

Hi Everybody

I have been reading all your updates and welcome to all the newbies but haven't posted in while.  Had my 2nd IUI on sat feeling bit more positive this time was on day 15 of my cycle, I'm convinced 1st IUI far too early I'm day 11 last time but went for the normal clearblue kits rather than the hyper sensitive digy one. 

Officially on 2WW now   

Sorry for the BFN's and congrats to the BFP's xx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all,

I got my BFN today, gutted. Even though I was telling myself all the way through my first IUI was unlikely to work I still deep down was so hopeful it would make all the difference.

Sorry to come on and moan


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rainbowrainbow*,  hope you's are both ok. Sorry it didn't work out for you xx


----------



## RainbowMum

juju81 said:


> Rainbow mum defo try and go with only a half full bladder. Mine was at bursting an found it so uncomfortable! Couldn't even lie down for long after because I was bursting so much  . Did u have the smiley face ones?


Yes I used the smiley face ones, but the older style ones with the pink cap as I didn't get along with the advanced ones(the newer ones with the purple lids). 
I actually used to have a fertility monitor but at the time I was having crazy long cycles and ended up selling it.

I was actually not told anything at all about the IUI procedure tomorrow, so they didn't mention whether to arrive with empty/full bladder.
The most difficult part will be keeping an 18 months old toddler(not mine) happy during that time, I have NO choice but to bring her and the clinic said it was fine as long as she's in the pushchair. I guess the 15 minute rest will be kept to a minimum afterwards if she kicks up a fuss. 
So nervous.

I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out this month for you RainbowRainbow


----------



## Emmy123

Rainbow mum I didn't get along with those either gave me a surge for a outs 8 days whereas used the link ones this time and just identified the two peak days. 

Easy to say I know but don't be nervous the nurse said I didn't need a full bladder to do procedure even though receptionist told me to keep drinking! It's literally over in a few minutes and this time I was lucky didn't realise it had been done and was surprised the nurse said to get up! Positive thoughts to you   x


----------



## SammyR123

So sorry *Rainbowrainbow* hope you are ok? 

Sorry to hear you got AF *Bearbear*, not long until the next one though! Maybe we'll be in the 2ww together! 

Hi *Emmy* hope the 2ww goes well for you! 

Hi *Tish* the waiting is so rubbish isn't it! Hope you don't have too much longer! 

Thanks for the luck *Juju*, hope you are doing great! 

*Rainbowmum* hope it goes well tomorrow, my iui took a little longer as she found it difficult to do, not sure if its coz I have scarring from lletz procedure though. Let us know if you are ok 

Fingers crossed that my follies are bigger than 14mm tomorrow morn!  xxxx


----------



## RainbowMum

Going to the clinic for iui around noon, still nervous, understandably. 
Tested negative on opk this morning...

Will pop in later to let you know how it went


----------



## Coldilox

Good luck today RainbowMum.

I got my smiley face this morning, just waiting for the clinic to call me back with an appointment time for tomorrow. Hoping for third time lucky.


----------



## RainbowRainbow

thanks for the support - feel a little better today, just moping yesterday!

Good luck with your IUI Rainbow mum - if you had a hycosy compared to that it's a breeze. My doctor told me to just drink 40 mins before and not loads as lying afterwards busting for a wee is not good! Somehow a relatively full bladder lets them use a thin catheter to go through the cervix, which is easier for them and less painful but she did say to me (my sperm took AGES to defrost so I was DESPERATE!) that she could do it with an empty bladder but it would take longer and be more uncomfortable.

Best of luck to everyone else.  The weird merrygoround of this situation means I'm back looking forward to going again!

x


----------



## SammyR123

Good luck *Rainbowmum*! 

Hope you are doing ok *Rainbowrainbow*, it's hard starting it all again, sending big !

I've got a 15mm follie, so started on the cetrotide injections this morning. My nurse said we should hopefully have our next IUI next week! A lot faster this time!

A quick question: I'd like to have some blonde highlights put in my hair today, do you think it's safe to do so if I'm have IUI next week?


----------



## cjlm

Hi Everyone

I haven't added anything for months... Just been quietly observing until now, I need help as I'm going crazy!!!

I'm on my second cycle, had iui on the 31st July with 3 follies over 22mm with excellent sample. On day 9 had a light pink show followed by brown, then nothing. Day 11 the same, and yesterday at day 13 I did a test which said negative . I'm now on day 14 with still no sign of AF so really confused..... Has anyone experienced this before?
The last iui,  my AF came on day 10 really heavy, so this is very different. I have crampy pains & intermittent nausea, no other symptoms. Stil trying to keep positive but is very hard, my clinic apt is on Monday.

Many thanks


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Thanks Sammy and sorry don't know about hair colouring.

CJLM - we had IUI the same day! Best, best of luck to you. One of my colleagues didn't get a BFP until 20dpo! I just thought at the time she must have got her dates wrong but she was charting so you never know. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## RainbowMum

I'm just on my way home from the D-IUI it went really well, not at all uncomfortable. Only thing is that I only managed to rest for about 3 minutes afterwards, let's hope I didn't blow my chances with that.


----------



## RainbowMum

Btw, is it normal that it feels that some of the sperm is coming back out?


----------



## SammyR123

*Rainbowmum* that's great! Don't worry about the resting bit, the little boys can't get back through the cervix, so you'll be fine! It will be CM that you can feel not the sperm, the cervix has a plug that the iui needle was put through, and they place it high in the uterus, so really don't worry! They will have put millions in there too!


----------



## RainbowRainbow

hi Rainbow Mum - yes! That's normal. you have lots of mucus around your cervix that gets dislodged. It wont be your swimmers - they're the right side of the door!

Best of luck x


----------



## cjlm

Hi RainbowRainbow

Thanks for your reply, Good luck to you as well.


----------



## juju81

Rainbow mum, definately not the sperm.  They would have rinsed you with saline first so it is probably that or the CM which is a good sign as means ur hormones are doing what they should


----------



## RainbowMum

The nurse and I were chatting about something else and she didn't go over the steps she was doing, so I have no idea if they did the saline. 
I had been reading that people reported their samples to be bright pink, mine was just a 'milky white' colour. 
Clearly I didn't ask enough questions at the clinic today.


----------



## Coldilox

All done. Didn't go smoothly at all. The nurse couldn't find my cervix and was rummaging around for a good 15 minutes before it came into view, and then passing the catheter was quite uncomfortable (because it was at an angle I think). Am more uncomfortable now than I have been on previous times. But, it went smoothly twice before and didn't work, so maybe it's a good omen. 

Now for the 2ww.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Best of luck for the next 2 weeks *Coldilox*,  for 3rd time lucky x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi ladies... 

Do any of you get really intense period pain, so bad you can't even stand up, or think straight...and nothing helps it? Yet barely have a bleed? I'm going in for my baseline scan tomorrow to start round 3 but am a bit nervous things are not ok... Just gotta hope they are. How is everyone. Sorry to hear about the BFNs and happy to hear of the BFPs. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Coldilox - good luck Hun! Fingers crossed for you  

Fandabbydosy - YES!! I've had that!  I get it maybe once every couple of years.  It's like a shooting pain down there and I always end  up fainting from it as it's such an intense pain.  It's usually a couple of days before my period starts and lasts about 45 mins but over the years ive perfected my pain relief.....hot water bottle on top of a pillow ( and I mean hot hot hot) which I lie on top of ....i think raising the pelvis and the heat seems to help and think the burning sensation of a very hot water bottle takes away from the other pain?!two nurefen and a cup of tea and then I have to count it out which for some reason really helps (maybe something to do with focuing your mind on something other than the pain)... probably help with labor I think, lol.  The doctor said it's probably related to my PCOS but as it's so random and irregular it's nothing to worry about.

Try not to worry, I'm sure it's just one of those things that randomly happen but at least they can check you out at the scan and confirm.

X


----------



## RainbowRainbow

ouch - hoping it's a sign for you coldilox.

And Rainbow mum - our sample was a pale pink, almost cream.

AFM I am totally stressed out! got a BFN but no AF, spoke to clinic we both think the cyclogest has delayed start of AF. My body feels like it needs to burst I feel so bloated. Also, due to work commitments if I don't start AF by tomorrow I don't think I'll be able to have tx this cycle and then the blooming clinic is closed for a month for refurb so it will be October before #2. This, of course, seems AGES away when I know it isn't. 
I have NEVER wanted AF so much in my life! I've tried an asprin (no medical reason just gut instinct with the whole thinning thing?!) caffeine (actually I was just pleased to have some after 2 weeks of none!) a long walk and now going to try a bath. I really don't know if there is anyway you can get the damn thing to hurry up but if anyone knows any tips (I googled and one suggestion was inserting parsley!!!) that may work I'd really appreciate it.

Good luck to everyone who are back on it x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Fandabbydosy said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Do any of you get really intense period pain, so bad you can't even stand up, or think straight...and nothing helps it? Yet barely have a bleed? I'm going in for my baseline scan tomorrow to start round 3 but am a bit nervous things are not ok... Just gotta hope they are. How is everyone. Sorry to hear about the BFNs and happy to hear of the BFPs. Xxx


Yes I am afraid I do and have done since the onset of my periods. As more issues came up they have just grown in severity I am afraid. My gynae reckons any woman getting painful periods over thirty should have them investigated.....

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies!,
Just reading back over some posts, congratulations to those with bfp's over the last month, so sorry to those with bfn's.

Fandabbydosy - Yes I get them horrible pains too and it seems to be random, comes on suddenly and I literally can't stand up. Couple of strong pain killers and HOT water bottle usually does the trick. Had them this month on day 19 and made a note as I had also had some mid cycle spotting (days 11 and 12) which I have never had before.

Rainbowrainbow - I totally symapthise with your situation, wishing your AF to arrive for a change and it doesn't and knowing you have to wait a while to start treatment again. Fingers crossed for you.

Rainbowmum - apparently the bright pink liquid that sperm is in the tube with is like red bull for sperm. Think I would have been more comfortable with a 'normal' looking sample like yourself though as all i was thinking was that it was diluted!

Coldilox - best wishes on your 2WW! 

AFM - STILL waiting for my period to come, it will be day 30 tomorrow (unheard of for me!) It's driving me crazy as I had booked 2 weeks off work to have all this sorted by the time I went back - typical! 
Best wishes, Tish x


----------



## Hopeful26

Can anyone advise I'm new to this.. How soon after iui can hpt be accurate?? Some say 10 days others says 7-10 days after implantation which can take 3-12ays post ovul Soo confused


----------



## SammyR123

Sorry you are still having to wait *Tish*! 

*Fandabydosy* sorry you've been in so much pain, and to others who have experienced it also, it sounds horrendous! Hope you are ok and everything goes well for you. 

How are you doing today *Rainbowrainbow*? 

How are all our BFP's!! Would love to hear how you are getting on?! 

And our 2ww'ers? I'll be joining you either Sunday or Monday! Woohoo! #2 IUI here we come!!!

Hope you all have a good weekend, send lots of hugs to all you strong, lovely ladies xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all, its Friday at last which i for one am very happy about 

*Tish & RainbowRainbow* - I really do hope that your AF's turn up soon, why is it always the way that when we want it to arrive it never comes and when we're praying we don't see it for a good 9 months  there the witch is bang on time or sometimes early!! *RainbowRainbow,* when did you stop the cyclogest? it always delayed my AF and once i'd stop it then AF normally showed up 2/3 days later!! I do find that a hot bath sometimes does the trick and also trying not to stress as this might delay it all the more!! Keeping everything crossed for you both that the witch turns up very soon xx      

*Fandabbydosy - * I've always suffered with bad P pain but i do have endometriosis which is why its so bad!! I'm sure its nothing to worry about but if it continues or your at all concerned then maybe pay your doctor a visit! Good luck with the scan today, i'm sure all will be fine xx    

*Rainbowmum - * I'm pleased everything went well with IUI, i know with my treatments the   was always an off white colour, never pink!!

*Coldilox - * Sorry to hear IUI didn't go that smoothly but like you say maybe its a good sign  Its all done now so you just gotta get through the 2ww with your sanity in tacked  Positive vibes to you xx      

*CJLM - * From what you've said it all sounds good to me even though you tested BFN, it can change and may of just been too early!! Have you tested again, whats the latest? xx    

AFM - CD11 today and still low reading on my clearblue monitor which is fine as its still early for me!! My donor is just waiting in the wings for as soon as my monitor says High and then its GO GO GO!! Will it be my time, i truly hope so but will just have to wait and see          

POSITIVE THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

*Life is a struggle. Life will through curve-balls at you, it will humble you, it will attempt to break you down. And just when you think things are starting to look up, life will smack you back down with ruthless indifference.

The reason most people never achieve their dreams is because they simply give up. Life was never meant to be easy - its a constant struggle, with extreme lows and extreme highs. Remember that the times when its most important to persevere are the times that you will be most tested.*


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all,

Hope everyone back on the 2WW is doing well.

Thanks for asking Tish, Sammy and Bearbear - it means so much to have support on here. Very few friedns know what we're doing and even those that do have NO idea about the emotional cost of it all. I woke up this morning and tested again (the clinic asked me to, just to make doubly sure) the BFN on that test somehow knocked for 6. Ive known for 3 days now but I think because of no AF and the clinic saying test again with FMU I just thought there was a glimmer. Also DW, bless her is so optimistic bless her, with all good intentions was saying 'oh you never know' last night. Anyway I do know! This morning had a massive cry and a wallow and an hour or so telling myself how hopeless the situation is and how it is never going to happen and I now feel 100 times better! I think I just needed to let it out.

Bearbear I finished cyclogest Wednesday so really really hoping AF arrives today - I feel much better now- this morning I was in a fog of sadness and I am hoping that was the hormones from the meds (I don't normally get PMT so nothing to compare it to?). 

Sammy goodluck with your IUI!

ooooo and Bearbear good luck finding that high! Is this your first try at home or have you tried before? (Hope you don't mind me asking! We tried at home first and are seriously looking in to trying at home again as only have finds for 4 IUIs)

Best of luck to you all and thanks again I really don't know how I'd get through this without being able to come on here and spill!

x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *RainbowRainbow,* Sorry to hear you got another BFN this morning!! If you stopped the Cyclogest on Weds then i'd say AF is round the corner  !! Its better that you let all the emotions out, it would do you no good to hold it all in so a good cry is obviously what you needed!! It does hit hard when you see that BFN , its like a real kick in the tummy but we gotta keep going and mustn't let it stop us from fighting for our dreams! I don't mind you asking about me at all............ As a single girlie i had no funding so i self funded my 3 IUI's!! When they all failed i had to re-think my options as the money had all gone and i wasn't happy with sitting around waiting for treatment as that could take a while and time isn't really on my side as i turned 40 this year eeek!! So i looked into home insem, i found my first donor and did 3 insems with him which unfortunately were all BFN, he then decided to stop donating so i've now found another great donor and have so far done one insem with him which was BFN and now i'm just getting ready to go again!! So far its been a good experience for me, i've been lucky with both my donors as they have been lovely and genuine but you do have to be careful who you choose! I really hope your AF shows up soon so you can finally draw a line under this cycle, when it stays away it just keeps your hopes raised which is just cruel, i've been there so know how your feeling!! Big hugs xx


----------



## juju81

Good luck bear bear.  Is the temp thing reliable? Would the ov sticks (smiley face ones) be a bit more reliable at pin pointing ov? Altho you probably know what your doing  

Hello everyone else cycling,

I'm doing ok, scan Monday.  Clear blue digi changed to 3+ yesterday so I'm hoping that means the levels are good.


----------



## bearbear

Hey *JuJu,* Ooooo i bet your excited about your scan? I don't just do my basal temp, i also use my clearblue monitor and when i get a peak on that i always back it up by doing an OPK test and its always positive so i'm defo well covered hehe  Good Luck for Monday, make sure you let us know how it goes!!? xx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies!
Hope you are all good today?

SammyR123 - your smiley face picture made me laugh - that's exactly how I feel at the moment - another day has passed and I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. This is ridiculous, day 31 tomorrow.

Bearbear - hope you get your 'high' soon and you can get your party started for this month.

Rainbowrainbow - hope your are feeling a bit better now, best to go with however you are feeling 'cause keeping it all inside does no-one any good, least of all yourself. Infertility is very hard especially when it's not often shared with friends or not understood by friends. You are in safe, understanding hands with us all on here x

Coldilox - hope things have settled down for you after your treatment?

AFM - Still waiting for AF, although now sort of hoping it doesn't turn up tomorrow as I now won't be able to start injections 'til tues, as the clinic scan 7 days after injections and the following Monday is a bank holiday. AARGHH! 
Best wishes x


----------



## Coldilox

Tish, I've been a bit sore today. Not surprising after such heavy duty rummaging yesterday! Has definitely settled down though. 

Hope your AF stays away for a day or two now. Does your clinic not open weekends or bank holidays?


----------



## tsnewbie

Morning all!
I hope all of those on the 2ww are ok.....fingers crossed!
Quick question, is anyone tracking bbt? This is my first month and I'm really confused......
I started on day 1 at 36.0 and it stayed around there (range of 35.7-36.2) for 5 days. Then the last three days it has been 36.5, 36.8, 36.8.....which seem very high. I did an opk but nothing there. Is this normal?!


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Coldilox - unfortunately my NHS clinic don't do weekends or bank holidays, although I wish it did as it would take alot of the stress out of timing treatment. I have started very light spotting this morning making day 1 tomorrow now so I will be ok to start injections on day 3 Tuesday to scan the following Tuesday.

tsnewbie - sorry I have never tracked temperatures.

Enjoy your weekend everyone x


----------



## bearbear

Hi everyone,

*Tsnewbie - * I have been tracking my BBT for a few months now! Its very hard to say if your temps are normal as this is your first month of tracking and everyone is different so these temps could be the norm for you. For me the first phase of my cycle they range from around 36.2 to 36.5 then when I ovulate it rises to about 36.8 to 37.02, then just before my period it drops again but if you were to be pregnant it would stay raised! Once youve been doing your bbt for a few month you'll get to know your temps better and know what is your normal range. Dont worry, im sure everything is ok, what day of your cycle are you on now? xxxx


----------



## tsnewbie

I'm just on day 8. Ok, that's good to know, I won't stress yet!
You just be nearly there? Exciting!


----------



## bearbear

No dont panic honey! Day 8 would be very early for ovulation and temps do fluctuate so im sure all is ok! Im on CC12 and monitor still not hit high which isnt uncommon for me! Donor all ready so just a waiting game now and as soon as my monitor says high its all systems go! xxxx


----------



## VashtiandTracy

Today I am 12dpiui, I have to test on Monday, and I am feeling depressed that I might get a BFN. I have not seen any spotting yet, and just feel very tired. Some mild cramps at night around 6 dpiui. Is this normal. I so want to see BFP on Monday.


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi all.
Back for another scan tomorrow for me.
Re stomach pains, I cannot really advise as I had a lot of problems last cycle.
Re considering it may be a negative cycle, I think I felt it was going to be a bfn quite early on due to other reasons. Io do however think this is probably that realisation that it may not work this cycle no matter how yearned for. This may be the first time someone feels they have failed to achieve a goal which is truly out of thier control. 

Good luck for  Monday.


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
MMI Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Vashtiandtracy - hope you get your longed for bfp tomorrow, everything crossed for you.

AFM - looking forward to collecting our injections tomorrow ready to start Tuesday, excited to get going again!

Best wishes to everyone else, hope you have all had a good weekend x


----------



## RainbowMum

4 day past iui and I think I'll go crazy waiting another 10 days to test.


----------



## cjlm

Hi all,

Just to keep u updated my AF arrived full flow on Saturday which was day 17 piui.... Not meant to be!!! Everything seems all good and then it doesn't work, It is so frustrating, I have 1 round of iui left.
Is there a way of testing egg quality before IVF or is that the only time they will test? My clinic said they will test when I start IVF in April time, but I just feel that my eggs must be the problem!!!!!  
Good luck to every one who is stil going xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Hi girls,

Well scan today after taking gonal f for a week and have 1 at 11mm and 1 at 12mm so keep injecting then go back wed to chk growth then last and final IUI will prob be fri.......feels weird knowing the is the last shot. 

How is everyone else today?

Cjlm sorry for your bfn

Rainbowmum......it so drags in the 2ww.....keep strong and try stay active to keep your mind off it.

Tish1979......good luck for this round  

X


----------



## 2mums4baby

Hi girls, 
I am new to all this, so still getting to grips with terminology lol! Currently having treatment at Complete Fertility Southampton, started my Gonal F/Buserelin injections and now on day 6 of my cycle. Had the first scan toady and follies are around 8-9mm with one at 11mm. Back again on Weds for scan 2 and fingers crossed it all stays on track for insemination Bank Holiday Monday!!
Hope all is going well for all you lovely ladies having treatments, and hugs and positive thoughts to those who haven't had luck on their current cycle 
Paula xx


----------



## SammyR123

Afternoon everyone! 

*Lynzann* hope it goes well this time for you 

Sorry it didn't work out this time *Cjlm* 

*Rainbowmum* hang in there! I'm trying to stay as busy as poss to make it go quicker! 

How did the scan go *me, myself & I*?

*VashtiandTracy* how was your test??

*Tish* good luck for starting tomorrow! 

How is the bbt tracking going *Tsnewbie*?

*AFM* had our second IUI yesterday. Was less uncomfortable than the first but I think it's coz I knew what to expect. Back on the cyclogest and doing that twice a day until OTD. Really hope we get a BFP and and that this one sticks.  

Hope the rest of you are well xxxxx


----------



## juju81

One healthy little heart beat beating away.  Measuring spot on, actually a few days ahead at 6+3.  Can't actually believe I've been so lucky  

Sending out bucket loads of baby dust to u all


----------



## 2mums4baby

Wow congratulations juju81! Amazing! Best wishes for a nice smooth pregnancy x


----------



## Lynzann

That's fab news juju81. Massive congrats to you!! 
X


----------



## Coldilox

Excellent news Juju!

I'm 4dpiui, and my OTD is another 14 days away, my clinic gave me a ridiculous 18 day wait this time (previous two goes were 17 days). Needless to say ill be testing on day 14 regardless.

I spent all weekend baking to take my mind off it (didn't work!), am slowly going stir crazy.

Good luck vibes to all.


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon everyone,

*JuJu - * Thats fantastic news, so very happy for you, it must be an amazing feeling to see that little heart beating! I wish you a very happy, healthy 9 or so months ahead xx 

*Sammy - * Pleased to hear that your IUI went well and your now back on the 2ww!! Really keeping everything crossed for you that you get a BFP and a sticky bean!! xx        

*Lynzann - * Good luck for your scan on Weds, i hope those follies are growing nicely ready for IUI! xx      

*2mums4baby - * Welcome to this forum and all the amazing ladies on it!! I hope your scan goes well on Weds so IUI can take place as planned on Monday!! xx    

*Vashti&Tracy - * Did you do a HPT? xx  

*MMI - * How was your scan? xx    

*Rainbowmum - * Try and hold it together as you've still got quite a way to go yet!! The 2ww isn't easy but you'll get through it and hopefully come out with a BFP!! Positive vibes to you xx    

*CJLM - * Sorry to hear it was a BFN, i know it sucks but you just gotta draw a line under this cycle and focus on the next!! Big hugs to you xx 

*Tish - * All the luck in the world for this cycle xx      

*Coldilox - * Keep calm and Keep baking  xx    

*AFM* - Well up until yesterday which was CD13 i was still on low fertility on my CB monitor! Then this morning it just jumped straight to peak..........WHAT!! So basically it totally missed out High fertility!! After googling apparently this isn't uncommon, it can be because of a short luetal phase or that my estrogen raised at the same time as i peaked!! Anyway the good news is as last cycle i ovulated on CD14 which i'm on today i got my donor to come round last night and i did insem, lucky or what!! He's also coming round tonight and probably Weds so its the 2ww once again for me, woop woop, all aboard the fun train  xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Ahhh, congrats juju! Fingers crossed we can all be as lucky!
Sorry, on phone so can't respond to everyone, but best of luck to all those on 2ww.
Bearbear, that's exciting! I might not be far behind you


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone!

Bear bear,  good luck!  I used the CB monitor for a few years and it went straight to peak quite a few times.

Lynzann, we are cycling together again!  Good luck!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Juju, great news on your scan, hope we'll all be so lucky!

Xx


----------



## Babdee

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've been away for a while. Went away for a week, which helped the first week of my 2ww pass relatively quickly! The boards have been busy! I will try to catch up!

RainbowRainbow, so sorry you got a BFN   glad to hear you're raring to go again though  

Cjlm, so sorry about your BFN also  

Mrs S, how you doing fellow 2wwaiter?!  

Emmy, you're 2 days ahead of me! Hope it's going quickly for you  

Coldilox, hope you're well? Sorry it was uncomfortable   You're 3 days behind me, and yet your OTD is 6 days after mine... Weird! Enjoy your baking! 

RainbowMum, glad your iui went well  good luck  

Hi and welcome Hopeful26, an hpt can usually detect a positive from the day your period is due, which on average is about 14 days after an iui. But an early response test may detect from a few days before af is due. Good luck  

Welcome 2mums4baby, good luck for your iui next week  exciting! X

Excellent news juju! Meant to be! Enjoy! Keep us posted X

Sammy, hope your 2ww flies by! Good luck!  

Great to hear you're back on the 2ww bearbear! Let this be the one  

How's everyone else doing? Sorry for anyone who I've missed out. Hope everyone waiting for iui gets on their 2ww soon xxx

AFM, had a lovely week in Hampshire with meals out, cafes to drink hot chocolate, day visit to Brighton with fish n chips by the beach, and no cooking or cleaning all week! Today I'm 8dpdiui. Of course I'm having all the normal symptoms; lightheaded, nausea, slight nose bleed! I get all this each treatment cycle, I think it's stress! One week to go, one week to go! Arghhh!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi *2mums4baby* I'm at complete fertility too... How you finding it? Off for scan myself tomorrow morning, hope my follies have grown! Hello to everyone else! Congrats juju! Xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning lovely ladies ,

*Beandreaming - * Thank you for telling me this happened to you with the CB monitor, at first i was like "WHAT" but after researching i realise this can happen and its nothing to worry about, keeping my fingers crossed for us both xx        

*Babdee - * Pleased you had a lovely break, i'm sure it helped a little to keep your mind occupied and off the 2ww, your in the home stretch now which if your like me i find the hardest so do your best to stay sane and keep positive!! Lets hope and pray its both of our months!! xx        

*Fandabbydosy - * Good luck for your scan tomorrow, really hope those follies have behaved and responded nicely so IUI can go ahead!! Positive vibes to you xx    

*AFM* - Well i've had 2 home insem's with my donor and he was meant to come over last night also but wasn't well so had to cancel but to be honest the 2 we did were good timings so hopefully i'm well covered anyway!! He may come over tonight, my monitor said high fertility this morning so it might be worth a go but it depends how he feels!! 2ww rollercoaster here i come...........................


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi all,
Sorry for short reply, I am on mobile. 
Had scan, not great news on follicle front atm. Am hoping will have improved by weekend!
May be because am trying natural this time, watch this space.
Congrats to the successes and commiserations to the bfn-hopefully next time will be your time. 
To those on 2ww-hope that the sunshine is making it pass smoothly.


----------



## Lynzann

Hi everyone.....

Not greT news at second scan today. On mon had 2 follies, one at 11 and one at 12.Now they are both only 13 with a further cpl at 9 so need to keep on with the gonalf then go back fri to see if they've grown.....bit disappointed xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi guys... 

Thanks BearBear! My follies don't like growing... Every month when I'm not cycling my body try's to grow a follicle it gets to about 10-15 mm and by about cd25 my body gives up growing it and it turns into a cyst. I have a cyst on my left ovary at mo from last cycle but because of gonal f I have 1 lovely follie at 14mm and a bunch of small ones between 5-8mm. One dose of med left so hoping they keep growing. Last time didn't get a follie past 15 so really would like at least 17 this time. As soon as I stop meds that's it they dont grow but they don't want my little follies to catch up.  I'm scared if iui doesn't work I can't try at home insemination and I have no idea where ill find ivf funds from. Anyway... Telling myself its going to work this time! Third time lucky! How are you?

Lynzann and me myself and I... Best of luck to you, hope your follies grow nice n big n strong too! xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Lynzann -sorry to hear that. My clinic say don,t give up as they may have growth spurts all of a sudden, especially if would be a longer than average cycle....


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Trying to catch up with you all, been busy decorating the last few days.

Juju - massive congratulations to you, best wishes for the rest of your pregnancy.

Thanks to you all for your well wishes - after a 31 day cycle AF finally arrived. I started my Menopur on Tuesday so have first scan next Tuesday morning, but my clinic informs me they only do procedures Mon, Wed and Fri so not sure how this will fit in with my cycle. Trying not to get stressed about it.

Best wishes to those ladies who are needing their follies to grow, lots of positive vibes to those on your 2WW.

Bearbear - hopefully you have had some strong swimmers this time round

Tish x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning gals,

How are you? 

Bear bear- fingers , toes and hair crossed for you

Lynzanne- good luck today! Hope your follies have made progress in the last few days, I know how frustrating it is to go to this scans and have no improvement

MMI / fandabbydosy - grow follies grow  

Babdee- how u feeling. Nausea sounds like a pregnancy system to me surely?!

AFM - I'm not holding out too much hope. For the last week I've had very strong cramps and shooting pains but they are starting to feel more like AF type pains. My boobs are incredibly sore and I'm having to wear double layers as my nipples ares showing through tops which I hate. I'm quite bloated too but as I said probably all af linked.  I'm away for work next week so not sure what I will do about starting my cycle if af does show on Monday.  Do injectables always start in the first few day?  Hope I don't have to cancel this time round too!

X


----------



## Me Myself and I

Good morning all.
I have had my IUI with smaller follicle than last time. Yet feel a little more positive this time - hope that doesn't mean further to fall if -ve.
Mrs stardust-if you know how to inject, ask your clinic to send a script via email. Most clinics appear to be willing to do this.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Babdee

Morning everyone,

Good luck MMI, glad you're feeling more positive this time. Hope you can fill the next two weeks without focusing too much on the outcome  

Good luck for your scan tish. Are you at an nhs clinic? They only carry out treatment on 3 days of the week That doesn't sound great. How does that work? 

Fandabbydosy, how did your scan go? How's your lead follie? Hope you have the go ahead  

Lynzann, good luck for today  

Thanks bearbear, yes I also find the 2nd week (esp the last few days!) the hardest! Am 11dpiui today; getting so close! 4 days until af due...! Great that you got a couple of good timings in  how you doing?  

Mrs S, do you normally get cramps a week before af is due? Could they be linked in with implantation? This is my 3rd attempt, and each time I've convinced myself I've been feeling nauseous! Perhaps the desire to feel something, and the stress of it all, I've ended up feeling nauseous! So I don't think it could be pregnancy related so early on. I also did some googling (what's new?!), and read about progesterone symptoms... It was quite interesting; soon after ovulation, progesterone rises, and symptoms can be very similar to pg symptoms, so to have them before implantation could have occurred (as I've had each time), they are probably due to normal progesterone levels. I guess I'm just more aware of them during treatment!
I did have a surprise nose bleed last night though... And I'm still getting light headed... I think I'm just fooling myself! I may try a test on Sunday... Hmmm!

Hugs and good luck to all at whatever stage you're at xxx  xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning Ladies,

Its Friday and a bank holiday weekend wahoooo  mind you that said i have no money until payday so can't actually go out but i'll make the most of it anyway!! 

*MMI - * Really pleased IUI went ahead and your feeling positive, now all you gotta do is keep it going throughout the 2ww  Positive vibes to you xx        

*Lynzann - * Good luck for your scan today, really hope those follies have behaved and responded well, let us know! xx      

*Fandabbydosy - * My follies could also be a bit temperamental at times, i needed quite a high dose of menopur to get them to respond and on one occasion my IUI got cancelled due to lack of responding!  As for home insemination, When my AMH was tested it was very low and knowing what my follies were like even with the menopur i used to think home insem would never work for me but i was told that as long as you ovulate and have AF every month then you can fall pregnant and that is what i tell myself all the time!! do you ovulate and have regular AF? Lets hope for you that it doesn't come to this and it is 3rd time lucky, everything crossed for you xx        

*Tish - * Pleased your AF finally decided to show up so treatment can start, i'm sure everything will work out ok, i think its bad though that your clinic only do IUI on Mon/Weds/Fri, as we all know our cycles are very different from month to month and you can't pick and choose when you ovulate! Good luck for your scan on Tuesday, i hope everything is going to plan xx       

*Mrs Stardust - * The "symptoms" your describing could well be AF on the way but they could also very much be pregnancy related so don't give up yet, its not over til the witch shows her face!! Much needed positive vibes to you xx          

*Babdee - * I'm doing ok thanks, just trying to get on with it and not think to much which in the first week i can do rather well but by the second week i'm second guessing every twinge!! Really hope that what your feeling are real "symptoms" and not just your mind playing tricks, Praying that this is both our months for that BFP!! xx


----------



## RainbowMum

Hello,

it's a Bank Holiday weekend and I'm glad I'm keeping busy. Got something planned every day to stop me going crazy, wish I could tell someone in real life, but the friend I'd like to confide in, has fertility issues so I don't want to upset her.

By the time I go back to work on Tuesday I should know if this cycle has worked or not, otherwise I might consider a Cryos delivery for next month and do home insemination to 'save money' [which just sounds horrible]

I took a test this morning, which was obviously negative, but I had a dream I had the pinkest positive line. Maybe another day, right? *think positive*


----------



## 2mums4baby

Hi everyone, hope you are all feeling well  

Had our scan today and after being told to lower the gonal f dose from 75 to 50 following Weds scan (so far just one lower dose done), todays scan showed everything shrinking! The nurse said they may cancel this cycle (to which I promptly burst into tears). Now waiting for them to call back and see if the dose gets upped again to 75 or whatever. Not great!  
Our usual scan lady was lovely but this one had no bedside manner! After leaving we thought it was abit 'off' for the nurse to say that they may cancel, without running it past a consultant. But it might be me being tetchy on the bloomin' buserelin lol!

Fandabbydosy - how are you finding it at Complete? Hope its going well for you xx


----------



## Lynzann

Morning ladies.......how you all?

Hang in there ladies on 2ww.......today is another step closer 

Just back from 3rd scan and my 2 12's are now 2 juicy 18's so have to take another shot of gonalf tonight and then trigger tomoz and have final IUI mon x


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi ladies 
I can join u all I'm back on my 8th go of iUi. I know it sounds a lot but we have beautiful 5 year old girl from 1 cycle but sadly we lost twins last year  
I've just started dIUI today and normally grow my eggs for upto 2 weeks, feeling good about this cycle big believer in positive thinking  


Good luck to everyone on the 2ww I know it can send you crazy and feels like the longest 2wws ever! Will b keeping my fingers crossed for u all


----------



## bearbear

*Rainbowmum - * Defo keep positive, its far from over yet   As i'm sure you know i'm doing home insem so if you want any info just ask, fingers crossed it won't come to that though!! xx      

*2mums4baby - * Sorry to hear that your scan didn't go well, naughty follies!! I know exactly how your feeling as this happened to me on one of my cycles and it is heartbreaking! Lets hope they up your dose of gonalf and at least give you a chance to respond! Good luck and keep us posted! xx     

*Lynzann - * Excellent news about your scan, thats a lovely sized follie! Really hope all goes smoothly with IUI on Monday, then you join me on the lovely 2ww  xx      

*Twinbutterfly - * Welcome to this wonderful forum and the lovely ladies on it! So sorry to hear that you lost twins, i can't even imagine how horrible that must of been for you! I can tell we will get on just fine as all the ladies on here will tell you i'm a very positive person, i believe its the only way!! Wishing you luck on your journey and i really hope you get that BFP xx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi bear bear I think I may have spoke to you before on here, it's a great site and thank you for your welcome. It's so good to back on here again. Hope your dreams come true this cycle Hun xx


----------



## Coldilox

Hi all, quick update from me. I'm 8dpiui, so I to week 2 of the 2ww. Not felt anything unusual, and have convinced myself its not worked again. It's our last try if IUI, desperately want it wo work as affording IVF will be a struggle. But I guess you never know, will test next week on day 14, even though the clinic gave me an OTD for 18dpiui.

Lots of positive vibes for everyone!


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies!
Welcome twinbutterfly!

Lynzanne - congrat's on your juicy follies!

2mums4baby - sorry to hear your news, hopefully they up your dose again to get things going, it's all a horrible waiting game unfortunately.

Coldilox - try and keep positive thinking, but I can understand it's extra stressful knowing it's your last round of IUI. 

AFM - I was quite shocked to find out that my NHS clinic only do treatments on Mon, Wed & Fri! My first treatment luckily happened within those days but this time around I have started injecting on a Tues (day 3), they scan a week later and take it from there. First time around I scanned on the Wed, had my trigger on the Thurs and had IUI on the Fri - it failed so maybe waiting an extra day this time round after scanning (I tend to ovulate early - day 12) may be good for us, I'm trying desperately to stay positive and not feel that its doomed to fail from the outset. Already I'm stressing that this is my second round and I only have one more round after this. I thought I was more 'realistic' this time round after the excitement of the first round, but I realise that I'm not positive at all and I think I'm just going through the motions - have the hormones kicked in already? 

Best wishes to you all, Tish x


----------



## Guest

OOOOh I have a smiley face in the message I just posted - how did I do that ha ha !!!! x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi guys feeling a bit apprehensive.upset... Something...

BearBear...no I don't ovulate... My body never fully grows my follicle, gets to about day 25 gives up... It turns into a cyst. It's all upsetting me. 

Currently on day 13 of iui cycle 3 and I started this cycle with a cyst. Wednesday was told that I had a 14mm follie and bunch of little ones 5-8mm and the cyst. Today... No cyst and no 14mm follie. Its like where did it go? can they just dissaoear? They don't think I've ovulated because im on buserelin... and are now concentrating on bunch of smaller follies now 7-11/12 mm... 'Try not to worry to much' she said. Yeah right. 

So they want me to take just 50iu of gonal f on Sunday and scan Monday in hope others will grow....but they had no small dose pens in and had to pay £57 for a 300iu pen as they cant get one to me until tuesday...and potentially most of it will get wasted as only lasts 28 days from first use.. So if cycle hasn't positive outcome.. Can't use meds next time. Wasted 150iu last month. Money and follicles... The worry  I've never gotten a follie past 15- so want to this time but only allowed two mature follies at my clinic 14 mm and over and if all mine grow they'll cancel....

On Wednesday was told lining was 14 mm and to hope doesn't get any thicker.. As too thick not good... So I've been worried about that to be told today it's just under 13 and fine and triple layered. I'm so confused. 

It's so hard isn't it ladies! Want this to work sooooo much. Feel really..... Worried.


----------



## Beandreaming

Fandabbydosy,  

I am no expert so apologies if this is not the case but I believe you can carry Gonal F over to the next month if you keep it in the fridge (it should be kept under 25 degrees).  I'm on cycle 4 and I have used Gonal from previous cycle at times.

As for the 14mm follie, my clinic did say that they can regress.  If you have a few dominant follies, some can regress or appear to disappear.  Frustrating I know.

Try not to worry too much about your endo lining, sounds spongy and healthy and thick so just hope it stays that way!

Good luck xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Thanks Hun! Didn't know they could dissapear... Really sad  They told me once started gonal f has to b used within 28 days. Wasted 150 last cycle, just can't afford it. Only need 50iu Sunday and had to buy 300... Was calm about it yesterday but woke up really upset about it today. Not sure wat I can do. Nothing, but so annoy me they can just waste my money cause they know how much desperate to be pregnant and that well pay it. I feel a bit taken advantage of and that every time I go every nurse is different and they all say diff stuff. I feel trapped inside this desperate ness and it makes me wanna cry.   I'm normally so strong but hate wasting my money when it's so tight and hard to get it.


----------



## Emmy123

Hi everyone hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday weekend so far!  

I haven't posted this week as I felt rotten and so anxious. Have had swollen boobs for 12 days, spotting Sunday and Monday, constipation and a heavy stomach like AF coming any moment. Anyway d-day has arrived and I have a BFP!!!! I've done 3 to be sure but yes it's true I'm in shock! I rang my clinic and have been booked for scan on Fri 13th! sept (hope that's not a bad omen).  

How is everyone doing Babdee, Rainbowmum and Bearbear with your 2WW? 

Lots of positive thoughts to everyone and am sorry for the BFN's on hear sorry to not name you all


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Wow Emmy, that's great! I'm sooo pleased for you!   congrats! Xx


----------



## RainbowMum

Congratulations on your BFP Emmy123!!

I'm on d10pIUI and I knew I would be impatient and have been testing on cheapie pee sticks for a couple of days now, so far not even a trace of a second line, but I'm not giving up hope. 
Been feeling nauseous quite a bit for a few days now(mainly the last two)
No spotting, but a lot more breakouts than I normally get, plus having to get up in the night to pee, which isn't normal for me.

It's my birthday next week and all I want is a BFP.


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Good luck rainbow mum, hope you get your longed for BFP for your birthday xx


----------



## Emmy123

Fandabbydosy - I'm sorry you are having a tough time   from me don't give up!!

Thanks everyone I feel quite emotional this morning as well as nervous and excited  

Have a lovely weekend all xx


----------



## Babdee

Emmy, what wonderful news!! Congratulations!!! Enjoy every moment, and all the best for your scan! So exciting!
I stupidly caved in this morning and tested negative (12dpiui). It was just a tesco own brand, not an early response, so am trying to be hopeful that it was just too early. AF due in 3 days...


----------



## RainbowMum

Babdee said:


> Emmy, what wonderful news!! Congratulations!!! Enjoy every moment, and all the best for your scan! So exciting!
> I stupidly caved in this morning and tested negative (12dpiui). It was just a tesco own brand, not an early response, so am trying to be hopeful that it was just too early. AF due in 3 days...


I bought some FRER earlier. They were buy one get one half price at Superdrug so now I have 4 of them(2 boxes of 2)! Plus the Clearblue Plus from the clinic and 2 clearblue digital. It's my first cycle and I don't think I will spend that much money on tests for the next one if I don't get my BFP.
I was too curious and tested when I got back from the shops as I hadn't drank that much. The box says it could test positive up to 6 days before your perios is due. I'm d10piui and got a BFN. You're all so strong holding out until OTD, I couldn't do that, but then I get the depressing negative results


----------



## Babdee

Thanks RainbowMum, it's very tempting to go and buy some, but I think I've been scared off after this morning and will try to wait until OTD on Tues! I still have 2 tests in the house, but when I owned up to my DH I had tested this morning he threatened to confiscate them! Lol! I've also spent a good chunk of the afternoon googling for stories of BFPs following a bfn at 12dpo! Found quite a lot which was nice! Also, a good friend of mine doing icsi said that her clinic like hcg to be over 100 by 17dpo, and as it doubles every 48 hours, you wouldn't expect to get 25 until 13dpo, and I think the test I did this morning was possibly only sensitive to 25...

I just had a look on the Superdrug website and it said this of the first response test:

"In clinical testing, First Response detected hormone levels consistent with pregnancy in 62% of women 5 days before their expected period, in 78% of women 4 days before their expected period, in 87% of women 3 days before their expected period and in 98% of women 2 days before their expected period." 

So getting a bfn at 10dpiui, there's still 22-38% chance that it would be wrong... Try and hold out a few more days


----------



## juju81

Babdee, hang in there....my first cycle I had a bfn on day 10 & 11 then BFP day 12.  My second cycle I tested Bfn day 12 then BFP day 13 then obviously this cycle I was in the very minority where I got a bfn day 9 then a BFP day 11   so all is not lost yet hun  

Emmy, fab news hun, congratulations   

Bear bear, how does this insem work at home? Do you know the guy? Or is there a like a list of home inseminators so to speak? Is he different from a co-parent?

Good luck and wishes to those of you on the 2ww and going through tx again  

AFM, still so far so good.  Have another scan with my clinic booked for Tuesday then I think I'm back to the good ol' NHS


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Bugger......well that's me out. Stupid AF has shown up this morning in all her glory  . 

I  give up. 5 eggs and I still can't get pregnant


----------



## Lynzann

Morning all...

I don't know what's going on....before I took trigger shot last nt, I did a OPK and got a smiley face..not getting iui till Monday so don't know if its gonna be too late 
X


----------



## Lynzann

Mrs stardust.....sorry to hear
X


----------



## Babdee

Mrs S I'm so sorry. Gutted for you. Bigs hugs xxx


----------



## Niem28

Hi ladies not been on for few months but I need some help. Had iui done 12 days ago and had weird cramping all way thru 2ww. Last night got brown spotting and it's carried on today. Nothing major but enough to notice. I am using suppository.i never normally get this as af usually arrives few hours later. Af is due tues and I am like clockwork. Do you think it's the suppository that are giving me symptoms. I am going crazy I've had sore boobs am really really tired and feeling nausea now and again. Really hope it's bfp. If I tested today would I get a true result? Arrrghhh I'm going mad!!!


----------



## Niem28

Sorry mrs stardust don't give up. Stupid witch will get what she deserves one day!!!


----------



## juju81

Mrs stardust, gutted for you hun  

Lynzann, so were Sunday today and you got a smiley last night? You might be ok.  If I got a smiley at night I go in the next day.  The egg normally releases 24/36hrs later I think.  You have to trust your clinic but I think your'll be ok


----------



## Babdee

Lynzann, is your clinic open today to phone them? Did you test with opk yesterday morning? You may have just caught the very start last night, so that this morning would've been your first smiley if you'd only be testing in the mornings, and then iui would've been tomo anyway... I've never done an opk at night, only mornings. Try not to worry xxx

Thank you juju 😊 I like your post; very comforting to read! I'm feeling a little more hopeful as I'm still a little lightheaded and AF due in 2 days. Am trying to remember, but I think on previous failed cycles the lightheadedness had stopped by now. Plus still a bit queasy. But we'll see; could still all be in my head!  

Niem, try and hold out a little longer to save any unnecessary disappointment. We're due the same day and I caved yesterday and was disappointed. Will now def wait until tues. so long as it's only spotting you're still in there. Hugs and good luck xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Thanks juju and babdee.....I don't know what made me test last night, it was about 8pm. Just tested again this morning and still smiley so who knows. Clinic not open today so just have to wait I guess.
X


----------



## GSB88

BFN for me again!! What next


----------



## Babdee

So sorry GSB88     how many goes have you had? Are you able to try again? Xxx


----------



## GSB88

This was 3rd nhs iui attempt.
We conceived 1st attempt but had to medically terminate just after 20weeks due to Anencephaly. 

Don't know if we will be offered anymore treatment, so it's that dreaded phone lol to the clinic to inform them of BFN and see what's next x


----------



## Lynzann

Sorry for your BFN GSB88....sending hugs x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Gsb88 and mrs s.... Really really sorry about your bad news. I so wish everyone could get ther BFP   

Neim and babdee- best of luck for Tuesday, really hope you get great results xxx


----------



## Babdee

GSB88, I'm so sorry for all you've been through. I can't begin to imagine. Fx you get more goes. When we had nhs treatment back in 2009, we were told we could have had 5 or 6 goes, as that equated to the 1 ivf cycle our pct would fund... Don't know if we'd have had fewer tries available if they'd been medicated ones. Good luck xxx
Thank you Fandabbydosy. And best of luck for your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
So sorry GSB88 and MrsS, sending you hugs during this horrible time.

Congratulations Emmy - it keeps us all going to hear some positive news, best wishes over the coming months, believe it and enjoy it x

Niem - try and hold out a little longer if you can 'cause an early bfn can be quite upsetting, I know its hard x

AFM - I've had a very emotional weekend finding out some stuff about my family and childhood leaving very little time to think too much about this months treatment which is probably a good thing. I have my first scan on Tues to see how my follies are doing, my injection stung this morning, bled a little and it has also bruised - feeling like a pin cushion at the moment!

Best wishes ladies, Tish x


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi all,
Oh i'm sorry GSB88, really feel for you.
I've just had my first attempt at home insemination. I think he is going to come over again on tuesday which is when i am due to ovulate. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## 2mums4baby

Hi girls, hope you are all feeling well, congratulations to those with positive news and big hugs and positive thoughts to those who are having a rough time of it xx 

*Fandabbydosy*, keep your chin up. We are in the same boat, my follies are apparently shrinking after having my gonal f reduced from 75 to 50. Plus I have a diff scanner who didnt make me feel great at all. So fingers crossed tomorrows scan (which is first thing in the morning, not going to sleep tonight!) will hold more positive news. I hope your scan tomorrow has better news for you (and that you get a nice nurse scanning you!)
Big hugs xx


----------



## Guest

Best wishes to those having scans tomorrow, really hope its good news for you, I will keep everything crossed
Tish x


----------



## Lynzann

Well that's me off for my final IUI today...   
Hope it's THE one
X


----------



## elli78

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Babdee

Good luck    xxx


----------



## Lynzann

Thankyou ladies......just left hospital...they doing the sperm wash thing, lol.... Go back for 11AM. Nervous as its the last chance....


----------



## Coldilox

Good luck Lyzann, am also on my last IUI so I know how you feel x


----------



## elli78

i'm also on my last iui so again I know how you feel. try not to put too much pressure on yourself hun xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

So.... What do I say... Well my third iui has been cancelled today and I coped well with the news untill I went to the receptionist to book an appointment with the consultant and she was nice to me and I started crying like an idiot. They think I should give up trying with iui and have ivf but I can't afford it and so feel completely desolate at the moment. It's a weird feeling, like your grieving for something you never had. Anyway just want to wish the rest of you the best of luck on your journeys and I really hope that it all works out positively for you. Thank you for being here for me Xx


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry Fandabbydosy, that's rubbish news. It's horrible being restricted by finances, just seems so unfair


----------



## Lynzann

Sorry to hear fandabbydosy, that's rotten. It's just so expensive.

Elli78 and coldilox.....hope all goes well for your last one. I felt really emotional today getting mine done. The good thing is DP's count was the highest it had been so fingers crossed. Although I did think I ovulated early so who knows....

X


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi everyone,

Not been around much recently as was forcing myself to have a break - the obsessing was all too much. The more I read the more convinced I was of one thing or another!

Anyway, very best of luck to all those of you on the 2ww - especially those who are on or are approaching their last go - lots of thought and prayers to you.

AFM - 10 day scan tomorrow - not sure how it will go - really interested/anxious to see though. Last time I had O type pain from CD3 (clomid day 2) and this time I have felt nothing at all (which I wouldn't normally at CD 9). Also, last cycle the clomid stopped my AF at CD 3 (which was nice!) but this time I had an 8 day AF! LOOONNNGGG but guess that was because of cyclogest?
Time will tell - 5pm appointment so a long wait.

x


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all ok?
Fandabbydosy - so sorry for you, I can only begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now x.

Rainbowrainbow - I'm having my 10 day scan tomorrow too, best of luck!

Lynzanne - best of luck on your 2WW, hope your treatment today was a comfortable one!

AFM - 10 day scan at 7.45 in the morning, not been as emotional this month with the injections but have had some pelvic pains all day today so something is going on. Not quite 'feeling it' this time round , not sure why, will see how my scan goes tomorrow and hopefully that will perk me up a bit.

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Coldilox

11dpiui, have had a tiny bit of spotting, more like a brown discharge. Was in my knickers, but nothing when I wiped (sorry). Really wish I hadn't had it in a way, I'm pretty good at not symptom spotting, this may well be nothing but have convinced myself it s something. Have had sore boobs and light cramping, but this is normal at this stage in my cycle.


----------



## Babdee

What date is AF actually due Coldilox? Would you normally have any spotting at this stage? Got fx for you xxx

I'm so very sorry Fandabbydosy. How cruel life can be. Sending many hugs xxx   

RainbowRainbow and tish, best of luck for your scans tomorrow xxx

Good luck for the next 2 weeks Lynzann   xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi girls,

Fandabbydosy - oh thats horrible, im so sorry. Take a moment and I'm sure you'll come up with plan b 

Babdee- have you sneakily tested?! If not, good luck tomorrow!

Lynzanne - hope iui went well, here to a successful 2ww!!!

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww and having scans this week!!

AFM - I called the clinic this morning in a panic as I will be away with work Tues and fri and initially they said I would have to cancel this month If I counldnt  get scanned today but luckily they found a slot this morning so DH did his best Lewis Hamilton driving and got me there in the nick of time. Phew.  So now I'm all packed up with my gonal f pack and a letter allowing me to travel with drugs and needles...hopefully I won't have to explain myself to anyone at the airport as the letter is headed with fertility clinic in bold capitals,lol.  Bit apprehensive about having to do the injections myself this time but I'll just have to get over it!! I'm on such a low dosage this time so it's going to be a long slow road....just going to forget about the last cycle and focus on this again ;-)

Baby dust to all

Mrs s


----------



## Coldilox

AF due at the weekend, would expect spotting Friday and full flow Saturday. Don't usually spot in between.


----------



## Babdee

I understand you not wanting to symptom spot Coldilox, and try not to get your hopes up, but it sounds promising...  

Mrs S, haha! Well done to your DH for getting you there in time! Good luck at the airport  I'm sure after the first one, the injections will be easy. Good luck  I tested negative on Sat (12dpiui), but haven't tried again since! If I can't sleep tonight, I may get up in the night to test! AF usually arrives first thing in the morning, so we'll see! Thanks! 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## juju81

Ooh babdee your 14dpiui, I'd test now, you would get a def result    

Mrs S, good luck hun   

Coldilox, good luck, sounds like implantation


----------



## Babdee

Haha juju! I'm too scared to! Lol! I want to live in my little bubble for a bit longer! Xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Juju your so naughty!! We need little cheeky devil pic!! But babdee I'm totally with juju  . But totally impressed you have held out!


----------



## RainbowMum

Something felt right about this cycle, which is why I was so keen to start in IUI in August instead of September. 
My period came after only 28 days(sometimes I had 50/60 day cycles), lasted 4 days and I actually managed to detect ovulation on the OPK on the evening of CD11 and morning of CD12. The IUI on CD13 was quick and pain free....I'm still surprised the clinic didn't charge me the late fee for donor sperm as I only paid for it two days before IUI.
As it was my first ever month of TTCing, I went a bit mad symptom spotting and started testing early, took my first FRER at 10 days and got a negative result, which was 78% precise, so I was a little down about it.
I tested this morning, on d12pIUI and got a faint positive on the FRER and a 1-2 week pregnant on the clearblue digital.
This makes me 3 weeks and 3 days today. 
Freaking out.


----------



## Coldilox

Congrats RainbowMum!


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Congrats rainbow mum!


----------



## juju81

Rainbow mum, congratulations  . When was your LmP? Pretty sure your further then 3+3 if you tested 12dpdiui??


----------



## RainbowMum

juju81 said:


> Rainbow mum, congratulations . When was your LmP? Pretty sure your further then 3+3 if you tested 12dpdiui??


August 2nd, so 4 weeks on Friday


----------



## juju81

Ah ok.  I was 3+3 too actually, just worked it out! Heress lots of positive thoughts coming your way


----------



## RainbowMum

juju81 said:


> Ah ok. I was 3+3 too actually, just worked it out! Heress lots of positive thoughts coming your way


Thank you, I have 2 more FRERs, 1 CB plus and 1 CB digital left and I'm sure I will carry on testing for some time ;-)
My clinic doesn't want to see me until 7/8 weeks. 
*sticky thoughts*


----------



## Emmy123

Congratulations Rainbowmum we aren't far apart on our journeys!


----------



## Babdee

Congratulations RainbowMum! Lovely news 

Bfn for me unfortunately. AF arrived in the night. Gutted  ready for round 4...


----------



## Lynzann

Congratulations rainbow mum! Great news..

Sorry for your BFN babdee.....onwards to the next round


----------



## juju81

So sorry babdee


----------



## Coldilox

Sorry Babdee.

Didn't get any more spotting yesterday, but am spotting again this morning, but heavier spotting. Feels more like its my period starting, at least three days early if it is


----------



## Lynzann

You not tested Coldilox?
X


----------



## Coldilox

No, am 12dpiui, was going to test Thursday.


----------



## Lynzann

Good luck for Thurs then


----------



## bearbear

Hello Ladies,

I haven't been on here for the whole of the bank holiday and its been very busy so apologise for the lack of personal posts to you all!!

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to *Emmy & Rainbowmum* on their BFPs, such wonderful news and it gives us all hope!! Take good care of yourselves and your little beans and i wish you a very healthy 9 months ahead! xx    

Big hugs  to those with BFN's this cycle, i know how much it sucks  There is nothing you can do but get back on that horse and go again, i wish you luck with whatever your next moves are xx          

*Fandabbydosy - * I really do feel for you, i know how hard it is when your doing treatment on your own especially financially!! Its a big dream to give up on especially just because of money!! Maybe you can think of a plan b but whatever you decide we are all still here for you!! Sending you big hugs xx    

To all my fellow *2wwaiters*, hope your doing ok and keeping hold of your sanity's! Sending you all oodles of positive vibes for that BFP, keeping everything crossed xx          

*AFM - * I'm doing ok, a week in and i've stayed away from google and done my best not to symptom spot! I've maybe been peeing more at night and slightly sore boobs but nothing major and the odd low down sharp pain!! To be honest i've had so many of what i've thought were "symptoms" on previous cycles that now i try my best not read into it!! I'm doing the St Joseph's 9 day prayer as well as i'm willing to give anything a go! I had to pay the doc a visit this morning as i have an infected finger which is very sore! So i'm now on anti-biotics, i did say i might be preggers and she said the tablets shes given me would be ok to take...................My AF would be due around the weekend so i'm just gonna hang it out and see if the witch shows her ugly face and if she hasn't by maybe Monday i'll test!! Really praying its my time! xx


----------



## RainbowMum

Emmy 123 Yay! How far along are you? 
My test date is tomorrow, I tested positive again this morning, d13piui, i think I'll wait until Friday to call my clinic to arrange a 7/8 week scan. 
I guess I also need to call my gp for a booking in with the midwife.


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Many congratulations rainbowmum!

So sorry for you babdee, are you going on to have any more treatment?

AFM - well my 10 day scan today revealed I have over stimulated, 5 big fat juicy follies and can't do anything with them! The clinic's cut off is 3. They have recommended we now just move onto IVF. Not sure how I feel about this, bit scared I suppose about how they collect the eggs. Frustrated that this cycle is going to waste - AAARRRGGHHHHH! I was sat thinking last night that when we started this journey, I ticked off the months passing when we didn't conceive, actually now I'm ticking off the years!! I was so sure that this year was going to be our year but already we are nearly into September and we won't be able to start IVF until October. Sorry to be on a downer today ladies 
Best wishes, Tish x


----------



## SammyR123

Hi Everyone!

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a while, been trying to take my mind off the 2ww!

I'm sorry for all the  hope you are all ok? 

Congratulations *Rainbowmum*! That's so great! So excited for you! 

Sorry about the over stimulation *Tish* it's so rubbish when it doesn't go right, sending big 

When are you testing *Bearbear*?

*AFM* I'm 9dpiui, had REALLY sore boobs this time and been really grumpy with DH for no reason, but really trying not to read anything into it. I'm a big crampy today, just feels like AF is gonna come. This bit is the worst bit waiting to test!


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Aw sorry babdee :-(

Bearbear and Sammy - hang on in there, you're so close!

And Tish - sorry to hear about your OS, but IVF sounds like a positive step - good luck x

AFM. Had day 10 scan today. It was completely different to last time when I was jam packed, only 3 this time, 2 on right and 1 on left.  12,13 and 14 so hopefully they will grow as too small now. Back in 2 days. My lining was 7 which I think is ok and I take cyclogest so I guess that will thicken that up ok. I'm struggling with the limbo I guess and how it takes over so much of my life. But the rewards should we get there will be more than worth it so I guess I need to focus on that.  

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## yoyobella

hello ladies,

i hope you don't mind if i join in.

congratulations to Rainbowmum! I am sooo happy for you! I wish you a healthy 9 months ahead for you and your little one!

and sad to hear of the BFN, Babdee,  big hugs to you  .

and to tish1979 really sad to hear about your cancelled cycle. all of this can be so emotionally exhausting. i hope you are doing ok.

Fandabbydosy, i hope you're doing ok.  

i had my 2nd iui treatment today, (my first was back in june). i feel better about this round than the 1st. the last time i took clomid which did not do much for me. this time i had gonal f and managed to get a 2 good follies and a possible 3rd. and the dr used u/s to monitor the placement of my hubby's little guys, which i did not have last time.

so there are quite a few now on 2ww! good luck everyone!! keep us updated.



yx


----------



## Coldilox

I caved last night and tested, BFN.

But no period again this morning, just a bit of spotting. Don't know what this is.


----------



## Lynzann

Hang in there coldilox.....lots of people get BFN's then turn out to get a bfp


----------



## SammyR123

Hi *Coldilix* I had a  at 10dpiui last cycle, then had a  14dpiui, sometimes it can take ages for the hormones to be concentrated enough to be detectable. What day are you on?


----------



## Coldilox

I'm on 13dpiui now. Having AF pains now. No idea what the three days of spotting is about, but think its all over. But will test tomorrow morning if not bleeding fully.


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Coldilox - hang in there, it's not over 'til the fat lady sings! Spotting seems to be the norm with all the hormones and pessaries we have to take, awful as it just adds to our anxiousness about whether or not we are pregnant. Best wishes x

Yoyobella - Welcome! Congrat's on getting through your 2nd IUI, it must have been exciting actually seeing your little swimmers going in. Hope your 2WW goes ok.

Rainbowrainbow - just keep thinking positively - quality not quantity is whats important, hope things keep growing for you before your next scan.

Thank you ladies for your well wishes, I think I'm getting my head around things today, although can't get over how ironic it was to be told not to have sex / use contraception this month what with all those juicy eggs ready to pop! So frustrating! Naughtily, my partner and I did have a very brief conversation about maybe having unprotected sex this month, me being so desperate to get pregnant, but my partner (the voice of reason) said it wasn't a good idea. What do you all think ladies

Hope all those in their 2WW are ok, Best wishes to you all
Tish x


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon Ladies,

*Coldilox - * I hope your doing ok, it does sound like the witch is about to show her ugly face but until she does properly your not out this month so hang in there xx    

*Yoyobella - * Welcome to this amazing forum and all the wonderful ladies on here! Pleased your 2nd IUI went well and how interesting it must of been to actually see the little swimmers do their stuff!! Keeping everything crossed for you and that BFP xx      

*RainbowRainbow - * I'm willing those follies to grow and 3 is a great number so keep positive!! xx        

*Sammy - * How are you getting on this cycle? Thinking of you after everything you went through last time! xx         

*Tish - * So sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled, i know how upsetting that is as it happened to me! I was gutted!!  With regards to your question about trying anyway, this is something that crops up on here quite a bit! If i'm honest i know i would find it very hard to resist the temptation of going for it!! I think anymore than 5 and it might be risky but in your situation if it was me i would throw caution to the wind and get down to business  Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## Coldilox

The fat lady has sung. Heaviest and most painful AF for years   No idea why it's so early.

I'm out as far is IUI is concerned. Will make a consultant appointment, but I think we'll be moving on to IVF. Which we can't afford, but hey ho.


----------



## tsnewbie

Oh coldilox, I'm so sorry. I think it's important to allow yourself some time to feel miserable.
We are all here for you xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Coldilox*,  so sorry it's bad news. Hope your both ok. X


----------



## Coldilox

Thanks tsnewbie and AndLou. We've both had tears, both feel a bit crap right now, but we'll get through it. Hoping everyone else on the 2ww has better news xx


----------



## Lynzann

I am so sorry coldilox for your bad news......I'm sure you're both a massive support for one another


----------



## Niem28

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing ok sorry for those who haven't  got there bfp this month hold out will soon be here! 

Afm I was spotting 3 days before due to test on tues and af was also due same day. Was dying to test but listened to u all and held on! Needed a medal!! Anyhow I tested on tues and got bfp. Couldn't quite believe it so went straight to tesco and bought another four test! Well they all said bfp!! Still in shock got to have a scan in 2 weeks and got some more pessaries to use but all should be well. My symptoms have been nothing out if the ordinary just the spotting for 3 days before which isn't normal for me. Dying to tell family but know we have to wait. We are trying to play it down but finding it hard not to start organising . This is first time any test has ever said positive so was really shocked. 
It's took us nearly 4 years so ladies don't give up and best of luck to everyone x x x


----------



## Babdee

I thought it had been quiet on here; I've not been receiving any email notifications since Tuesday! Just thought I'd stop by and check and there are another few pages filled in!
Thank you for all your hugs. Your support really helps. Just to know that there are others out there who understand makes all the difference, so thank you ladies xxxx 

I phoned the clinic on Tuesday and we are good to go for round 4, so I start my daily bloods next week   I had a miserable day on Tue, but have snapped out of it now, ready to go again 

I'm so sorry Coldilox. Big hugs   

I'm so sorry tish. It takes so long to get to the treatment stage, and then to have it cancelled. I think we all deserve medals for the emotional bravery we put ourselves through. Rightly or wrongly, I'd probably give it a go this month anyway! Xxx

Welcome yoyobella, and best of luck on your 2ww   

RainbowRainbow, hope your follies are behaving as they should. Good luck for today xxx

Hope the rest of the 2ww goes quickly for you  bearbear and Sammy   

Congratulations Niem!! That's wonderful news! I wish you all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months! Enjoy xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Niem - * What absolutely amazing news, another BFP on this forum is just what we all need to see to give us hope and after 4 years of trying i'm so happy for you that finally you've got your dream and what you so deserve!! Congratulations to you and i wish you a very happy, healthy 9 months ahead!! xx  

*Coldilox - * So sorry to hear the evil  has turned up and that its so painful which really doesn't help!! With your DP for support you will get through this and then feel ready to move on! I really hope IVF is the treatment that makes your dreams come true, its definately not over yet so keep on fighting!! xx  

*Babdee - * Pleased to hear your back in the game and ready to fight for your dreams once again! This road is certainly rocky with more downs than ups but we have to keep strong and keep going to achieve our goals of becoming mummies! Good luck with this cycle and keeping everything crossed that you get that BFP!! xx        

*AFM - * Well my AF would be due around Sunday, my plan is to wait and see if it shows up and if it doesn't then i'll test!! Still doing my best not to read into any "symptoms", the other night i did have sudden heartburn which was strange and my boobs are slightly sore nothing major though!! Also a few people have said that they got an infected whitlow when pregnant haha so i'm hoping thats a sign  we really do cling onto any bit of hope don't we  Also i do my BBT and it is still very high so just hoping it doesn't drop which would mean AF is on its way!

Positive vibes and babydust to all xx


----------



## SammyR123

So sorry *Clodilox* hope you and your DP are ok, sending loads of  for you two. It will happen for you, i just know it! What are your plans now? 

Congratulations *Niem*! That's great news! What day post iui are you? Gives us real hope on here when we get a !

Hi *Yoyobella*! Welcome! The ladies on here are amazing, it's always nice to welcome new ladies on here! Good luck on your 2ww! Are you on the progesterone pessaries too?

Hey *Bearbear* looks like you are due to test around the same time as me! Keeping all my fingers crossed for you! 

Good luck for round 4 *Babdee*, keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Have you had another scan yet *Rainbowrainbow*? My follies took AGES the first time, so hang in there they will be ready soon! 

*AFM* 11dpiui: feels really different this time, so as I got a  last time I'm assuming its not worked this time. Had a splitting headache since yesterday and still sore (.)(.) the cramps have stopped now though, but I really only get bad ones 30 mins before AF arrives, so have to wait and see. Two weeks feels like a lifetime!


----------



## elli78

NIem28 that's amazing news - was this your first IUI - gives me some hope - so lovely to hear of some positive news. 
sorry not to mention everyone - this thread is getting busier. 
wishing everyone luck 
xxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Ladies,
Hope you are all ok!

Bearbear and Sammy - hang in there! I like your view to wait before testing to see if AF rears her ugly head, you are very strong willed to be able to do that, really hope it works out for you this month.

Niem - congratulations, so good to hear some 'positive' news, we can all live in hope.

Thank you all for your views re: TTC this month and giving those juicy eggs a chance. I'm with you lot and really want to try but I'm afraid my partner won't budge, he is too afraid to go against the clinics warning and risk multiple pregnancy. I'm gutted and upset that we can't at least try, so frustrated that we would stand a good chance of conceiving this month and it could save me possibly having to go through IVF. Woke up this morning with lots of EWCM (sorry if TMI!) so hard today knowing I'm ovulating and can't at least try and do anything with it  

Best wishes to you all, Tish x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Aw Coldilox I am so sorry :-(

Niem - that is amazing, best of luck for a healthy 9 months, sending you lots of sticky thoughts! xx

Bearbear - you are doing so well not to test I would have been tempted by now, hang on in there.

AFM

Oh dear, feels like the end of the world right now, but I know in perspective it isn't. Had my 2nd CD12 follicle scan today. Stupid things had hardly grown. 16.5, 15 and 14.5. They were 13 and 14 2 days ago. Not really sure what to do. Clinic says they just don't look mature and they 'think' that they will grow (last cycle they grew brilliantly and were never a concern) but part of me thinks if they have only grown 1 mm in 2 days are they really likely to have grown another 4 mm or more in the next 2 days?
Also - to make it worse I am a teacher and so now my planned IUI for Saturday would have to be Monday or Tuesday - the first 2 days back after 5 weeks off - can you really ask for time off? clinic is 4 hours away...feel we're gonna have to abandon and then the clinic is closed for 6 weeks for a refurb so it would be November before we could even ttc again. This of course, sounds like a LIFE TIME away. I realise it isn't. Just sad and all out of perspective!

Very very best of luck to all those still on the 2WW xx


----------



## bearbear

*Sammy - * Keeping everything crossed for both of us xx                

*Tish - * Sorry to hear that DP isn't happy to  I can understand his concern but i can definitely understand your frustration! Can't you tie him to the bed and jump on him   I suppose there is nothing you can do if he's not willing to partake, you just gotta let it go this cycle! I've been in your shoes and i know how gutted i felt when my IUI was cancelled but give it a little while and you just have to accept it and move on! Big hugs to you xx    

*RainbowRainbow - * I'm not being funny but the sizes of your follies aren't that bad at all, i'm sure they will continue growing and you should be good to go i reckon, even if only the biggest one is viable, one is all it takes!! As for if your IUI falls on a weekday, i do appreciate what your saying after being off work for 5 weeks but if it was me i wouldn't let anything stand in my way, especially as the clinic is shutting for 6 weeks afterwards!! I say go for it, sod work, it'll still be there and this is your dream so you can't waste an opportunity! Good luck with whatever you decide, Big hugs xx


----------



## SammyR123

*Rainbowrainbow* When I had my IUI done this time, on the Friday I had a 17, 15 & a 13, and lots of 8-10's, so they did it on the Sunday as they didn't want me to have a litter! But they did say as I had a 15 & 17, I may have a multiple pregnancy. So really don't worry about those sizes at all! The first IUI the biggest one I had was an 18 and I got a , so it can happen!
I've just given up teaching myself so I know it can be difficult with work, but you can't control the timing of this stuff unfortunately, but this could be the one that works! Plus the kids are still in holiday mode for the first 3 weeks anyway!!!   

*Tish* I'm sorry that your DH isn't wanting to BD, but if all 5 did get fertilised it could put you and them in danger and I guess that's why the clinic cancelled it. I'm so sorry, it's so sad and frustrating. I know my DH would be exactly the same (and I would probably want to try like you!!!). Hang in there, sending lots of  xx


----------



## Coldilox

Sammy, not certain of plans. We've made an appointment to see the consultant in 2 weeks, we'll go from there. It ill probably be IVF from now on. We could probably scrape enough money go ether for one round if we live of beans on toast for a while, just got to hope and pray I works.


----------



## Niem28

Hi thank you all for your kind words still doesn't feel real though. 
It was my 3rd and final medicated iui. I had 75 gonal f for 1 week and I had 3 follies at 14 17 & 19 biggest they had ever been!! My lining was 8.1 if that helps any one. It's funny cause I did really feel different this time round in my mind like I knew it worked. I evan had a dream that I was due to test on 7 th may. Which is the day I would be due!! Weird !!!! If it hadnt worked this time I think it would be Ivf which scares the life out of me but something that we would have tried at least once!! Hope it sticks for us fingers crossed for me girls x x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Thanks all, I feel better just for having a rant on here and a bit of a cry. 
The clinic says they think these follicles are jut not going grow- goodness knows how they know- but I guess they are the experts! 
Niem- your story has filled me with hope- congratulations again. 

BearBear and sammy - you are totally right about work. No one at works knows we are trying and I don't really want to tell them which doesn't help. But it is just a job and if I need to I will just have to. Especially as November seems a life time away! ( I know it isn't!) 

Good luck for Sunday BearBear - ill be thinking of you x


----------



## Emmy123

Hi everyone hope your all doing ok the weekend is nearly here! Good luck for Sunday Bearbear x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Congrats Niem! So happy for you! Xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies,
Thank you all for getting me through the last few frustrating days, Bearbear ha ha that thought did cross my mind! But deep down I knew why he didn't want to BD with me. 2 years ago we did conceive ID twins naturally so the scope for multiple pregnancy was always going to be there regardless of how many eggs we had. Think I have accepted now that it's onto IVF for us. We have our appointment on Tuesday evening to go through everything - Scary!

Rainbowrainbow - I feel for you! To come this far through treatment and for them to say they won't grow anymore is hard, your follies seem to be viable sizes. I'm with the other ladies, it's worth a shot - it only takes one! As far as work goes, I would be tempted to say you have a last minute Gynae appointment (a certain element of truth to it!) and go for it to save you waiting what seems a lifetime to start treatment again.

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend, keep yourselves busy those of you on your 2WW,
Best wishes, Tish x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi all,
Sorry not posted - been super busy! 
I was so positive and then suddenly last night am in mega downer negative mood! m
Must be due to  being end of 1st week of 2ww blues.... need to pull myself up again but struggling.


----------



## tsnewbie

Ahh congratulations niem!
I'm feeling pretty down today. Did artificial insemination on Sunday and natural on Wednesday, thinking I would ovulate on Thursday. I still have ewcm today and my temp is still low. Reckon that means I haven't ovulated :-(
Plus, another girl at work has got pregnant first time trying!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Tsnewbie - * It can take a couple of days after ovulation for your temp to rise!! For example, i'm using the CB monitor and i ov'd on the Monday and my Temp didn't start to rise til the Weds/Thurs!! Is there any chance you can get another donation in just in case though? Big hugs hun xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Oh I didn't realise that bearbear....maybe it will change in the next couple of days then. He isn't around today and then I'm away for the weekend. Maybe I should cancel that.....
I know things could be a lot worse but just in one of those fogs that are difficult to lift!
How are you? Hope there are no signs of AF!


----------



## bearbear

I was concerned this time round *Tsnewbie* as i ovulated on the Monday and yet my temp hadn't risen on the Tuesday so i examined other peoples charts and it seemed that most of the girls temps went up around 3 days after they picked up ov so just keep temping and hopefully your's will rise!! My monitor flashed this morning that my AF is due today!! Last month the morning my monitor flashed AF was due i came on that same morning but today nothing and this morning my temp was still very high!! Just keeping everything crossed now and hoping AF stays away!! If nothing in the next few days i'll probably test, EEEeeeekkkkk xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Oh that's so exciting!! I have my fingers crossed for you....keep us updated! xxx


----------



## juju81

Bearbear omg that's so promising. Have a good feeling this time.  Did your temp stay high last month?

Tsnewbie, keeping everything crossed for you hun

Everyone else, hope you are all ok.  I lose track of everyone so I apologise now


----------



## bearbear

Normally *JuJu* just before AF my temp would drop, last month it dropped to around 36.60!! This morning however it was still very high at 36.96!! That is high for me this close to my AF!! All i can do is keep praying and hope the witch doesn't show up!! If no sign in the next few days then i'll be brave and test!!


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all well!
Bearbear - hoping and praying, praying and hoping for you x

tsnewbie - GGGRRRRRRR those fertility goddesses who get pregnant first time trying! Keep your chin up.

MMI - from what I have read from other ladies, the cusp of the second week seems to be the time when positivity turns to negativity and doubt. You are half way through so congratulations, here's to a speedy second week for you.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, take care, Tish x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hi girls,

Ive been away these last few days for work so just catching up now and wow a lot happens in 4 days!

Babdee- so sorry about your bfn   but glad you all already thinking about round 4

Coldilox - sorry that iui hasn't worked out for you  

Bear bear - fingers crossed for you Hun, sounds really promising !

Tish - how frustrating! The exact same thing happened to me last cycle, I ended up with 5 eggs.  I was like your DH and was wary of going against the doctors advise but my DH was totally up for it and talked me into it and the other girls on this forum thought i should go for it too, Unfortunately I think I missed ovulation as  af  showed up!

Anyway iv started taking my gonal f now, got a scan on Monday.

Have a great weekend all

X


----------



## Me Myself and I

Thanks Tishe. I think being so busy has helped and I told myself that I can think about it all Monday/Tuesday but this seems to have been superceded!


----------



## RainbowRainbow

bearbear - that sounds great, here's hoping it stays nice and high x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Bear bear everything crossed for you! Really want this for you xxxx


----------



## Lynzann

Hi everyone,

Not been on in a few days, I'm 6 days into 2wwand trying not to focus too much on symptoms etc...

Bearbear, sounds so promising, fingers crossed for a lovely BFP for you over the next few days.

Xx


----------



## SammyR123

Sounds so promising*Bearbear*! Good luck!!

How are you doing with it *Lynzann*?

I caved and did a test this morning, 13dpiui, and got a . Will test again tomorrow as that's my OTD, but not looking good, all my symptoms have gone too. Pretty sad


----------



## Lynzann

Aww no SammyR123 that's rubbish....although hang in there till she shows....if she shows.

I'm OK, avoiding symptom spotting but this week has just dragged in so dreading next week!

X


----------



## tsnewbie

Lynzann, you are doing well! Not long to go now!
Sammy, you aren't out yet, best wishes for tomorrow 
Afm, my temp went up this morning from 36.1 to 37! So maybe I did ovulate! But I had a couple of drinks and didn't sleep well so maybe that is why. Who knows?!


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Sammy - you never know - there's lots of people on here who get BFPs after a BFN...good luck.

Bearbear how is that temp doing? Staying nice and high I hope.

AFM, had a strange scan this morning.
The 14 and 15 on my right were gone! Yes - gone! Just a whole host of 10s. But on my left I had a 19.5 so we decided to go for it. Only 1 but 1 is all you need I guess. Triggering later, IUI Monday afternoon...now I have to pluck up the courage to tell work :-(

Good luck everyone x


----------



## SammyR123

That's great *Rainbowrainbow*, good luck for tomorrow!

I'm a  again today, gutted. Will call the clinic tomorrow to see when we can start IUI #3


----------



## Babdee

So sorry Sammy. Gutted for you    hope you can start #3 quickly xx

How are you bearbear?? Sounding so promising from what I've read! Got EVERYTHING crossed for you!  xx

RainbowRainbow, best of luck for Monday! Exciting! Just tell work you have an important hospital/Dr appointment that can't be changed. Good luck xx

Thanks Mrs S  good luck for your scan tomo xx What day are you on now? I'm currently CD6. Start my daily bloods on Thu, and hoping for iui the end of following week (unless I have another long cycle!)...

Good luck to all the 2ww'ers and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi guys...

You know my cycle was cancelled last week? On monday? Well today I'm on CD19 and my period has started... Why do you think this has happened? It's totally freaked me out? Just thought I'd ask you guys.... My body is so complicated!!! 

Xx


----------



## Cannon22

Hi everyone. I have just joined this site and wanted to introduce myself. It is good to see so many of you are in the same boat as me as I don't tell anyone in my family about us getting IUI so I find this helpful 

I am have just done my 5th IUI treatment just done on the 30th of August. This was stimulated with Gonal have 3 follies at 1.3, 1.4 and 1.8 before last shot and of course a nice shot of ovial...

Our first try was without medication, no go
2nd was success but miscarried at 11 weeks .
3rd was success but early miscarriage at 4 weeks.
4th may have been, but never too test and 5 days late, may have been all the cyclogest though making me feel preggers. 

For this one I am actually taking the cyclogest now since I have had a few miscarriages, take aspirin to help thin the blood along with Vitamin E and the normal multi-vitamin for us and I am not allowed to run or workout really for a few weeks  

Not quite sure how long typical IUI treatment goes for until they try IVF?? 

I have my best wishes for everyone else trying and for those who will try again next month


----------



## juju81

Sorry just quickly peaking on to check on Bearbear


----------



## bearbear

Morning Lovely Ladies,

So sorry for keeping you all waiting for news..........................

The plot thickens with me, what do you all make of this!?? I've been suffering terrible heartburn, very unusual for me!! It even woke me up at 1am on Saturday morning!! Also still peeing more at night, the other night up 3 times to pee, very weird!! Also lots of Creamy CM! sorry for TMI! I have such a strong GUT feeling this time, its hard to explain!! According to my CB monitor AF is now 3 days late, my temp is still very high!! This morning i tested and it was negative yet i looked at the test and thought your wrong and today i still feel so positive and happy!!!! I'm only 14dpo today so maybe to early!! My plan now is to not test again til Thursday morning, providing AF still hasn't turned up! I so wanted the test to be positive to put me out of my misery but looks like my body isn't playing and is going to prolong my agony  Please guys give me your honest opinions, is there still hope?

Sorry for the lack of personal messages, so sorry *Sammy* for you BFN, big hugs to you   Hope all those on the 2ww are doing ok and keeping sane! Positive vibes to us all xx


----------



## tsnewbie

I've been waiting to hear bearbear, we are all rooting for you! It sounds really positive! I have everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Lynzann

I too having been dying to hear how you're getting on bearbear and yes, truthfully, I think it sounds all very positive and as you say, maybe just too early to show a BFP.....
I really really hope she stays away and u get your positive this week.
Do you feel anyway AF cramping or niggly feelings at all?.
X


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *Lynzann & Tsnewbie,* no *Lynzann,* can honestly say i haven't really had any AF cramps and i just don't feel "periody" The thing that is a real indicator for me is my temp being so high still and also this heartburn i keep getting that woke me up out of my sleep, thats weird for me, i don't suffer heartburn normally! Plus the peeing more!! I'm just praying i'm not setting myself up for a fall but i just have such a strong gut feeling!! Normally after a BFN i'm gutted as we all are but this time i still feel strong and happy like the test is just wrong! All i can do is keep hoping my AF stays away and if so i'll test again on Thursday! Keeping everything crossed for us all xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi bearbear. I must admit I have found the temperatures really accurate in predicting AF. Mine gradually drops over a few days then a dramatic drop signifies AF is on her way

I wouldn't look too much into the other symptoms, but the best indication is a missed AF and it sounds like you're there??

How many days ago did you ovulate? You mentioned your chart didn't show a rise for 3 days? Is it possible that you ovulated later than you think?

Not trying to put a downer on it (I'm excited and keep checking for progress!) Just looking at all options  

Keep us all posted. I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Angelica_wales,* Yes my temp will stay high and will drop either a day before or even on the day of AF itself! I ovulated according to be CB monitor 14 days ago, i basically got peak on the 19th and 20th Aug, i also had terrible ovulation pain from the Monday afternoon right into the evening! My temp never rose til 2 days after that! My CB monitor said my AF was due on Friday, last month it was spot on and the day it said my AF was due it turned up!! Temp has stayed high and not dropped at all, today it was 36.85 about 98.33! I felt so sure test would be positive that when i saw a negative i just thought its wrong! i really hope i'm right or i'm gonna look very silly  All i can do is hope AF stays away and if so will test again on Thursday and just go from there!! xx


----------



## angelica_wales

How long is your luteal phase normally? 

If you're 14dpo it really does sound hopeful! Maybe it's a late implantation and it's taking a little while for the hcg to register. All very exciting


----------



## bearbear

My LP is normally between 11 to 13 days, last month it was 11 days but then it sometimes is longer! Today is 14dpo according to my monitor and the pain i felt, yeah someone else mentioned late implantation!! Oh i really hope my gut feeling is right and i'm not gonna be disappointed! Babydust to us all xx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Yay bear bear!!! oh my god I'm so excited for you. Truly hope that wicked witch does stay awAy!


----------



## Sharry

New thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311700

Sharry xx


----------

